# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  सुंदरकाण्ड

## Raman46

*सुंदरकाण्ड में हनुमान जी का लंका प्रस्थान ,लंका दहन से लंका से वापसी तक के घटनाक्रम आते हैं*

----------


## Raman46

*श्लोक :
* शान्तं शाश्वतमप्रमेयमनघ   निर्वाणशान्तिप्र  ं
ब्रह्माशम्भुफणीन  द्रसेव्यमनिशं वेदान्तवेद्यं विभुम्*।
रामाख्यं जगदीश्वरं सुरगुरुं मायामनुष्यं हरिं
वन्देऽहं करुणाकरं रघुवरं भूपालचूडामणिम्*॥1॥*

----------


## Raman46

* 
* नान्या स्पृहा रघुपते हृदयेऽस्मदीये
सत्यं वदामि च भवानखिलान्तरात्म  ।
भक्तिं प्रयच्छ रघुपुंगव निर्भरां मे
कामादिदोषरहितं कुरु मानसं च॥2॥

भावार्थ:-हे रघुनाथजी! मैं सत्य कहता हूँ और फिर आप सबके अंतरात्मा ही हैं (सब जानते ही हैं) कि मेरे हृदय में दूसरी कोई इच्छा नहीं है। हे रघुकुलश्रेष्ठ! मुझे अपनी निर्भरा (पूर्ण) भक्ति दीजिए और मेरे मन को काम आदि दोषों से रहित कीजिए॥2॥*

----------


## Raman46

* नान्या स्पृहा रघुपते हृदयेऽस्मदीये
सत्यं वदामि च भवानखिलान्तरात्म  ।
भक्तिं प्रयच्छ रघुपुंगव निर्भरां मे
कामादिदोषरहितं कुरु मानसं च॥2॥

भावार्थ:-हे रघुनाथजी! मैं सत्य कहता हूँ और फिर आप सबके अंतरात्मा ही हैं (सब जानते ही हैं) कि मेरे हृदय में दूसरी कोई इच्छा नहीं है। हे रघुकुलश्रेष्ठ! मुझे अपनी निर्भरा (पूर्ण) भक्ति दीजिए और मेरे मन को काम आदि दोषों से रहित कीजिए॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

अतुलितबलधामं हेमशैलाभदेहं
दनुजवनकृशानुं ज्ञानिनामग्रगण्य  ्*।
सकलगुणनिधानं वानराणामधीशं
रघुपतिप्रियभक्तं वातजातं नमामि॥3॥
भावार्थ:-अतुल बल के धाम, सोने के पर्वत (सुमेरु) के समान कान्तियुक्त शरीर वाले, दैत्य रूपी वन (को ध्वंस करने) के लिए अग्नि रूप, ज्ञानियों में अग्रगण्य, संपूर्ण गुणों के निधान, वानरों के स्वामी, श्री रघुनाथजी के प्रिय भक्त पवनपुत्र श्री
हनुमान्*जी का लंका को प्रस्थान, सुरसा से भेंट, छाया पकड़ने वाली राक्षसी का वध

----------


## Raman46

चौपाई :
* जामवंत के बचन सुहाए। सुनि हनुमंत हृदय अति भाए॥
तब लगि मोहि परिखेहु तुम्ह भाई। सहि दुख कंद मूल फल खाई॥1॥
भावार्थ:-जाम्बवान्* के सुंदर वचन सुनकर हनुमान्*जी के हृदय को बहुत ही भाए। (वे बोले-) हे भाई! तुम लोग दुःख सहकर, कन्द-मूल-फल खाकर तब तक मेरी राह देखना॥1॥
* जब लगि आवौं सीतहि देखी। होइहि काजु मोहि हरष बिसेषी॥
यह कहि नाइ सबन्हि कहुँ माथा । चलेउ हरषि हियँ धरि रघुनाथा॥2॥
भावार्थ:-जब तक मैं सीताजी को देखकर (लौट) न आऊँ। काम अवश्य होगा, क्योंकि मुझे बहुत ही हर्ष हो रहा है। यह कहकर और सबको मस्तक नवाकर तथा हृदय में श्री रघुनाथजी को धारण करके हनुमान्*जी हर्षित होकर चले॥2॥
* सिंधु तीर एक भूधर सुंदर। कौतुक कूदि चढ़ेउ ता ऊपर॥
बार-बार रघुबीर सँभारी। तरकेउ पवनतनय बल भारी॥3॥
भावार्थ:-समुद्र के तीर पर एक सुंदर पर्वत था। हनुमान्*जी खेल से ही (अनायास ही) कूदकर उसके ऊपर जा चढ़े और बार-बार श्री रघुवीर का स्मरण करके अत्यंत बलवान्* हनुमान्*जी उस पर से बड़े वेग से उछले॥3॥
* जेहिं गिरि चरन देइ हनुमंता। चलेउ सो गा पाताल तुरंता॥
जिमि अमोघ रघुपति कर बाना। एही भाँति चलेउ हनुमाना॥4॥
भावार्थ:-जिस पर्वत पर हनुमान्*जी पैर रखकर चले (जिस पर से वे उछले), वह तुरंत ही पाताल में धँस गया। जैसे श्री रघुनाथजी का अमोघ बाण चलता है, उसी तरह हनुमान्*जी चले॥4॥
* जलनिधि रघुपति दूत बिचारी। तैं मैनाक होहि श्रम हारी॥5॥
भावार्थ:-समुद्र ने उन्हें श्री रघुनाथजी का दूत समझकर मैनाक पर्वत से कहा कि हे मैनाक! तू इनकी थकावट दूर करने वाला हो (अर्थात्* अपने ऊपर इन्हें विश्राम दे)॥5॥
दोहा :
* हनूमान तेहि परसा कर पुनि कीन्ह प्रनाम।
राम काजु कीन्हें बिनु मोहि कहाँ बिश्राम॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

भावार्थ:-हनुमान्*जी ने उसे हाथ से छू दिया, फिर प्रणाम करके कहा- भाई! श्री रामचंद्रजी का काम किए बिना मुझे विश्राम कहाँ?॥1॥
चौपाई :
* जात पवनसुत देवन्ह देखा। जानैं कहुँ बल बुद्धि बिसेषा॥
सुरसा नाम अहिन्ह कै माता। पठइन्हि आइ कही तेहिं बाता॥1॥
भावार्थ:-देवताओं ने पवनपुत्र हनुमान्*जी को जाते हुए देखा। उनकी विशेष बल-बुद्धि को जानने के लिए (परीक्षार्थ) उन्होंने सुरसा नामक सर्पों की माता को भेजा, उसने आकर हनुमान्*जी से यह बात कही-॥1॥

* आजु सुरन्ह मोहि दीन्ह अहारा। सुनत बचन कह पवनकुमारा॥
राम काजु करि फिरि मैं आवौं। सीता कइ सुधि प्रभुहि सुनावौं॥2॥
भावार्थ:-आज देवताओं ने मुझे भोजन दिया है। यह वचन सुनकर पवनकुमार हनुमान्*जी ने कहा- श्री रामजी का कार्य करके मैं लौट आऊँ और सीताजी की खबर प्रभु को सुना दूँ,॥2॥

* तब तव बदन पैठिहउँ आई। सत्य कहउँ मोहि जान दे माई॥
कवनेहुँ जतन देइ नहिं जाना। ग्रससि न मोहि कहेउ हनुमाना॥3॥
भावार्थ:-तब मैं आकर तुम्हारे मुँह में घुस जाऊँगा (तुम मुझे खा लेना)। हे माता! मैं सत्य कहता हूँ, अभी मुझे जाने दे। जब किसी भी उपाय से उसने जाने नहीं दिया, तब हनुमान्*जी ने कहा- तो फिर मुझे खा न ले॥3॥

* जोजन भरि तेहिं बदनु पसारा। कपि तनु कीन्ह दुगुन बिस्तारा ॥
सोरह जोजन मुख तेहिं ठयऊ। तुरत पवनसुत बत्तिस भयऊ॥4॥

भावार्थ:-उसने योजनभर (चार कोस में) मुँह फैलाया। तब हनुमान्*जी ने अपने शरीर को उससे दूना बढ़ा लिया। उसने सोलह योजन का मुख किया। हनुमान्*जी तुरंत ही बत्तीस योजन के हो गए॥4॥

* जस जस सुरसा बदनु बढ़ावा। तासु दून कपि रूप देखावा॥
सत जोजन तेहिं आनन कीन्हा। अति लघु रूप पवनसुत लीन्हा॥5॥

भावार्थ:-जैसे-जैसे सुरसा मुख का विस्तार बढ़ाती थी, हनुमान्*जी उसका दूना रूप दिखलाते थे। उसने सौ योजन (चार सौ कोस का) मुख किया। तब हनुमान्*जी ने बहुत ही छोटा रूप धारण कर लिया॥5॥

* बदन पइठि पुनि बाहेर आवा। मागा बिदा ताहि सिरु नावा॥
मोहि सुरन्ह जेहि लागि पठावा। बुधि बल मरमु तोर मैं पावा॥6॥

भावार्थ:-और उसके मुख में घुसकर (तुरंत) फिर बाहर निकल आए और उसे सिर नवाकर विदा माँगने लगे। (उसने कहा-) मैंने तुम्हारे बुद्धि-बल का भेद पा लिया, जिसके लिए देवताओं ने मुझे भेजा था॥6॥

दोहा :
* राम काजु सबु करिहहु तुम्ह बल बुद्धि निधान।
आसिष देइ गई सो हरषि चलेउ हनुमान॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

*बोलो  शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / सिया पति राम चन्द्र की जय*

----------


## Kamal Ji

बड़ी विनम्रता के साथ एक - दो बात कहना चाहती हूँ...
सुन्दर कांड यहीं से शुरू न होकर किश्क्न्धा कांड 
के आखिर के दोहे से शुरू करना चाहिए ..
मेरा लिखने का मतलब आपकी गलती निकालना नही है 
अपितु जो जो भी भक्तजन इस सूत्र में प्रवेश करें
 या अपने अपने घर में सुन्दर कांड का पाठ करें 
अथवा करवाएं यह संदेश उन सब के लिए है.
अब चलो जो हुया सो हुआ यही इच्छा ठाकुर जी की थी.
अब दूसरी बात कथा के अनुसार चित्र लगाएं
तो सोने पर सुहागे वाली बात होगी.
कोई बात गलत लगे तो सूचित करें 
उसे फ़ौरन हटा दिया जाएगा.

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बड़ी विनम्रता के साथ एक - दो बात कहना चाहती हूँ...
> सुन्दर कांड यहीं से शुरू न होकर किश्क्न्धा कांड 
> के आखिर के दोहे से शुरू करना चाहिए ..
> मेरा लिखने का मतलब आपकी गलती निकालना नही है 
> अपितु जो जो भी भक्तजन इस सूत्र में प्रवेश करें
>  या अपने अपने घर में सुन्दर कांड का पाठ करें 
> अथवा करवाएं यह संदेश उन सब के लिए है.
> अब चलो जो हुया सो हुआ यही इच्छा ठाकुर जी की थी.
> अब दूसरी बात कथा के अनुसार चित्र लगाएं
> ...


:salut::bell::salut:

----------


## Raman46

> बड़ी विनम्रता के साथ एक - दो बात कहना चाहती हूँ...
> सुन्दर कांड यहीं से शुरू न होकर किश्क्न्धा कांड 
> के आखिर के दोहे से शुरू करना चाहिए ..मेरा लिखने का मतलब आपकी गलती निकालना नही है 
> अपितु जो जो भी भक्तजन इस सूत्र में प्रवेश करें
>  या अपने अपने घर में सुन्दर कांड का पाठ करें 
> अथवा करवाएं यह संदेश उन सब के लिए है.
> अब चलो जो हुया सो हुआ यही इच्छा ठाकुर जी की थी.
> अब दूसरी बात कथा के अनुसार चित्र लगाएं
> तो सोने पर सुहागे वाली बात होगी.
> ...


*सुन्दरकाण्ड का शुरुयात इसी श्लोक से होता है   / जहाँ से सूत्राधार प्रारंभ किये है / किष्किन्धाकांड से प्रारंभ करना उचित नही है / चित्र का समाबेश उचित है /सूत्राधार ने भगवान श्री राम चन्द्र का तथा उनके परम प्रिये भक्त श्री हनुमान जी का चित्र लगाये है, अपने आप में विस्ष्ट्ता नजर आती है / धन्यबाद आप का *

----------


## Raman46

> *श्लोक :*
> ** शान्तं शाश्वतमप्रमेयमनघ   निर्वाणशान्तिप्र  ं*
> *ब्रह्माशम्भुफणीन  द्रसेव्यमनिशं वेदान्तवेद्यं विभुम्*।*
> *रामाख्यं जगदीश्वरं सुरगुरुं मायामनुष्यं हरिं*
> *वन्देऽहं करुणाकरं रघुवरं भूपालचूडामणिम्*॥1॥*


*पंचम सोपान-मंगलाचरण
श्लोक :*
** शान्तं शाश्वतमप्रमेयमनघ   निर्वाणशान्तिप्र  ं
ब्रह्माशम्भुफणीन  द्रसेव्यमनिशं वेदान्तवेद्यं विभुम्*।
रामाख्यं जगदीश्वरं सुरगुरुं मायामनुष्यं हरिं
वन्देऽहं करुणाकरं रघुवरं भूपालचूडामणिम्*॥1॥*

----------


## amar2007

सुन्दरकाण्ड को सुन्दरकाण्ड क्यों कहा जाता है ? क्या कोई बता सकता है ?

----------


## Sameerchand

> सुन्दरकाण्ड को सुन्दरकाण्ड क्यों कहा जाता है ? क्या कोई बता सकता है ?


*त्रिकुताचल पर्वत जो श्रीलंका में स्थित हैं उसमे तीन पर्वत श्रृंखला आती हैं.

१. नील २. सुवेल ३. सुदर - इसी सुन्दर पर्वत में अशोक वाटिका अवस्थित हैं जहा सुन्दरकाण्ड की सारी घटनाये हुयी थी. इसलिए इसका नाम सुन्दरकाण्ड पड़ा.

इससे आगे तुलसीदास कहते हैं:

“सुंदर सुन्देरो राम सुंदर सुन्दरी कथा
सुंदर सुन्दरी सीता सुंदर किम न सुंदरम”

मतलब यह हुआ की, सुन्दरकाण्ड में सभी कुछ सुन्दर हैं. राम सुन्दर हैं, सीता सुन्दर हैं, यह कथा सुन्दर हैं. यह एक उपासना और प्रार्थना हैं सुन्दर लोगो का. यह भगवान् राम और उनके प्यारे लोगो के बिच का अपनापन सुनाता हैं.*

----------


## Raman46

> सुन्दरकाण्ड को सुन्दरकाण्ड क्यों कहा जाता है ? क्या कोई बता सकता है ?





> *त्रिकुताचल पर्वत जो श्रीलंका में स्थित हैं उसमे तीन पर्वत श्रृंखला आती हैं.
> 
> १. नील २. सुवेल ३. सुदर - इसी सुन्दर पर्वत में अशोक वाटिका अवस्थित हैं जहा सुन्दरकाण्ड की सारी घटनाये हुयी थी. इसलिए इसका नाम सुन्दरकाण्ड पड़ा.
> 
> इससे आगे तुलसीदास कहते हैं:
> 
> “सुंदर सुन्देरो राम सुंदर सुन्दरी कथा
> सुंदर सुन्दरी सीता सुंदर किम न सुंदरम”
> 
> मतलब यह हुआ की, सुन्दरकाण्ड में सभी कुछ सुन्दर हैं. राम सुन्दर हैं, सीता सुन्दर हैं, यह कथा सुन्दर हैं. यह एक उपासना और प्रार्थना हैं सुन्दर लोगो का. यह भगवान् राम और उनके प्यारे लोगो के बिच का अपनापन सुनाता हैं.*


*मित्र समीर भाई राम राम ...बिलकुल सही चित्रण  पेश किये है दोस्त /धन्यवाद*

----------


## deshpremi

*अनुजी सूत्र को बीच में क्यों रोक दिया, कृपया पुरे सुंदरकांड को साधारण हिंदी में प्रस्तुत करे*

----------


## Teach Guru

*सबसे अलग,सबसे जुदा मस्त सूत्र.............*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

जय हनुमान जी की ...........जय श्री राम जी की ........

----------


## Raman46

> जय हनुमान जी की ...........जय श्री राम जी की ........




आप आई तो अब ये सूत्र भी गति पकड़ लेगी पूजा जी /धन्यबाद आप का 
बोलो सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Raman46

चौपाई :

* निसिचरि एक सिंधु महुँ रहई। करि माया नभु के खग गहई॥
जीव जंतु जे गगन उड़ाहीं। जल बिलोकि तिन्ह कै परिछाहीं॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*समुद्र में एक राक्षसी रहती थी। वह माया करके आकाश में उड़ते हुए पक्षियों को पकड़ लेती थी। आकाश में जो जीव-जंतु उड़ा करते थे, वह जल में उनकी परछाईं देखकर॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

गहइ छाहँ सक सो न उड़ाई। एहि बिधि सदा गगनचर खाई॥

सोइ छल हनूमान्* कहँ कीन्हा। तासु कपटु कपि तुरतहिं चीन्हा॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*उस परछाईं को पकड़ लेती थी, जिससे वे उड़ नहीं सकते थे (और जल में गिर पड़ते थे) इस प्रकार वह सदा आकाश में उड़ने वाले जीवों को खाया करती थी। उसने वही छल हनुमान्*जी से भी किया। हनुमान्*जी ने तुरंत ही उसका कपट पहचान लिया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

ताहि मारि मारुतसुत बीरा। बारिधि पार गयउ मतिधीरा

तहाँ जाइ देखी बन सोभा। गुंजत चंचरीक मधु लोभा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*पवनपुत्र धीरबुद्धि वीर श्री हनुमान्*जी उसको मारकर समुद्र के पार गए। वहाँ जाकर उन्होंने वन की शोभा देखी। मधु (पुष्प रस) के लोभ से भौंरे गुंजार कर रहे थे॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

नाना तरु फल फूल सुहाए। खग मृग बृंद देखि मन भाए॥

सैल बिसाल देखि एक आगें। ता पर धाइ चढ़ेउ भय त्यागें॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*अनेकों प्रकार के वृक्ष फल-फूल से शोभित हैं। पक्षी और पशुओं के समूह को देखकर तो वे मन में (बहुत ही) प्रसन्न हुए। सामने एक विशाल पर्वत देखकर हनुमान्*जी भय त्यागकर उस पर दौड़कर जा चढ़े॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

उमा न कछु कपि कै अधिकाई। प्रभु प्रताप जो कालहि खाई॥

गिरि पर चढ़ि लंका तेहिं देखी। कहि न जाइ अति दुर्ग बिसेषी॥5॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*(शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे उमा! इसमें वानर हनुमान्* की कुछ बड़ाई नहीं है। यह प्रभु का प्रताप है, जो काल को भी खा जाता है। पर्वत पर चढ़कर उन्होंने लंका देखी। बहुत ही बड़ा किला है, कुछ कहा नहीं जाता॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

अति उतंग जलनिधि चहुँ पासा। कनक कोट कर परम प्रकासा॥6॥


*भावार्थ:-*वह अत्यंत ऊँचा है, उसके चारों ओर समुद्र है। सोने के परकोटे (चहारदीवारी) का परम प्रकाश हो रहा है॥6॥

----------


## Raman46

छंद :

 कनक कोटि बिचित्र मनि कृत सुंदरायतना घना।

चउहट्ट हट्ट सुबट्ट बीथीं चारु पुर बहु बिधि बना॥ 

गज बाजि खच्चर निकर पदचर रथ बरूथन्हि को गनै।

बहुरूप निसिचर जूथ अतिबल सेन बरनत नहिं बनै॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*विचित्र मणियों से जड़ा हुआ सोने का परकोटा है, उसके अंदर बहुत से सुंदर-सुंदर घर हैं। चौराहे, बाजार, सुंदर मार्ग और गलियाँ हैं, सुंदर नगर बहुत प्रकार से सजा हुआ है। हाथी, घोड़े, खच्चरों के समूह तथा पैदल और रथों के समूहों को कौन गिन सकता है! अनेक रूपों के राक्षसों के दल हैं, उनकी अत्यंत बलवती सेना वर्णन करते नहीं बनती॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

बन बाग उपबन बाटिका सर कूप बापीं सोहहीं।

नर नाग सुर गंधर्ब कन्या रूप मुनि मन मोहहीं॥ 

कहुँ माल देह बिसाल सैल समान अतिबल गर्जहीं।

नाना अखारेन्ह भिरहिं बहुबिधि एक एकन्ह तर्जहीं॥2॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*वन, बाग, उपवन (बगीचे), फुलवाड़ी, तालाब, कुएँ और बावलियाँ सुशोभित हैं। मनुष्य, नाग, देवताओं और गंधर्वों की कन्याएँ अपने सौंदर्य से मुनियों के भी मन को मोहे लेती हैं। कहीं पर्वत के समान विशाल शरीर वाले बड़े ही बलवान्* मल्ल (पहलवान) गरज रहे हैं। वे अनेकों अखाड़ों में बहुत प्रकार से भिड़ते और एक-दूसरे को ललकारते हैं॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

करि जतन भट कोटिन्ह बिकट तन नगर चहुँ दिसि रच्छहीं।

कहुँ महिष मानुष धेनु खर अज खल निसाचर भच्छहीं॥ 

एहि लागि तुलसीदास इन्ह की कथा कछु एक है कही।

रघुबीर सर तीरथ सरीरन्हि त्यागि गति पैहहिं सही॥3॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*भयंकर शरीर वाले करोड़ों योद्धा यत्न करके (बड़ी सावधानी से) नगर की चारों दिशाओं में (सब ओर से) रखवाली करते हैं। कहीं दुष्ट राक्षस भैंसों, मनुष्यों, गायों, गदहों और बकरों को खा रहे हैं। तुलसीदास ने इनकी कथा इसीलिए कुछ थोड़ी सी कही है कि ये निश्चय ही श्री रामचंद्रजी के बाण रूपी तीर्थ में शरीरों को त्यागकर परमगति पावेंगे॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा-

पुर रखवारे देखि बहु कपि मन कीन्ह बिचार।

अति लघु रूप धरों निसि नगर करौं पइसार॥3॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*नगर के बहुसंख्यक रखवालों को देखकर हनुमान्*जी ने मन में विचार किया कि अत्यंत छोटा रूप धरूँ और रात के समय नगर में प्रवेश करूँ॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

बोलो सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय 

शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## deshpremi

*धन्यवाद रमणजी कृपया आगे भी जारी रखें*

----------


## Raman46

> *धन्यवाद रमणजी कृपया आगे भी जारी रखें*


सुक्रिया मित्र धन्यबाद 

जारी रहेगा दोस्त

----------


## happykhus

बदिया मित्र ,अच्छी जानकारी दे रहो हो,रेपो कबूल करो

----------


## Raman46

> बदिया मित्र ,अच्छी जानकारी दे रहो हो,रेपो कबूल करो



सुक्रिया  मित्र धन्यबाद आप का /. स्वागत है दोस्त

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा सूत्र है जारी रखे

----------


## bhooooljaa

सभी सदस्योँ से अनुरोध है धर्म विभाग की पवित्रता का विशेष ध्यान रखेँ।

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=diyamishra;554459]अच्छा सूत्र है जारी रखे[/QUOTE]




> सभी सदस्योँ से अनुरोध है धर्म विभाग की पवित्रता का विशेष ध्यान रखेँ।




एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /

सियापति श्री रामचंद्र की जय /

----------


## Raman46

चौपाई :


 मसक समान रूप कपि धरी। लंकहि चलेउ सुमिरि नरहरी॥

नाम लंकिनी एक निसिचरी। सो कह चलेसि मोहि निंदरी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी मच्छड़ के समान (छोटा सा) रूप धारण कर नर रूप से लीला करने वाले भगवान्* श्री रामचंद्रजी का स्मरण करके लंका को चले (लंका के द्वार पर) लंकिनी नाम की एक राक्षसी रहती थी। वह बोली- मेरा निरादर करके (बिना मुझसे पूछे) कहाँ चला जा रहा है?  1॥

----------


## Raman46

जानेहि नहीं मरमु सठ मोरा। मोर अहार जहाँ लगि चोरा॥

मुठिका एक महा कपि हनी। रुधिर बमत धरनीं ढनमनी॥2॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*हे मूर्ख! तूने मेरा भेद नहीं जाना जहाँ तक (जितने) चोर हैं, वे सब मेरे आहार हैं। महाकपि हनुमान्*जी ने उसे एक घूँसा मारा, जिससे वह खून की उलटी करती हुई पृथ्वी पर ल़ुढक पड़ी ॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

पुनि संभारि उठी सो लंका। जोरि पानि कर बिनय ससंका॥

जब रावनहि ब्रह्म बर दीन्हा। चलत बिरंच कहा मोहि चीन्हा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*वह लंकिनी फिर अपने को संभालकर उठी और डर के मारे हाथ जोड़कर विनती करने लगी। (वह बोली-) रावण को जब ब्रह्माजी ने वर दिया था, तब चलते समय उन्होंने मुझे राक्षसों के विनाश की यह पहचान बता दी थी कि- 3॥

----------


## Raman46

बिकल होसि तैं कपि कें मारे। तब जानेसु निसिचर संघारे॥
तात मोर अति पुन्य बहूता। देखेउँ नयन राम कर दूता॥4॥ 
 
*भावार्थ:-*जब तू बंदर के मारने से व्याकुल हो जाए, तब तू राक्षसों का संहार हुआ जान लेना। हे तात! मेरे बड़े पुण्य हैं, जो मैं श्री रामचंद्रजी के दूत (आप) को नेत्रों से देख पाई ॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 तात स्वर्ग अपबर्ग सुख धरिअ तुला एक अंग।

तूल न ताहि सकल मिलि जो सुख लव सतसंग ॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे तात! स्वर्ग और मोक्ष के सब सुखों को तराजू के एक पलड़े में रखा जाए, तो भी वे सब मिलकर (दूसरे पलड़े पर रखे हुए) उस सुख के बराबर नहीं हो सकते, जो लव (क्षण) मात्र के सत्संग से होता है ॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

चौपाई :


 प्रबिसि नगर कीजे सब काजा। हृदयँ राखि कोसलपुर राजा॥

गरल सुधा रिपु करहिं मिताई। गोपद सिंधु अनल सितलाई॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*अयोध्यापुरी के राजा श्री रघुनाथजी को हृदय में रखे हुए नगर में प्रवेश करके सब काम कीजिए। उसके लिए विष अमृत हो जाता है, शत्रु मित्रता करने लगते हैं, समुद्र गाय के खुर के बराबर हो जाता है, अग्नि में शीतलता आ जाती है॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

गरुड़ सुमेरु रेनु सम ताही। राम कृपा करि चितवा जाही॥

अति लघु रूप धरेउ हनुमाना। पैठा नगर सुमिरि भगवाना॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*और हे गरुड़जी! सुमेरु पर्वत उसके लिए रज के समान हो जाता है, जिसे श्री रामचंद्रजी ने एक बार कृपा करके देख लिया। तब हनुमान्*जी ने बहुत ही छोटा रूप धारण किया और भगवान्* का स्मरण करके नगर में प्रवेश किया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

मंदिर मंदिर प्रति करि सोधा। देखे जहँ तहँ अगनित जोधा॥

गयउ दसानन मंदिर माहीं। अति बिचित्र कहि जात सो नाहीं॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने एक-एक (प्रत्येक) महल की खोज की। जहाँ-तहाँ असंख्य योद्धा देखे। फिर वे रावण के महल में गए। वह अत्यंत विचित्र था, जिसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सयन किएँ देखा कपि तेही। मंदिर महुँ न दीखि बैदेही॥

भवन एक पुनि दीख सुहावा। हरि मंदिर तहँ भिन्न बनावा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी ने उस (रावण) को शयन किए देखा, परंतु महल में जानकीजी नहीं दिखाई दीं। फिर एक सुंदर महल दिखाई दिया। वहाँ (उसमें) भगवान्* का एक अलग मंदिर बना हुआ था॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


रामायुध अंकित गृह सोभा बरनि न जाइ।

नव तुलसिका बृंद तहँ देखि हरष कपिराई॥5॥


*भावार्थ:-*वह महल श्री रामजी के आयुध (धनुष-बाण) के चिह्नों से अंकित था, उसकी शोभा वर्णन नहीं की जा सकती। वहाँ नवीन-नवीन तुलसी के वृक्ष-समूहों को देखकर कपिराज श्री हनुमान्*जी हर्षित हुए॥5॥

----------


## palak_baroda

*भव भेसज रघुनाथ जश , सुनाई जे नर अरु नार 
तिनके कारज सकल, सिद्ध करे त्रिशिरार*

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|*
*ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |*

----------


## Raman46

> *भव भेसज रघुनाथ जश , सुनाई जे नर अरु नार 
> तिनके कारज सकल, सिद्ध करे त्रिशिरार*



पलक जी आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद /स्वागत है सूत्रा पर आप का मित्र

----------


## Raman46

> *बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|*
> *ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |*



पवन तनय शंकट हरण मंगल मूर्ति रूप /
राम लखन सीता सहित ह्रदय बसहु श्री भूप //

सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय / जय बजरंग बलि  की

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> रामायुध अंकित गृह सोभा बरनि न जाइ।
> 
> नव तुलसिका बृंद तहँ देखि हरष कपिराई॥5॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*वह महल श्री रामजी के आयुध (धनुष-बाण) के चिह्नों से अंकित था, उसकी शोभा वर्णन नहीं की जा सकती। वहाँ नवीन-नवीन तुलसी के वृक्ष-समूहों को देखकर कपिराज श्री हनुमान्*जी हर्षित हुए॥5॥




चौपाई :

 लंका निसिचर निकर निवासा। इहाँ कहाँ सज्जन कर बासा॥

मन महुँ तरक करैं कपि लागा। तेहीं समय बिभीषनु जागा॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*लंका तो राक्षसों के समूह का निवास स्थान है। यहाँ सज्जन (साधु पुरुष) का निवास कहाँ? हनुमान्*जी मन में इस प्रकार तर्क करने लगे। उसी समय विभीषणजी जागे॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

राम राम तेहिं सुमिरन कीन्हा। हृदयँ हरष कपि सज्जन चीन्हा॥

एहि सन सठि करिहउँ पहिचानी। साधु ते होइ न कारज हानी॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने (विभीषण ने) राम नाम का स्मरण (उच्चारण) किया। हनमान्*जी ने उन्हें सज्जन जाना और हृदय में हर्षित हुए। (हनुमान्*जी ने विचार किया कि) इनसे हठ करके (अपनी ओर से ही) परिचय करूँगा, क्योंकि साधु से कार्य की हानि नहीं होती। (प्रत्युत लाभ ही होता है)॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

बिप्र रूप धरि बचन सुनाए। सुनत बिभीषन उठि तहँ आए॥

करि प्रनाम पूँछी कुसलाई। बिप्र कहहु निज कथा बुझाई॥3॥



*भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मण का रूप धरकर हनुमान्*जी ने उन्हें वचन सुनाए (पुकारा)। सुनते ही विभीषणजी उठकर वहाँ आए। प्रणाम करके कुशल पूछी (और कहा कि) हे ब्राह्मणदेव! अपनी कथा समझाकर कहिए॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

की तुम्ह हरि दासन्ह महँ कोई। मोरें हृदय प्रीति अति होई॥ 

की तुम्ह रामु दीन अनुरागी। आयहु मोहि करन बड़भागी॥4॥



*भावार्थ:-*क्या आप हरिभक्तों में से कोई हैं? क्योंकि आपको देखकर मेरे हृदय में अत्यंत प्रेम उमड़ रहा है। अथवा क्या आप दीनों से प्रेम करने वाले स्वयं श्री रामजी ही हैं जो मुझे बड़भागी बनाने (घर-बैठे दर्शन देकर कृतार्थ करने) आए हैं?॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 तब हनुमंत कही सब राम कथा निज नाम।

सुनत जुगल तन पुलक मन मगन सुमिरि गुन ग्राम॥6॥


*भावार्थ:-*तब हनुमान्*जी ने श्री रामचंद्रजी की सारी कथा कहकर अपना नाम बताया। सुनते ही दोनों के शरीर पुलकित हो गए और श्री रामजी के गुण समूहों का स्मरण करके दोनों के मन (प्रेम और आनंद में) मग्न हो गए॥6॥

----------


## mailer_demon

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> तब हनुमंत कही सब राम कथा निज नाम।
> 
> सुनत जुगल तन पुलक मन मगन सुमिरि गुन ग्राम॥6॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*तब हनुमान्*जी ने श्री रामचंद्रजी की सारी कथा कहकर अपना नाम बताया। सुनते ही दोनों के शरीर पुलकित हो गए और श्री रामजी के गुण समूहों का स्मरण करके दोनों के मन (प्रेम और आनंद में) मग्न हो गए॥6॥


पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> पवन सूत हनुमान की जय



शुक्रिया दोस्त मैलेर _डेमोन जी / स्वागत है आप का सूत्रा पर  
दीपावली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> तब हनुमंत कही सब राम कथा निज नाम।
> 
> सुनत जुगल तन पुलक मन मगन सुमिरि गुन ग्राम॥6॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*तब हनुमान्*जी ने श्री रामचंद्रजी की सारी कथा कहकर अपना नाम बताया। सुनते ही दोनों के शरीर पुलकित हो गए और श्री रामजी के गुण समूहों का स्मरण करके दोनों के मन (प्रेम और आनंद में) मग्न हो गए॥6॥



चौपाई :

 सुनहु पवनसुत रहनि हमारी। जिमि दसनन्हि महुँ जीभ बिचारी॥

तात कबहुँ मोहि जानि अनाथा। करिहहिं कृपा भानुकुल नाथा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*(विभीषणजी ने कहा-) हे पवनपुत्र! मेरी रहनी सुनो। मैं यहाँ वैसे ही रहता हूँ जैसे दाँतों के बीच में बेचारी जीभ। हे तात! मुझे अनाथ जानकर सूर्यकुल के नाथ श्री रामचंद्रजी क्या कभी मुझ पर कृपा करेंगे?1॥

----------


## Raman46

तामस तनु कछु साधन नाहीं। प्रीत न पद सरोज मन माहीं॥

अब मोहि भा भरोस हनुमंता। बिनु हरिकृपा मिलहिं नहिं संता॥2॥



*भावार्थ:-*मेरा तामसी (राक्षस) शरीर होने से साधन तो कुछ बनता नहीं और न मन में श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणकमलों में प्रेम ही है, परंतु हे हनुमान्*! अब मुझे विश्वास हो गया कि श्री रामजी की मुझ पर कृपा है, क्योंकि हरि की कृपा के बिना संत नहीं मिलते ॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

जौं रघुबीर अनुग्रह कीन्हा। तौ तुम्ह मोहि दरसु हठि दीन्हा॥

सुनहु बिभीषन प्रभु कै रीती। करहिं सदा सेवक पर प्रीति॥3॥



*भावार्थ:-*जब श्री रघुवीर ने कृपा की है, तभी तो आपने मुझे हठ करके (अपनी ओर से) दर्शन दिए हैं। (हनुमान्*जी ने कहा-) हे विभीषणजी! सुनिए, प्रभु की यही रीति है कि वे सेवक पर सदा ही प्रेम किया करते हैं॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

कहहु कवन मैं परम कुलीना। कपि चंचल सबहीं बिधि हीना॥

प्रात लेइ जो नाम हमारा। तेहि दिन ताहि न मिलै अहारा॥4॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*भला कहिए, मैं ही कौन बड़ा कुलीन हूँ? (जाति का) चंचल वानर हूँ और सब प्रकार से नीच हूँ, प्रातःकाल जो हम लोगों (बंदरों) का नाम ले ले तो उस दिन उसे भोजन न मिले॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


अस मैं अधम सखा सुनु मोहू पर रघुबीर।

कीन्हीं कृपा सुमिरि गुन भरे बिलोचन नीर॥7॥



*भावार्थ:-*हे सखा! सुनिए, मैं ऐसा अधम हूँ, पर श्री रामचंद्रजी ने तो मुझ पर भी कृपा ही की है। भगवान्* के गुणों का स्मरण करके हनुमान्*जी के दोनों नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया॥7॥

----------


## shashi009

राम लछमन जानकी जय बोलो हनुमान, उत्तम प्रस्तुति, सुन्दरकाण्ड के दोहों का भावार्थ बहुत ही उत्तम है बधाई + रेपो पॉइंट .

----------


## Raman46

> राम लछमन जानकी जय बोलो हनुमान, उत्तम प्रस्तुति, सुन्दरकाण्ड के दोहों का भावार्थ बहुत ही उत्तम है बधाई + रेपो पॉइंट .



_स्वागत है आप का इस सूत्रा पर /दीपावली की हार्दिक हुभ कामनाएं_

----------


## badboy123455

*जय श्री राम ............*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय श्री राम ............*



_स्वागत है दोस्त / दीपावली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं 

शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /जय बजरंग बलि  
_

----------


## Raman46

दीपाली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएँ

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> अस मैं अधम सखा सुनु मोहू पर रघुबीर।
> 
> कीन्हीं कृपा सुमिरि गुन भरे बिलोचन नीर॥7॥
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*हे सखा! सुनिए, मैं ऐसा अधम हूँ, पर श्री रामचंद्रजी ने तो मुझ पर भी कृपा ही की है। भगवान्* के गुणों का स्मरण करके हनुमान्*जी के दोनों नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया॥7॥



चौपाई :


जानतहूँ अस स्वामि बिसारी। फिरहिं ते काहे न होहिं दुखारी॥

एहि बिधि कहत राम गुन ग्रामा। पावा अनिर्बाच्य बिश्रामा॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*जो जानते हुए भी ऐसे स्वामी (श्री रघुनाथजी) को भुलाकर (विषयों के पीछे) भटकते फिरते हैं, वे दुःखी क्यों न हों? इस प्रकार श्री रामजी के गुण समूहों को कहते हुए उन्होंने अनिर्वचनीय (परम) शांति प्राप्त की॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

पुनि सब कथा बिभीषन कही। जेहि बिधि जनकसुता तहँ रही॥

तब हनुमंत कहा सुनु भ्राता। देखी चहउँ जानकी माता॥2॥



*भावार्थ:-*फिर विभीषणजी ने, श्री जानकीजी जिस प्रकार वहाँ (लंका में) रहती थीं, वह सब कथा कही। तब हनुमान्*जी ने कहा- हे भाई सुनो, मैं जानकी माता को देखता चाहता हूँ॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

जुगुति बिभीषन सकल सुनाई। चलेउ पवन सुत बिदा कराई॥

करि सोइ रूप गयउ पुनि तहवाँ। बन असोक सीता रह जहवाँ॥3॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*विभीषणजी ने (माता के दर्शन की) सब युक्तियाँ (उपाय) कह सुनाईं। तब हनुमान्*जी विदा लेकर चले। फिर वही (पहले का मसक सरीखा) रूप धरकर वहाँ गए, जहाँ अशोक वन में (वन के जिस भाग में) सीताजी रहती थीं॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

देखि मनहि महुँ कीन्ह प्रनामा। बैठेहिं बीति जात निसि जामा॥

कृस तनु सीस जटा एक बेनी। जपति हृदयँ रघुपति गुन श्रेनी॥4॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी को देखकर हनुमान्*जी ने उन्हें मन ही में प्रणाम किया। उन्हें बैठे ही बैठे रात्रि के चारों पहर बीत जाते हैं। शरीर दुबला हो गया है, सिर पर जटाओं की एक वेणी (लट) है। हृदय में श्री रघुनाथजी के गुण समूहों का जाप (स्मरण) करती रहती हैं॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 निज पद नयन दिएँ मन राम पद कमल लीन।

परम दुखी भा पवनसुत देखि जानकी दीन॥8॥



*भावार्थ:-*श्री जानकीजी नेत्रों को अपने चरणों में लगाए हुए हैं (नीचे की ओर देख रही हैं) और मन श्री रामजी के चरण कमलों में लीन है। जानकीजी को दीन (दुःखी) देखकर पवनपुत्र हनुमान्*जी बहुत ही दुःखी हुए॥8॥

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
>  निज पद नयन दिएँ मन राम पद कमल लीन।
> 
> परम दुखी भा पवनसुत देखि जानकी दीन॥8॥
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*श्री जानकीजी नेत्रों को अपने चरणों में लगाए हुए हैं (नीचे की ओर देख रही हैं) और मन श्री रामजी के चरण कमलों में लीन है। जानकीजी को दीन (दुःखी) देखकर पवनपुत्र हनुमान्*जी बहुत ही दुःखी हुए॥8॥





चौपाई :

 तरु पल्लव महँ रहा लुकाई। करइ बिचार करौं का भाई॥

तेहि अवसर  रावनु तहँ आवा। संग नारि बहु किएँ बनावा॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी वृक्ष के  पत्तों में छिप रहे और विचार करने लगे कि हे भाई! क्या करूँ (इनका दुःख कैसे दूर  करूँ)? उसी समय बहुत सी स्त्रियों को साथ लिए सज-धजकर रावण वहाँ आया॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

बहु बिधि खल सीतहि समुझावा। साम दान भय भेद देखावा //
कह रावनु  सुनु सुमुखि सयानी। मंदोदरी आदि सब रानी॥2॥




*भावार्थ:-*उस दुष्ट ने सीताजी को  बहुत प्रकार से समझाया। साम, दान, भय और भेद दिखलाया। रावण ने कहा- हे सुमुखि! हे  सयानी! सुनो! मंदोदरी आदि सब रानियों को-॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

तव अनुचरीं करउँ पन मोरा। एक बार बिलोकु मम ओरा॥

तृन धरि ओट  कहति बैदेही। सुमिरि अवधपति परम सनेही॥3॥



*भावार्थ:-*मैं तुम्हारी दासी बना  दूँगा, यह मेरा प्रण है। तुम एक बार मेरी ओर देखो तो सही! अपने परम स्नेही कोसलाधीश  श्री रामचंद्रजी का स्मरण करके जानकीजी तिनके की आड़ (परदा) करके कहने लगीं-॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनु दसमुख खद्योत प्रकासा। कबहुँ कि नलिनी करइ बिकासा॥

अस मन  समुझु कहति जानकी। खल सुधि नहिं रघुबीर बान की॥4॥




*भावार्थ:-*हे दशमुख! सुन, जुगनू के  प्रकाश से कभी कमलिनी खिल सकती है? जानकीजी फिर कहती हैं- तू (अपने लिए भी) ऐसा ही  मन में समझ ले। रे दुष्ट! तुझे श्री रघुवीर के बाण की खबर नहीं है॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

सठ सूनें हरि आनेहि मोही। अधम निलज्ज लाज नहिं तोही॥5॥ 




*भावार्थ:-*रे पापी! तू मुझे सूने  में हर लाया है। रे अधम! निर्लज्ज! तुझे लज्जा नहीं आती?॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :



 आपुहि सुनि खद्योत सम रामहि भानु समान।

परुष बचन सुनि काढ़ि  असि बोला अति खिसिआन॥9॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*अपने को जुगनू के समान  और रामचंद्रजी को सूर्य के समान सुनकर और सीताजी के कठोर वचनों को सुनकर रावण तलवार  निकालकर बड़े गुस्से में आकर बोला-॥9॥

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> आपुहि सुनि खद्योत सम रामहि भानु समान।
> 
> परुष बचन सुनि काढ़ि असि बोला अति खिसिआन॥9॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*अपने को जुगनू के समान और रामचंद्रजी को सूर्य के समान सुनकर और सीताजी के कठोर वचनों को सुनकर रावण तलवार निकालकर बड़े गुस्से में आकर बोला-॥9॥


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की  जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> आपुहि सुनि खद्योत सम रामहि भानु समान।
> 
> परुष बचन सुनि काढ़ि असि बोला अति खिसिआन॥9॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*अपने को जुगनू के समान और रामचंद्रजी को सूर्य के समान सुनकर और सीताजी के कठोर वचनों को सुनकर रावण तलवार निकालकर बड़े गुस्से में आकर बोला-॥9॥




चौपाई :

 सीता तैं मम कृत अपमाना। कटिहउँ तव सिर कठिन कृपाना॥

नाहिं त सपदि मानु मम बानी। सुमुखि होति न त जीवन हानी॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*सीता! तूने मेरा अपनाम किया है। मैं तेरा सिर इस कठोर कृपाण से काट डालूँगा। नहीं तो (अब भी) जल्दी मेरी बात मान ले। हे सुमुखि! नहीं तो जीवन से हाथ धोना पड़ेगा॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

स्याम सरोज दाम सम सुंदर। प्रभु भुज करि कर सम दसकंधर॥

सो भुज कंठ कि तव असि घोरा। सुनु सठ अस प्रवान पन मोरा॥2॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*(सीताजी ने कहा-) हे दशग्रीव! प्रभु की भुजा जो श्याम कमल की माला के समान सुंदर और हाथी की सूँड के समान (पुष्ट तथा विशाल) है, या तो वह भुजा ही मेरे कंठ में पड़ेगी या तेरी भयानक तलवार ही। रे शठ! सुन, यही मेरा सच्चा प्रण है॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

चंद्रहास हरु मम परितापं। रघुपति बिरह अनल संजातं॥

सीतल निसित बहसि बर धारा। कह सीता हरु मम दुख भारा॥3॥



*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी कहती हैं- हे चंद्रहास (तलवार)! श्री रघुनाथजी के विरह की अग्नि से उत्पन्न मेरी बड़ी भारी जलन को तू हर ले, हे तलवार! तू शीतल, तीव्र और श्रेष्ठ धारा बहाती है (अर्थात्* तेरी धारा ठंडी और तेज है), तू मेरे दुःख के बोझ को हर ले॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनत बचन पुनि मारन धावा। मयतनयाँ कहि नीति बुझावा॥

कहेसि सकल निसिचरिन्ह बोलाई। सीतहि बहु बिधि त्रासहु जाई॥4॥




*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी के ये वचन सुनते ही वह मारने दौड़ा। तब मय दान
व की पुत्री मन्दोदरी ने नीति कहकर उसे समझाया। तब रावण ने सब दासियों को बुलाकर कहा कि जाकर सीता को बहुत प्रकार से भय दिखलाओ॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

मास दिवस महुँ कहा न माना। तौ मैं मारबि काढ़ि कृपाना॥5॥




*भावार्थ:-*यदि महीने भर में यह कहा न माने तो मैं इसे तलवार निकालकर मार डालूँगा॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 भवन गयउ दसकंधर इहाँ पिसाचिनि बृंद।

सीतहि त्रास देखावहिं धरहिं रूप बहु मंद॥10॥


*भावार्थ:-*(यों कहकर) रावण घर चला गया। यहाँ राक्षसियों के समूह बहुत से बुरे रूप धरकर सीताजी को भय दिखलाने लगे॥10॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति  श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव

----------


## mangaldev

*\\ बोल सियावर रामचन्द्र की जय \\ 
\\  जय बोल वीर हनुमान की जय  \\*

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत आचा सूत्र हे  सुन्दर कांड का भाई मजा आगया रमण भाई ,,,,*

----------


## Raman46

> *\\ बोल सियावर रामचन्द्र की जय \\ 
> \\ जय बोल वीर हनुमान की जय \\*



शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है आप का  


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> *बहोत आचा सूत्र हे सुन्दर कांड का भाई मजा आगया रमण भाई ,,,,*




शुक्रिया दोस्त /स्वागत है आप का  

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> भवन गयउ दसकंधर इहाँ पिसाचिनि बृंद।
> 
> सीतहि त्रास देखावहिं धरहिं रूप बहु मंद॥10॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*(यों कहकर) रावण घर चला गया। यहाँ राक्षसियों के समूह बहुत से बुरे रूप धरकर सीताजी को भय दिखलाने लगे॥10॥



चौपाई :

 त्रिजटा नाम राच्छसी एका। राम चरन रति निपुन बिबेका॥

सबन्हौ बोलि सुनाएसि सपना। सीतहि सेइ करहु हित अपना॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*उनमें एक त्रिजटा नाम की राक्षसी थी। उसकी श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणों में प्रीति थी और वह विवेक (ज्ञान) में निपुण थी। उसने सबों को बुलाकर अपना स्वप्न सुनाया और कहा- सीताजी की सेवा करके अपना कल्याण कर लो॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

सपनें बानर लंका जारी। जातुधान सेना सब मारी॥

खर आरूढ़ नगन दससीसा। मुंडित सिर खंडित भुज बीसा॥2॥

*
भावार्थ:-*स्वप्न (मैंने देखा कि) एक बंदर ने लंका जला दी। राक्षसों की सारी सेना मार डाली गई। रावण नंगा है और गदहे पर सवार है। उसके सिर मुँडे हुए हैं, बीसों भुजाएँ कटी हुई हैं॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

एहि बिधि सो दच्छिन दिसि जाई। लंका मनहुँ बिभीषन पाई॥

नगर फिरी रघुबीर दोहाई। तब प्रभु सीता बोलि पठाई॥3॥


*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार से वह दक्षिण (यमपुरी की) दिशा को जा रहा है और मानो लंका विभीषण ने पाई है। नगर में श्री रामचंद्रजी की दुहाई फिर गई। तब प्रभु ने सीताजी को बुला भेजा॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

यह सपना मैं कहउँ पुकारी। होइहि सत्य गएँ दिन चारी॥

तासु बचन सुनि ते सब डरीं। जनकसुता के चरनन्हि परीं॥4॥



*भावार्थ:-*मैं पुकारकर (निश्चय के साथ) कहती हूँ कि यह स्वप्न चार (कुछ ही) दिनों बाद सत्य होकर रहेगा। उसके वचन सुनकर वे सब राक्षसियाँ डर गईं और जानकीजी के चरणों पर गिर पड़ीं॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 जहँ तहँ गईं सकल तब सीता कर मन सोच।

मास दिवस बीतें मोहि मारिहि निसिचर पोच॥11॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*तब (इसके बाद) वे सब जहाँ-तहाँ चली गईं। सीताजी मन में सोच करने लगीं कि एक महीना बीत जाने पर नीच राक्षस रावण मुझे मारेगा॥11॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव / जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## swami ji

*वाह वाह रमण भाई मजा आगया हे दोस्त ...* man pavitr ho gaya

----------


## Raman46

> *वाह वाह रमण भाई मजा आगया हे दोस्त ...* man pavitr ho gaya



शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का 

जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> जहँ तहँ गईं सकल तब सीता कर मन सोच।
> 
> मास दिवस बीतें मोहि मारिहि निसिचर पोच॥11॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*तब (इसके बाद) वे सब जहाँ-तहाँ चली गईं। सीताजी मन में सोच करने लगीं कि एक महीना बीत जाने पर नीच राक्षस रावण मुझे मारेगा॥11॥


चौपाई :


 त्रिजटा सन बोलीं कर जोरी। मातु बिपति संगिनि तैं मोरी॥

तजौं देह करु बेगि उपाई। दुसह बिरहु अब नहिं सहि जाई॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी हाथ जोड़कर त्रिजटा से बोलीं- हे माता! तू मे
री विपत्ति की संगिनी है। जल्दी कोई ऐसा उपाय कर जिससे मैं शरीर छोड़ सकूँ। विरह असह्म हो चला है, अब यह सहा नहीं जाता॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

आनि काठ रचु चिता बनाई। मातु अनल पुनि देहि लगाई॥

सत्य करहि मम प्रीति सयानी। सुनै को श्रवन सूल सम बानी॥2॥




*भावार्थ:-*काठ लाकर चिता बनाकर सजा दे। हे माता! फिर उसमें आग लगा दे। हे सयानी! तू मेरी प्रीति को सत्य कर दे। रावण की शूल के समान दुःख देने वाली वाणी कानों से कौन सुने?॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनत बचन पद गहि समुझाएसि। प्रभु प्रताप बल सुजसु सुनाएसि॥

निसि न अनल मिल सुनु सुकुमारी। अस कहि सो निज भवन सिधारी।3॥
*

भावार्थ:-*सीताजी के वचन सुनकर त्रिजटा ने चरण पकड़कर उन्हें समझाया और प्रभु का प्रताप, बल और सुयश सुनाया। (उसने कहा-) हे सुकुमारी! सुनो रात्रि के समय आग नहीं मिलेगी। ऐसा कहकर वह अपने घर चली गई॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

कह सीता बिधि भा प्रतिकूला। मिलिहि न पावक मिटिहि न सूला॥

देखिअत प्रगट गगन अंगारा। अवनि न आवत एकउ तारा॥4॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*सीताजी (मन ही मन) कहने लगीं- (क्या करूँ) विधाता ही विपरीत हो गया। न आग मिलेगी, न पीड़ा मिटेगी। आकाश में अंगारे प्रकट दिखाई दे रहे हैं, पर पृथ्वी पर एक भी तारा नहीं आता॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

पावकमय ससि स्रवत न आगी। मानहुँ मोहि जानि हतभागी॥

सुनहि बिनय मम बिटप असोका। सत्य नाम करु हरु मम सोका॥5॥
*

भावार्थ:-*चंद्रमा अग्निमय है, किंतु वह भी मानो मुझे हतभागिनी जानकर आग नहीं बरसाता। हे अशोक वृक्ष! मेरी विनती सुन। मेरा शोक हर ले और अपना (अशोक) नाम सत्य कर॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

नूतन किसलय अनल समाना। देहि अगिनि जनि करहि निदाना॥

देखि परम बिरहाकुल सीता। सो छन कपिहि कलप सम बीता॥6॥
*


भावार्थ:-*तेरे नए-नए कोमल पत्ते अग्नि के समान हैं। अग्नि दे, विरह रोग का अंत मत कर (अर्थात्* विरह रोग को बढ़ाकर सीमा तक न पहुँचा) सीताजी को विरह से परम व्याकुल देखकर वह क्षण हनुमान्*जी को कल्प के समान बीता॥6॥

----------


## Raman46

सोरठा :


कपि करि हृदयँ बिचार दीन्हि मुद्रिका डारि तब।

जनु असोक अंगार दीन्ह हरषि उठि कर गहेउ॥12॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*तब हनुमान्*जी ने हदय में विचार कर (सीताजी के सामने) अँगूठी डाल दी, मानो अशोक ने अंगारा दे दिया। (यह समझकर) सीताजी ने हर्षित होकर उठकर उसे हाथ में ले लिया॥12॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> सोरठा :
> 
> 
> कपि करि हृदयँ बिचार दीन्हि मुद्रिका डारि तब।
> 
> जनु असोक अंगार दीन्ह हरषि उठि कर गहेउ॥12॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*तब हनुमान्*जी ने हदय में विचार कर (सीताजी के सामने) अँगूठी डाल दी, मानो अशोक ने अंगारा दे दिया। (यह समझकर) सीताजी ने हर्षित होकर उठकर उसे हाथ में ले लिया॥12॥



चौपाई :


 तब देखी मुद्रिका मनोहर। राम नाम अंकित अति सुंदर॥

चकित चितव मुदरी पहिचानी। हरष बिषाद हृदयँ अकुलानी॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*तब उन्होंने राम-नाम से अंकित अत्यंत सुंदर एवं मनोहर अँगूठी देखी। अँगूठी को पहचानकर सीताजी आश्चर्यचकित होकर उसे देखने लगीं और हर्ष तथा विषाद से हृदय में अकुला उठीं॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

जीति को सकइ अजय रघुराई। माया तें असि रचि नहिं जाई॥

सीता मन बिचार कर नाना। मधुर बचन बोलेउ हनुमाना॥2॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*(वे सोचने लगीं-) श्री रघुनाथजी तो सर्वथा अजेय हैं, उन्हें कौन जीत सकता है? और माया से ऐसी (माया के उपादान से सर्वथा रहित दिव्य, चिन्मय) अँगूठी बनाई नहीं जा सकती। सीताजी मन में अनेक प्रकार के विचार कर रही थीं। इसी समय हनुमान्*जी मधुर वचन बोले-2॥

----------


## Raman46

रामचंद्र गुन बरनैं लागा। सुनतहिं सीता कर दुख भागा॥

लागीं सुनैं श्रवन मन लाई। आदिहु तें सब कथा सुनाई॥3॥
*

भावार्थ:-*वे श्री रामचंद्रजी के गुणों का वर्णन करने लगे, (जिनके) सुनते ही सीताजी का दुःख भाग गया। वे कान और मन लगाकर उन्हें सुनने लगीं। हनुमान्*जी ने आदि से लेकर अब तक की सारी कथा कह सुनाई॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

श्रवनामृत जेहिं कथा सुहाई। कही सो प्रगट होति किन भाई॥

तब हनुमंत निकट चलि गयऊ। फिरि बैठीं मन बिसमय भयऊ ॥4॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*(सीताजी बोलीं-) जिसने कानों के लिए अमृत रूप यह सुंदर कथा कही, वह हे भाई! प्रकट क्यों नहीं होता? तब हनुमान्*जी पास चले गए। उन्हें देखकर सीताजी फिरकर (मुख फेरकर) बैठ गईं? उनके मन में आश्चर्य हुआ॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

राम दूत मैं मातु जानकी। सत्य सपथ करुनानिधान की॥

यह मुद्रिका मातु मैं आनी। दीन्हि राम तुम्ह कहँ सहिदानी॥5॥
*

भावार्थ:-*(हनुमान्*जी ने कहा-) हे माता जानकी मैं श्री रामजी का दूत हूँ। करुणानिधान की सच्ची शपथ करता हूँ, हे माता! यह अँगूठी मैं ही लाया हूँ। श्री रामजी ने मुझे आपके लिए यह सहिदानी (निशानी या पहिचान) दी है॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

नर बानरहि संग कहु कैसें। कही कथा भइ संगति जैसें॥6॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*(सीताजी ने पूछा-) नर और वानर का संग कहो कैसे हुआ? तब हनुमानजी ने जैसे संग हुआ था, वह सब कथा कही॥6॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :



 कपि के बचन सप्रेम सुनि उपजा मन बिस्वास

जाना मन क्रम बचन यह कृपासिंधु कर दास॥13॥



*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी के प्रेमयक्त वचन सुनकर सीता जी के मन में विश्वास उत्पन्न हो गया, उन्होंने जान लिया कि यह मन, वचन और कर्म से कृपासागर श्री रघुनाथजी का दास है॥13॥

----------


## Raman46

_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## deshpremi

*जय श्री हनुमान जी की
रमण भाई बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हें 
भगवान आप को जीवन की हर खुशी प्रदान करे*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय श्री हनुमान जी की
> रमण भाई बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हें 
> भगवान आप को जीवन की हर खुशी प्रदान करे*


_शुक्रिया   मित्र स्वागत हे आप का सूत्र पर_ 
_पवन पुत्र हनुमान आप के सारे बिघ्न बाधाएँ हरण करेंगे दोस्त_ 
_जय बजरंग बलि की जय   _

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है
> 
> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है



_शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत हे आप का सूत्र पर 
पवन पुत्र हनुमान आप के सारे बिघ्न बाधाएँ हरण करेंगे दोस्त_ 
_जय बजरंग बलि की जय_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> कपि के बचन सप्रेम सुनि उपजा मन बिस्वास
> 
> जाना मन क्रम बचन यह कृपासिंधु कर दास॥13॥
> 
> 
> ...


चौपाई :

 हरिजन जानि प्रीति अति गाढ़ी। सजल नयन पुलकावलि बाढ़ी॥

बूड़त बिरह जलधि हनुमाना। भयहु तात मो कहुँ जलजाना॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*भगवान का जन (सेवक) जानकर अत्यंत गाढ़ी प्रीति हो गई। नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया और शरीर अत्यंत पुलकित हो गया (सीताजी ने कहा-) हे तात हनुमान्*! विरहसागर में डूबती हुई मुझको तुम जहाज हुए॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

अब कहु कुसल जाउँ बलिहारी। अनुज सहित सुख भवन खरारी॥

कोमलचित कृपाल रघुराई। कपि केहि हेतु धरी निठुराई॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं बलिहारी जाती हूँ, अब छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित खर के शत्रु सुखधाम प्रभु का कुशल-मंगल कहो। श्री रघुनाथजी तो कोमल हृदय और कृपालु हैं। फिर हे हनुमान्*! उन्होंने किस कारण यह निष्ठुरता धारण कर ली है?॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

सहज बानि सेवक सुखदायक। कबहुँक सुरति करत रघुनायक॥

कबहुँ नयन मम सीतल ताता। होइहहिं निरखि स्याम मृदु गाता॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सेवक को सुख देना उनकी स्वाभाविक बान है। वे श्री रघुनाथ
जी क्या कभी मेरी भी याद करते हैं? हे तात! क्या कभी उनके कोमल साँवले अंगों को देखकर मेरे नेत्र शीतल होंगे?3॥

----------


## Raman46

बचनु न आव नयन भरे बारी। अहह नाथ हौं निपट बिसारी॥

देखि परम बिरहाकुल सीता। बोला कपि मृदु बचन बिनीता॥4॥
*


भावार्थ:-*(मुँह से) वचन नहीं निकलता, नेत्रों में (विरह के आँसुओं का) जल भर आया। (बड़े दुःख से वे बोलीं-) हा नाथ! आपने मुझे बिलकुल ही भुला दिया! सीताजी को विरह से परम व्याकुल देखकर हनुमान्*जी कोमल और विनीत वचन बोले-4॥

----------


## Raman46

मातु कुसल प्रभु अनुज समेता। तव दुख दुखी सुकृपा निकेता॥

जनि जननी मानह जियँ ऊना। तुम्ह ते प्रेमु राम कें दूना॥5॥
*

भावार्थ:-*हे माता! सुंदर कृपा के धाम प्रभु भाई लक्ष्मणजी के सहित (शरीर से) कुशल हैं, परंतु आपके दुःख से दुःखी हैं। हे माता! मन में ग्लानि न मानिए (मन छोटा करके दुःख न कीजिए) श्री रामचंद्रजी के हृदय में आपसे दूना प्रेम है॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 रघुपति कर संदेसु अब सुनु जननी धरि धीर।

अस कहि कपि गदगद भयउ भरे बिलोचन नीर॥14॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*हे माता! अब धीरज धरकर श्री रघुनाथजी का संदेश सुनिए। ऐसा कहकर हनुमान्*जी प्रेम से गद्गद हो गए। उनके नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया॥14॥

----------


## Raman46

_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
>  रघुपति कर संदेसु अब सुनु जननी धरि धीर।
> 
> अस कहि कपि गदगद भयउ भरे बिलोचन नीर॥14॥ 
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*हे माता! अब धीरज धरकर श्री रघुनाथजी का संदेश सुनिए। ऐसा कहकर हनुमान्*जी प्रेम से गद्गद हो गए। उनके नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया॥14॥


चौपाई :

 कहेउ राम बियोग तव सीता। मो कहुँ सकल भए बिपरीता॥

नव तरु  किसलय मनहुँ कृसानू। कालनिसा सम निसि ससि भानू॥1॥




*भावार्थ:-*(हनुमान्*जी बोले-) श्री  रामचंद्रजी ने कहा है कि हे सीते! तुम्हारे वियोग में मेरे लिए सभी पदार्थ प्रतिकूल  हो गए हैं। वृक्षों के नए-नए कोमल पत्ते मानो अग्नि के समान, रात्रि कालरात्रि के  समान, चंद्रमा सूर्य के समान॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

कुबलय बिपिन कुंत बन सरिसा। बारिद तपत तेल जनु बरिसा॥

जे हित रहे करत तेइ पीरा।  उरग स्वास सम त्रिबिध समीरा॥2॥




*भावार्थ:-*और कमलों के वन भालों के  वन के समान हो गए हैं। मेघ मानो खौलता हुआ तेल बरसाते हैं। जो हित करने वाले थे, वे  ही अब पीड़ा देने लगे हैं। त्रिविध (शीतल, मंद, सुगंध) वायु साँप के श्वास के समान  (जहरीली और गरम) हो गई है॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

कहेहू तें कछु दुख घटि होई। काहि कहौं यह जान न कोई॥

तत्व प्रेम कर मम अरु तोरा।  जानत प्रिया एकु मनु मोरा॥3॥




*भावार्थ:-*मन का दुःख कह डालने से  भी कुछ घट जाता है। पर कहूँ किससे? यह दुःख कोई जानता नहीं। हे प्रिये! मेरे और  तेरे प्रेम का तत्त्व (रहस्य) एक मेरा मन ही जानता है॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सो मनु सदा रहत तोहि पाहीं। जानु प्रीति रसु एतनेहि माहीं॥

प्रभु संदेसु सुनत  बैदेही। मगन प्रेम तन सुधि नहिं तेही॥4॥ 




*भावार्थ:-*और वह मन सदा तेरे ही  पास रहता है। बस, मेरे प्रेम का सार इतने में ही समझ ले। प्रभु का संदेश सुनते ही  जानकीजी प्रेम में मग्न हो गईं। उन्हें शरीर की सुध न रही॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

कह कपि हृदयँ धीर धरु माता। सुमिरु राम सेवक सुखदाता॥

उर आनहु रघुपति प्रभुताई।  सुनि मम बचन तजहु कदराई॥5॥




*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी ने कहा- हे  माता! हृदय में धैर्य धारण करो और सेवकों को सुख देने वाले श्री रामजी का स्मरण  करो। श्री रघुनाथजी की प्रभुता को हृदय में लाओ और मेरे वचन सुनकर कायरता छोड़  दो॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 निसिचर निकर पतंग सम रघुपति बान कृसानु।

जननी हृदयँ धीर धरु  जरे निसाचर जानु॥15॥





*भावार्थ:-*राक्षसों के समूह पतंगों  के समान और श्री रघुनाथजी के बाण अग्नि के समान हैं। हे माता! हृदय में धैर्य धारण  करो और राक्षसों को जला ही समझो॥15॥

----------


## love birds

क्या  भाई रमण आपको इतना टाइम मिल जाता है की आप यहाँ पर इतने सूत्र बनाये और डेली अपडेट भी करे इतना काम होने के बावजूद

----------


## Raman46

_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_    संलग्न चित्र 								 

_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र  हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> क्या  भाई रमण आपको इतना टाइम मिल जाता है की आप यहाँ पर इतने सूत्र बनाये और डेली अपडेट भी करे इतना काम होने के बावजूद



_प्रिये दोस्त ये बजरंग बलि कि कृपा है मुझे  कोई दिक्कत नही आती / अपने ऑफिस में बैठे बैठे कर लेता हूँ / आप ने गौर किया होगा  कई बार मेरे पोस्ट बहुत देर के बाद आती है येसा इसक लिए होता है कि जब कोई काम या  कोई ओफ्फिसर कुछ जानने के लिए मेरे केबिन में आतें है तो बस अपने काम के धुन में  ही लग जाता हूँ / फुर्सत मिलते ही फिर आप लोगों के बिच / धन्यवाद दोस्त   

__एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_ 
_



_

----------


## love birds

> _प्रिये दोस्त ये बजरंग बलि कि कृपा है मुझे  कोई दिक्कत नही आती / अपने ऑफिस में बैठे बैठे कर लेता हूँ / आप ने गौर किया होगा  कई बार मेरे पोस्ट बहुत देर के बाद आती है येसा इसक लिए होता है कि जब कोई काम या  कोई ओफ्फिसर कुछ जानने के लिए मेरे केबिन में आतें है तो बस अपने काम के धुन में  ही लग जाता हूँ / फुर्सत मिलते ही फिर आप लोगों के बिच / धन्यवाद दोस्त   
> 
> __एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_ 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादे

----------


## love birds

दोस्त पहेली बार किसी बड़े आदमी को ऐसा करते देख रहा हू जो अपने business के साथ साथ फोरम पर लगभग २० घंटे ऑनलाइन रहेता है 


वह भाई वह तो क्या अपनी कंपनी में इस नाचीज को किसी भी पोस्ट के जगह मिलेगी

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्त पहेली बार किसी बड़े आदमी को ऐसा करते देख रहा हू जो अपने business के साथ साथ फोरम पर लगभग २० घंटे ऑनलाइन रहेता है 
> 
> 
> वह भाई वह तो क्या अपनी कंपनी में इस नाचीज को किसी भी पोस्ट के जगह मिलेगी


शुक्रिया मित्र /स्वागत है आप / धन्यबाद 
कोशिश करूँगा मित्र आप का कैसे मदद कर सकता हूँ /

----------


## Badtameez

> _प्रिये दोस्त ये बजरंग बलि कि कृपा है मुझे  कोई दिक्कत नही आती / अपने ऑफिस में बैठे बैठे कर लेता हूँ / आप ने गौर किया होगा  कई बार मेरे पोस्ट बहुत देर के बाद आती है येसा इसक लिए होता है कि जब कोई काम या  कोई ओफ्फिसर कुछ जानने के लिए मेरे केबिन में आतें है तो बस अपने काम के धुन में  ही लग जाता हूँ / फुर्सत मिलते ही फिर आप लोगों के बिच / धन्यवाद दोस्त  _ _एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_


 ऐसी लागी लगन रमन हो गये मगन,इस फोरम के ही गीत गाने लगे।अपने आफिस का भी कार्य करते हो तुम,हम मित्रों के भी बीच आने लगे।कभी तुम तो बढ़ाते हो हम सबका ज्ञान,और मन को भी रंजन कराने लगे।धन्य हो धन्यवाद तुमको `सौरभ` करे,मेरे मन में रमन तुम समाने लगे।कभी देते हो तुम जानकारी तुमको है धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

ऐसी लागी लगन रमन हो गये मगन, इस फोरम के ही गीत गाने लगे।अपने आफिस का भी कार्य करते हो तुम,हम मित्रों के भी बीच आने लगे।कभी तुम तो बढ़ाते हो हम सबका ज्ञान,और मन को भी रंजन कराने लगे।धन्य हो धन्यवाद तुमको `सौरभ` करे,मेरे मन में रमन तुम समाने लगे।

----------


## Badtameez

ऐसी लागी लगन रमन हो गये मगन, 
इस फोरम के ही गीत गाने लगे।
अपने आफिस का भी कार्य करते हो तुम,
हम मित्रों के भी बीच आने लगे।
कभी तुम तो बढ़ाते हो हम सबका ज्ञान,
और मन को भी रंजन कराने लगे।
धन्य हो धन्यवाद तुमको `सौरभ` करे,
मेरे मन में रमन तुम समाने लगे।

----------


## swami ji

*जय हनुमान ,,*

----------


## Raman46

> ऐसी लागी लगन रमन हो गये मगन, 
> इस फोरम के ही गीत गाने लगे।
> अपने आफिस का भी कार्य करते हो तुम,
> हम मित्रों के भी बीच आने लगे।
> कभी तुम तो बढ़ाते हो हम सबका ज्ञान,
> और मन को भी रंजन कराने लगे।
> धन्य हो धन्यवाद तुमको `सौरभ` करे,
> मेरे मन में रमन तुम समाने लगे।




शुक्रिया  /आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र  /स्वागत है

----------


## Raman46

> *जय हनुमान ,,*



 स्वामी जी महाराज शुक्रिया आप का दोस्त

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम
ये सूत्र अत्यन्त भक्तिमय है/सुन्दरकाण्ड पढ़ने को मिल रहा है॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम
ये सूत्र अत्यन्त भक्तिमय है/सुन्दरकाण्ड पढ़ने को मिल रहा है॥

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम
> ये सूत्र अत्यन्त भक्तिमय है/सुन्दरकाण्ड पढ़ने को मिल रहा है॥





> जय श्री राम
> ये सूत्र अत्यन्त भक्तिमय है/सुन्दरकाण्ड पढ़ने को मिल रहा है॥


एक बार प्रेम से बोलिए 
पवन पुत्रा शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान कि जय / जय बजरंग बली /जय श्री राम / हर हर महदेव

----------


## Badtameez

बजरंग बली वीर हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> बजरंग बली वीर हनुमान की जय




पवन पुत्रा शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान कि जय / जय बजरंग बली /जय श्री राम / हर हर महदेव

----------


## Badtameez

> चौपाई :* जामवंत के बचन सुहाए। सुनि हनुमंत हृदय अति भाए॥तब लगि मोहि परिखेहु तुम्ह भाई। सहि दुख कंद मूल फल खाई॥1॥भावार्थ:-जाम्बवान्* के सुंदर वचन सुनकर हनुमान्*जी के हृदय को बहुत ही भाए। (वे बोले-) हे भाई! तुम लोग दुःख सहकर, कन्द-मूल-फल खाकर तब तक मेरी राह देखना॥1॥* जब लगि आवौं सीतहि देखी। होइहि काजु मोहि हरष बिसेषी॥यह कहि नाइ सबन्हि कहुँ माथा । चलेउ हरषि हियँ धरि रघुनाथा॥2॥भावार्थ:-जब तक मैं सीताजी को देखकर (लौट) न आऊँ। काम अवश्य होगा, क्योंकि मुझे बहुत ही हर्ष हो रहा है। यह कहकर और सबको मस्तक नवाकर तथा हृदय में श्री रघुनाथजी को धारण करके हनुमान्*जी हर्षित होकर चले॥2॥* सिंधु तीर एक भूधर सुंदर। कौतुक कूदि चढ़ेउ ता ऊपर॥बार-बार रघुबीर सँभारी। तरकेउ पवनतनय बल भारी॥3॥भावार्थ:-समुद्र के तीर पर एक सुंदर पर्वत था। हनुमान्*जी खेल से ही (अनायास ही) कूदकर उसके ऊपर जा चढ़े और बार-बार श्री रघुवीर का स्मरण करके अत्यंत बलवान्* हनुमान्*जी उस पर से बड़े वेग से उछले॥3॥* जेहिं गिरि चरन देइ हनुमंता। चलेउ सो गा पाताल तुरंता॥जिमि अमोघ रघुपति कर बाना। एही भाँति चलेउ हनुमाना॥4॥भावार्थ:-जिस पर्वत पर हनुमान्*जी पैर रखकर चले (जिस पर से वे उछले), वह तुरंत ही पाताल में धँस गया। जैसे श्री रघुनाथजी का अमोघ बाण चलता है, उसी तरह हनुमान्*जी चले॥4॥* जलनिधि रघुपति दूत बिचारी। तैं मैनाक होहि श्रम हारी॥5॥भावार्थ:-समुद्र ने उन्हें श्री रघुनाथजी का दूत समझकर मैनाक पर्वत से कहा कि हे मैनाक! तू इनकी थकावट दूर करने वाला हो (अर्थात्* अपने ऊपर इन्हें विश्राम दे)॥5॥दोहा :* हनूमान तेहि परसा कर पुनि कीन्ह प्रनाम।राम काजु कीन्हें बिनु मोहि कहाँ बिश्राम॥1॥


 सिया वर रामचन्द्र की जय,पवन सुत हनुमान की जय।

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> निसिचर निकर पतंग सम रघुपति बान कृसानु।
> 
> जननी हृदयँ धीर धरु जरे निसाचर जानु॥15॥
> 
> 
> 
> ...



चौपाई :

जौं रघुबीर होति सुधि पाई। करते नहिं बिलंबु रघुराई॥

राम बान रबि उएँ जानकी। तम बरुथ कहँ जातुधान की॥1॥



*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी ने यदि खबर पाई होती तो वे बिलंब न करते। हे जानकीजी! रामबाण रूपी सूर्य के उदय होने पर राक्षसों की सेना रूपी अंधकार कहाँ रह सकता है?॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

अबहिं मातु मैं जाउँ लवाई। प्रभु आयुस नहिं राम दोहाई॥

कछुक दिवस जननी धरु धीरा। कपिन्ह सहित अइहहिं रघुबीरा॥2॥
*

भावार्थ:-*हे माता! मैं आपको अभी यहाँ से लिवा जाऊँ, पर श्री रामचंद्रजी की शपथ है, मुझे प्रभु (उन) की आज्ञा नहीं है। (अतः) हे माता! कुछ दिन और धीरज धरो। श्री रामचंद्रजी वानरों सहित यहाँ आएँगे॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

निसिचर मारि तोहि लै जैहहिं। तिहुँ पुर नारदादि जसु गैहहिं॥

हैं सुत कपि सब तुम्हहि समाना। जातुधान अति भट बलवाना॥3॥
*

भावार्थ:-*और राक्षसों को मारकर आपको ले जाएँगे। नारद आदि (ऋषि-मुनि) तीनों लोकों में उनका यश गाएँगे। (सीताजी ने कहा-) हे पुत्र! सब वानर तुम्हारे ही समान (नन्हें-नन्हें से) होंगे, राक्षस तो बड़े बलवान, योद्धा हैं॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

मोरें हृदय परम संदेहा। सुनि कपि प्रगट कीन्हि निज देहा॥

कनक भूधराकार सरीरा। समर भयंकर अतिबल बीरा॥4॥
*

भावार्थ:-*अतः मेरे हृदय में बड़ा भारी संदेह होता है (कि तुम जैसे बंदर राक्षसों को कैसे जीतेंगे!)। यह सुनकर हनुमान्*जी ने अपना शरीर प्रकट किया। सोने के पर्वत (सुमेरु) के आकार का (अत्यंत विशाल) शरीर था, जो युद्ध में शत्रुओं के हृदय में भय उत्पन्न करने वाला, अत्यंत बलवान्* और वीर था॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

सीता मन भरोस तब भयऊ। पुनि लघु रूप पवनसुत लयऊ॥5॥
*

भावार्थ:-*तब (उसे देखकर) सीताजी के मन में विश्वास हुआ। हनु

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :




सुनु माता साखामृग नहिं बल बुद्धि बिसाल।

प्रभु प्रताप तें गरुड़हि खाइ परम लघु ब्याल॥16॥


*भावार्थ:-*हे माता! सुनो, वानरों में बहुत बल-बुद्धि नहीं होती, परंतु प्रभु के प्रताप से बहुत छोटा सर्प भी गरुड़ को खा सकता है। (अत्यंत निर्बल भी महान्* बलवान्* को मार सकता है)16॥

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=Raman46;659161] _एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_  
 संलग्न चित्र                                  

_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव 
__
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> सिया वर रामचन्द्र की जय,पवन सुत हनुमान की जय।




_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति श्री राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी  /
_
_प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय_ 
_सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> सुनु माता साखामृग नहिं बल बुद्धि बिसाल।
> 
> प्रभु प्रताप तें गरुड़हि खाइ परम लघु ब्याल॥16॥
> 
> ...




चौपाई :

मन संतोष सुनत कपि बानी। भगति प्रताप तेज बल सानी॥

आसिष दीन्हि राम प्रिय जाना। होहु तात बल सील निधाना॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*भक्ति, प्रताप, तेज और बल से सनी हुई हनुमान्*जी की वाणी सुनकर सीताजी के मन में संतोष हुआ। उन्होंने श्री रामजी के प्रिय जानकर हनुमान्*जी को आशीर्वाद दिया कि हे तात! तुम बल और शील के निधान होओ॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

अजर अमर गुननिधि सुत होहू। करहुँ बहुत रघुनायक छोहू॥

करहुँ कृपा प्रभु अस सुनि काना। निर्भर प्रेम मगन हनुमाना॥2॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*हे पुत्र! तुम अजर (बुढ़ापे से रहित), अमर और गुणों के खजाने होओ। श्री रघुनाथजी तुम पर बहुत कृपा करें। 'प्रभु कृपा करें' ऐसा कानों से सुनते ही हनुमान्*जी पूर्ण प्रेम में मग्न हो गए॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

बार बार नाएसि पद सीसा। बोला बचन जोरि कर कीसा॥

अब कृतकृत्य भयउँ मैं माता। आसिष तव अमोघ बिख्याता॥3॥
*

भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी ने बार-बार सीताजी के चरणों में सिर नवाया और फिर हाथ जोड़कर कहा- हे माता! अब मैं कृतार्थ हो गया। आपका आशीर्वाद अमोघ (अचूक) है, यह बात प्रसिद्ध है॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनहु मातु मोहि अतिसय भूखा। लागि देखि सुंदर फल रूखा॥

सुनु सुत करहिं बिपिन रखवारी। परम सुभट रजनीचर भारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे माता! सुनो, सुंदर फल वाले वृक्षों को देखकर मुझे बड़ी ही भूख लग आई है। (सीताजी ने कहा-) हे बेटा! सुनो, बड़े भारी योद्धा राक्षस इस वन की रखवाली करते हैं॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

तिन्ह कर भय माता मोहि नाहीं। जौं तुम्ह सुख मानहु मन माहीं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(हनुमान्*जी ने कहा-) हे माता! यदि आप मन में सुख मानें (प्रसन्न होकर) आज्ञा दें तो मुझे उनका भय तो बिलकुल नहीं है॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

हनुमान्*जी द्वारा अशोक वाटिका विध्वंस, अक्षय कुमार वध और मेघनाद का हनुमान्*जी को नागपाश में बाँधकर सभा में ले जाना 

दोहा :


देखि बुद्धि बल निपुन कपि कहेउ जानकीं जाहु।

रघुपति चरन हृदयँ धरि तात मधुर फल खाहु॥17॥


*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी को बुद्धि और बल में निपुण देखकर जानकीजी ने कहा- जाओ। हे तात! श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणों को हृदय में धारण करके मीठे फल खाओ॥17॥

----------


## Raman46

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी  /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री सीता राम रमन जी

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री सीता राम रमन जी



_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी  /
_
_प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय_ 
_सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम रमन जी

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम रमन जी



मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> हनुमान्*जी द्वारा अशोक वाटिका विध्वंस, अक्षय कुमार वध और मेघनाद का हनुमान्*जी को नागपाश में बाँधकर सभा में ले जाना 
> 
> दोहा :
> 
> 
> देखि बुद्धि बल निपुन कपि कहेउ जानकीं जाहु।
> 
> रघुपति चरन हृदयँ धरि तात मधुर फल खाहु॥17॥
> 
> ...




चौपाई :


चलेउ नाइ सिरु पैठेउ बागा। फल खाएसि तरु तोरैं लागा॥

रहे तहाँ बहु भट रखवारे। कछु मारेसि कछु जाइ पुकारे॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वे सीताजी को सिर नवाकर चले और बाग में घुस गए। फल खाए और वृक्षों को तोड़ने लगे। वहाँ बहुत से योद्धा रखवाले थे। उनमें से कुछ को मार डाला और कुछ ने जाकर रावण से पुकार की-1॥

----------


## Raman46

नाथ एक आवा कपि भारी। तेहिं असोक बाटिका उजारी॥

खाएसि फल अरु बिटप उपारे। रच्छक मर्दि मर्दि महि डारे॥2॥
*

भावार्थ:-*(और कहा-) हे नाथ! एक बड़ा भारी बंदर आया है। उसने अशोक वाटिका उजाड़ डाली। फल खाए, वृक्षों को उखाड़ डाला और रखवालों को मसल-मसलकर जमीन पर डाल दिया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनि रावन पठए भट नाना। तिन्हहि देखि गर्जेउ हनुमाना॥

सब रजनीचर कपि संघारे। गए पुकारत कछु अधमारे॥3॥
*

भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर रावण ने बहुत से योद्धा भेजे। उन्हें देखकर हनुमान्*जी ने गर्जना की। हनुमान्*जी ने सब राक्षसों को मार डाला, कुछ जो अधमरे थे, चिल्लाते हुए गए॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

पुनि पठयउ तेहिं अच्छकुमारा। चला संग लै सुभट अपारा॥

आवत देखि बिटप गहि तर्जा। ताहि निपाति महाधुनि गर्जा॥4॥
*

भावार्थ:-*फिर रावण ने अक्षयकुमार को भेजा। वह असंख्य श्रेष्ठ योद्धाओं को साथ लेकर चला। उसे आते देखकर हनुमान्*जी ने एक वृक्ष (हाथ में) लेकर ललकारा और उसे मारकर महाध्वनि (बड़े जोर) से गर्जना की॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 कछु मारेसि कछु मर्देसि कछु मिलएसि धरि धूरि।

कछु पुनि जाइ पुकारे प्रभु मर्कट बल भूरि॥18॥



*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने सेना में से कुछ को मार डाला और कुछ को मसल डाला और कुछ को पकड़-पकड़कर धूल में मिला दिया। कुछ ने फिर जाकर पुकार की कि हे प्रभु! बंदर बहुत ही बलवान्* है॥18॥

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय_ 
_सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> _मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> 
> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय_ 
> _सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
> _हर हर महादेव_



_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> कछु मारेसि कछु मर्देसि कछु मिलएसि धरि धूरि।
> 
> कछु पुनि जाइ पुकारे प्रभु मर्कट बल भूरि॥18॥
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने सेना में से कुछ को मार डाला और कुछ को मसल डाला और कुछ को पकड़-पकड़कर धूल में मिला दिया। कुछ ने फिर जाकर पुकार की कि हे प्रभु! बंदर बहुत ही बलवान्* है॥18॥



चौपाई 


 सुनि सुत बध लंकेस रिसाना। पठएसि मेघनाद बलवाना॥

मारसि जनि सुत बाँधेसु ताही। देखिअ कपिहि कहाँ कर आही॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*पुत्र का वध सुनकर रावण क्रोधित हो उठा और उसने (अपने जेठे पुत्र) बलवान्* मेघनाद को भेजा। (उससे कहा कि-) हे पुत्र! मारना नहीं उसे बाँध लाना। उस बंदर को देखा जाए कि कहाँ का है॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

चला इंद्रजित अतुलित जोधा। बंधु निधन सुनि उपजा क्रोधा॥

कपि देखा दारुन भट आवा। कटकटाइ गर्जा अरु धावा॥2॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*इंद्र को जीतने वाला अतुलनीय योद्धा मेघनाद चला। भाई का मारा जाना सुन उसे क्रोध हो आया। हनुमान्*जी ने देखा कि अबकी भयानक योद्धा आया है। तब वे कटकटाकर गर्जे और दौड़े॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

अति बिसाल तरु एक उपारा। बिरथ कीन्ह लंकेस कुमारा॥

रहे महाभट ताके संगा। गहि गहि कपि मर्दई निज अंगा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने एक बहुत बड़ा वृक्ष उखाड़ लिया और (उसके प्रहार से) लंकेश्वर रावण के पुत्र मेघनाद को बिना रथ का कर दिया। (रथ को तोड़कर उसे नीचे पटक दिया) उसके साथ जो बड़े-बड़े योद्धा थे, उनको पकड़-पकड़कर हनुमान्*जी अपने शरीर से मसलने लगे॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

तिन्हहि निपाति ताहि सन बाजा। भिरे जुगल मानहुँ गजराजा॥

मुठिका मारि चढ़ा तरु जाई। ताहि एक छन मुरुछा आई॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उन सबको मारकर फिर मेघनाद से लड़ने लगे। (लड़ते हुए वे ऐसे मालूम होते थे) मानो दो गजराज (श्रेष्ठ हाथी) भिड़ गए हों। हनुमान्*जी उसे एक घूँसा मारकर वृक्ष पर जा चढ़े। उसको क्षणभर के लिए मूर्च्छा आ गई॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

उठि बहोरि कीन्हिसि बहु माया। जीति न जाइ प्रभंजन जाया॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर उठकर उसने बहुत माया रची, परंतु पवन के पुत्र उससे जीते नहीं जाते॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :



ब्रह्म अस्त्र तेहि साँधा कपि मन कीन्ह बिचार।

जौं न ब्रह्मसर मानउँ महिमा मिटइ अपार॥19॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*अंत में उसने ब्रह्मास्त्र का संधान (प्रयोग) किया, तब हनुमान्*जी ने मन में विचार किया कि यदि ब्रह्मास्त्र को नहीं मानता हूँ तो उसकी अपार महिमा मिट जाएगी॥19॥

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम मित्र

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम मित्र


मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

> उठि बहोरि कीन्हिसि बहु माया। जीति न जाइ प्रभंजन जाया॥5॥
> *
> भावार्थ:-*फिर उठकर उसने बहुत माया रची, परंतु पवन के पुत्र उससे जीते नहीं जाते॥5॥


राम नाम का जाप ही करना,हनूमान का ध्येय है।
पवन पुत्र को जीते कौन,पवन पुत्र अजेय है।।

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम...............

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम...............



_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> ब्रह्म अस्त्र तेहि साँधा कपि मन कीन्ह बिचार।
> 
> जौं न ब्रह्मसर मानउँ महिमा मिटइ अपार॥19॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*अंत में उसने ब्रह्मास्त्र का संधान (प्रयोग) किया, तब हनुमान्*जी ने मन में विचार किया कि यदि ब्रह्मास्त्र को नहीं मानता हूँ तो उसकी अपार महिमा मिट जाएगी॥19॥


चौपाई :

ब्रह्मबान कपि कहुँ तेहिं मारा। परतिहुँ बार कटकु संघारा॥

तेहिं देखा कपि मुरुछित भयऊ। नागपास बाँधेसि लै गयऊ॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*उसने हनुमान्*जी को ब्रह्मबाण मारा, (जिसके लगते ही वे वृक्ष से नीचे गिर पड़े), परंतु गिरते समय भी उन्होंने बहुत सी सेना मार डाली। जब उसने देखा कि हनुमान्*जी मूर्छित हो गए हैं, तब वह उनको नागपाश से बाँधकर ले गया॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

जासु नाम जपि सुनहु भवानी। भव बंधन काटहिं नर ग्यानी॥

तासु दूत कि बंध तरु आवा। प्रभु कारज लगि कपिहिं बँधावा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे भवानी सुनो, जिनका नाम जपकर ज्ञानी (विवेकी) मनुष्य संसार (जन्म-मरण) के बंधन को काट डालते हैं, उनका दूत कहीं बंधन में आ सकता है? किंतु प्रभु के कार्य के लिए हनुमान्*जी ने स्वयं अपने को बँधा लिया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

कपि बंधन सुनि निसिचर धाए। कौतुक लागि सभाँ सब आए॥

दसमुख सभा दीखि कपि जाई। कहि न जाइ कछु अति प्रभुताई॥3॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*बंदर का बाँधा जाना सुनकर राक्षस दौड़े और कौतुक के लिए (तमाशा देखने के लिए) सब सभा में आए। हनुमान्*जी ने जाकर रावण की सभा देखी। उसकी अत्यंत प्रभुता (ऐश्वर्य) कुछ कही नहीं जाती॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

कर जोरें सुर दिसिप बिनीता। भृकुटि बिलोकत सकल सभीता॥

देखि प्रताप न कपि मन संका। जिमि अहिगन महुँ गरुड़ असंका॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता और दिक्पाल हाथ जोड़े बड़ी नम्रता के साथ भयभीत हुए सब रावण की भौं ताक रहे हैं। (उसका रुख देख रहे हैं) उसका ऐसा प्रताप देखकर भी हनुमान्*जी के मन में जरा भी डर नहीं हुआ। वे ऐसे निःशंख खड़े रहे, जैसे सर्पों के समूह में गरुड़ निःशंख निर्भय) रहते हैं॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

हनुमान्*-रावण संवाद 



दोहा :


कपिहि बिलोकि दसानन बिहसा कहि दुर्बाद।

सुत बध सुरति कीन्हि पुनि उपजा हृदयँ बिसाद॥20॥


*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी को देखकर रावण दुर्वचन कहता हुआ खूब हँसा। फिर पुत्र वध का स्मरण किया तो उसके हृदय में विषाद उत्पन्न हो गया॥20॥

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Badtameez

> _मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> 
> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
> _हर हर महादेव_


जय हो बजरंगबली
नमस्ते रमन जी

----------


## Raman46

> जय हो बजरंगबली



_शुक्रिया मित्र !आप का स्वागत है /धन्यबाद 

_
_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> _मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> 
> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
> _हर हर महादेव_


आप सभी का   मंगलमय हो॥ 



_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> हनुमान्*-रावण संवाद 
> 
> 
> 
> दोहा :
> 
> 
> कपिहि बिलोकि दसानन बिहसा कहि दुर्बाद।
> 
> ...


चौपाई :


 कह लंकेस कवन तैं कीसा। केहि कें बल घालेहि बन खीसा॥

की धौं श्रवन सुनेहि नहिं मोही। देखउँ अति असंक सठ तोही॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*लंकापति रावण ने कहा- रे वानर! तू कौन है? किसके बल पर तूने वन को उजाड़कर नष्ट कर डाला? क्या तूने कभी मुझे (मेरा नाम और यश) कानों से नहीं सुना? रे शठ! मैं तुझे अत्यंत निःशंख देख रहा हूँ॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

मारे निसिचर केहिं अपराधा। कहु सठ तोहि न प्रान कइ बाधा॥

सुनु रावन ब्रह्मांड निकाया। पाइ जासु बल बिरचति माया॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तूने किस अपराध से राक्षसों को मारा? रे मूर्ख! बता, क्या तुझे प्राण जाने का भय नहीं है? (हनुमान्*जी ने कहा-) हे रावण! सुन, जिनका बल पाकर माया संपूर्ण ब्रह्मांडों के समूहों की रचना करती है,  2॥

----------


## Raman46

जाकें बल बिरंचि हरि ईसा। पालत सृजत हरत दससीसा॥

जा बल सीस धरत सहसानन। अंडकोस समेत गिरि कानन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके बल से हे दशशीश! ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, महेश (क्रमशः) सृष्टि का सृजन, पालन और संहार करते हैं, जिनके बल से सहस्रमुख (फणों) वाले शेषजी पर्वत और वनसहित समस्त ब्रह्मांड को सिर पर धारण करते हैं, 3॥

----------


## Raman46

धरइ जो बिबिध देह सुरत्राता। तुम्ह से सठन्ह सिखावनु दाता॥

हर कोदंड कठिन जेहिं भंजा। तेहि समेत नृप दल मद गंजा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो देवताओं की रक्षा के लिए नाना प्रकार की देह धारण करते हैं और जो तुम्हारे जैसे मूर्खों को शिक्षा देने वाले हैं, जिन्होंने शिवजी के कठोर धनुष को तोड़ डाला और उसी के साथ राजाओं के समूह का गर्व चूर्ण कर दिया॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

खर दूषन त्रिसिरा अरु बाली। बधे सकल अतुलित बलसाली॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्होंने खर, दूषण, त्रिशिरा और बालि को मार डाला, जो सब के सब अतुलनीय बलवान्* थे/ 5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


जाके बल लवलेस तें जितेहु चराचर झारि।

तास दूत मैं जा करि हरि आनेहु प्रिय नारि॥21॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*जिनके लेशमात्र बल से तुमने समस्त चराचर जगत्* को जीत लिया और जिनकी प्रिय पत्नी को तुम (चोरी से) हर लाए हो, मैं उन्हीं का दूत हूँ॥21॥ 

चौपाई :

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी का  दिन  मंगलमय हो॥ 

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Badtameez

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> जाके बल लवलेस तें जितेहु चराचर झारि।
> 
> तास दूत मैं जा करि हरि आनेहु प्रिय नारि॥21॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*जिनके लेशमात्र बल से तुमने समस्त चराचर जगत्* को जीत लिया और जिनकी प्रिय पत्नी को तुम (चोरी से) हर लाए हो, मैं उन्हीं का दूत हूँ॥21॥ 
> ...


राम का गुणगान करने वाले हनुमान की जय हो।
.
जय राम जी की रमन भाई

----------


## Raman46

> राम का गुणगान करने वाले हनुमान की जय हो।
> .
> जय राम जी की रमन भाई


_शुक्रिया मित्र !आप का स्वागत है /धन्यबाद 
_आप सभी का  दिन  मंगलमय हो॥ 

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

जय हनुमान जी की हो .............

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

राम राम राम राम ram

----------


## Raman46

> जय हनुमान जी की हो .............





> राम राम राम राम ram



आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो॥ 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

सिया वर रामचन्द्र शंकर जी उमा पवन सुत हनुमान की जय।
नमस्कार!सुप्रभात!आ  दरणीय मित्र रमन जी।

----------


## Badtameez

सिया वर रामचन्द्र शंकर जी उमा पवन सुत हनुमान की जय।
नमस्कार!सुप्रभात!आ  दरणीय मित्र रमन जी।

----------


## Raman46

> सिया वर रामचन्द्र शंकर जी उमा पवन सुत हनुमान की जय।
> नमस्कार!सुप्रभात!आ  दरणीय मित्र रमन जी।


_शुक्रिया मित्र !आप का स्वागत है /धन्यबाद 
_आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो॥ 

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=Raman46;676461]दोहा :


जाके बल लवलेस तें जितेहु चराचर झारि।

तास दूत मैं जा करि हरि आनेहु प्रिय नारि॥21॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*जिनके लेशमात्र बल से तुमने समस्त चराचर जगत्* को जीत लिया और जिनकी प्रिय पत्नी को तुम (चोरी से) हर लाए हो, मैं उन्हीं का दूत हूँ॥21॥ 

/QUOTE]

चौपाई :


जानउँ मैं तुम्हारि प्रभुताई। सहसबाहु सन परी लराई॥

समर बालि सन करि जसु पावा। सुनि कपि बचन बिहसि बिहरावा॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*मैं तुम्हारी प्रभुता को खूब जानता हूँ सहस्रबाहु से तुम्हारी लड़ाई हुई थी और बालि से युद्ध करके तुमने यश प्राप्त किया था। हनुमान्*जी के (मार्मिक) वचन सुनकर रावण ने हँसकर बात टाल दी॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

खायउँ फल प्रभु लागी भूँखा। कपि सुभाव तें तोरेउँ रूखा॥

सब कें देह परम प्रिय स्वामी। मारहिं मोहि कुमारग गामी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे (राक्षसों के) स्वामी मुझे भूख लगी थी, (इसलिए) मैंने फल खाए और वानर स्वभाव के कारण वृक्ष तोड़े। हे (निशाचरों के) मालिक! देह सबको परम प्रिय है। कुमार्ग पर चलने वाले (दुष्ट) राक्षस जब मुझे मारने लगे॥2

----------


## Raman46

जिन्ह मोहि मारा ते मैं मारे। तेहि पर बाँधेउँ तनयँ तुम्हारे॥

मोहि न कछु बाँधे कइ लाजा। कीन्ह चहउँ निज प्रभु कर काजा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तब जिन्होंने मुझे मारा, उनको मैंने भी मारा। उस पर तुम्हारे पुत्र ने मुझको बाँध लिया (किंतु), मुझे अपने बाँधे जाने की कुछ भी लज्जा नहीं है। मैं तो अपने प्रभु का कार्य करना चाहता हूँ॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

बिनती करउँ जोरि कर रावन। सुनहु मान तजि मोर सिखावन॥

देखहु तुम्ह निज कुलहि बिचारी। भ्रम तजि भजहु भगत भय हारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रावण! मैं हाथ जोड़कर तुमसे विनती करता हूँ, तुम अभिमान छोड़कर मेरी सीख सुनो। तुम अपने पवित्र कुल का विचार करके देखो और भ्रम को छोड़कर भक्त भयहारी भगवान्* को भजो॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

जाकें डर अति काल डेराई। जो सुर असुर चराचर खाई॥

तासों बयरु कबहुँ नहिं कीजै। मोरे कहें जानकी दीजै॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो देवता, राक्षस और समस्त चराचर को खा जाता है, वह काल भी जिनके डर से अत्यंत डरता है, उनसे कदापि वैर न करो और मेरे कहने से जानकीजी को दे दो॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


प्रनतपाल रघुनायक करुना सिंधु खरारि।

गएँ सरन प्रभु राखिहैं तव अपराध बिसारि॥22॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*खर के शत्रु श्री रघुनाथजी शरणागतों के रक्षक और दया के समुद्र हैं। शरण जाने पर प्रभु तुम्हारा अपराध भुलाकर तुम्हें अपनी शरण में रख लेंगे॥22॥

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो॥ 

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
_हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो बजरंगबली

----------


## Raman46

> जय हो बजरंगबली



_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> प्रनतपाल रघुनायक करुना सिंधु खरारि।
> 
> गएँ सरन प्रभु राखिहैं तव अपराध बिसारि॥22॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*खर के शत्रु श्री रघुनाथजी शरणागतों के रक्षक और दया के समुद्र हैं। शरण जाने पर प्रभु तुम्हारा अपराध भुलाकर तुम्हें अपनी शरण में रख लेंगे॥22॥





> आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो॥ 
> 
> _मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
> _हर हर महादेव_


आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो॥ 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> प्रनतपाल रघुनायक करुना सिंधु खरारि।
> 
> गएँ सरन प्रभु राखिहैं तव अपराध बिसारि॥22॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*खर के शत्रु श्री रघुनाथजी शरणागतों के रक्षक और दया के समुद्र हैं। शरण जाने पर प्रभु तुम्हारा अपराध भुलाकर तुम्हें अपनी शरण में रख लेंगे॥22॥





> आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो॥ 
> 
> _मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय_ 
> _हर हर महादेव_


चौपाई :


 राम चरन पंकज उर धरहू। लंका अचल राजु तुम्ह करहू॥

रिषि पुलस्ति जसु बिमल मयंका। तेहि ससि महुँ जनि होहु कलंका॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*तुम श्री रामजी के चरण कमलों को हृदय में धारण करो और लंका का अचल राज्य करो। ऋषि पुलस्त्यजी का यश निर्मल चंद्रमा के समान है। उस चंद्रमा में तुम कलंक न बनो॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

राम नाम बिनु गिरा न सोहा। देखु बिचारि त्यागि मद मोहा॥

बसन हीन नहिं सोह सुरारी। सब भूषन भूषित बर नारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम नाम के बिना वाणी शोभा नहीं पाती, मद-मोह को छोड़, विचारकर देखो। हे देवताओं के शत्रु! सब गहनों से सजी हुई सुंदरी स्त्री भी कपड़ों के बिना (नंगी) शोभा नहीं पाती॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

राम बिमुख संपति प्रभुताई। जाइ रही पाई बिनु पाई॥

सजल मूल जिन्ह सरितन्ह नाहीं। बरषि गएँ पुनि तबहिं सुखाहीं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*रामविमुख पुरुष की संपत्ति और प्रभुता रही हुई भी चली जाती है और उसका पाना न पाने के समान है। जिन नदियों के मूल में कोई जलस्रोत नहीं है। (अर्थात्* जिन्हें केवल बरसात ही आसरा है) वे वर्षा बीत जाने पर फिर तुरंत ही सूख जाती हैं॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनु दसकंठ कहउँ पन रोपी। बिमुख राम त्राता नहिं कोपी॥

संकर सहस बिष्नु अज तोही। सकहिं न राखि राम कर द्रोही॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रावण! सुनो, मैं प्रतिज्ञा करके कहता हूँ कि रामविमुख की रक्षा करने वाला कोई भी नहीं है। हजारों शंकर, विष्णु और ब्रह्मा भी श्री रामजी के साथ द्रोह करने वाले तुमको नहीं बचा सकते॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


मोहमूल बहु सूल प्रद त्यागहु तम अभिमान।

भजहु राम रघुनायक कृपा सिंधु भगवान॥23॥


*भावार्थ:-*मोह ही जिनका मूल है ऐसे (अज्ञानजनित), बहुत पीड़ा देने वाले, तमरूप अभिमान का त्याग कर दो और रघुकुल के स्वामी, कृपा के समुद्र भगवान्* श्री रामचंद्रजी का भजन करो॥23॥

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Badtameez

> सुनु दसकंठ कहउँ पन रोपी। बिमुख राम त्राता नहिं कोपी॥
> 
> संकर सहस बिष्नु अज तोही। सकहिं न राखि राम कर द्रोही॥4॥ 
> *
> भावार्थ:-*हे रावण! सुनो, मैं प्रतिज्ञा करके कहता हूँ कि रामविमुख की रक्षा करने वाला कोई भी नहीं है। हजारों शंकर, विष्णु और ब्रह्मा भी श्री रामजी के साथ द्रोह करने वाले तुमको नहीं बचा सकते॥4॥


नभ थल जल में ना मिले,कहीं धरन को पैर।
जग पालक उस राम से,लेता है जो बैर।।

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम,जय हनुमान।

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम,जय हनुमान।


आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> मोहमूल बहु सूल प्रद त्यागहु तम अभिमान।
> 
> भजहु राम रघुनायक कृपा सिंधु भगवान॥23॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*मोह ही जिनका मूल है ऐसे (अज्ञानजनित), बहुत पीड़ा देने वाले, तमरूप अभिमान का त्याग कर दो और रघुकुल के स्वामी, कृपा के समुद्र भगवान्* श्री रामचंद्रजी का भजन करो॥23॥


चौपाई :


जदपि कही कपि अति हित बानी। भगति बिबेक बिरति नय सानी॥

बोला बिहसि महा अभिमानी। मिला हमहि कपि गुर बड़ ग्यानी॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि हनुमान्*जी ने भक्ति, ज्ञान, वैराग्य और नीति से सनी हुई बहुत ही हित की वाणी कही, तो भी वह महान्* अभिमानी रावण बहुत हँसकर (व्यंग्य से) बोला कि हमें यह बंदर बड़ा ज्ञानी गुरु मिला!1॥

----------


## Raman46

मृत्यु निकट आई खल तोही। लागेसि अधम सिखावन मोही॥

उलटा होइहि कह हनुमाना। मतिभ्रम तोर प्रगट मैं जाना॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*रे दुष्ट! तेरी मृत्यु निकट आ गई है। अधम! मुझे शिक्षा देने चला है। हनुमान्*जी ने कहा- इससे उलटा ही होगा (अर्थात्* मृत्यु तेरी निकट आई है, मेरी नहीं) यह तेरा मतिभ्रम (बुद्धि का फेर) है, मैंने प्रत्यक्ष जान लिया है॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनि कपि बचन बहुत खिसिआना। बेगि न हरहु मूढ़ कर प्राना॥

सुनत निसाचर मारन धाए। सचिवन्ह सहित बिभीषनु आए॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी के वचन सुनकर वह बहुत ही कुपित हो गया। (और बोला-) अरे! इस मूर्ख का प्राण शीघ्र ही क्यों नहीं हर लेते? सुनते ही राक्षस उन्हें मारने दौड़े उसी समय मंत्रियों के साथ विभीषणजी वहाँ आ पहुँचे॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

नाइ सीस करि बिनय बहूता। नीति बिरोध न मारिअ दूता॥

आन दंड कछु करिअ गोसाँई। सबहीं कहा मंत्र भल भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने सिर नवाकर और बहुत विनय करके रावण से कहा कि दूत को मारना नहीं चाहिए, यह नीति के विरुद्ध है। हे गोसाईं। कोई दूसरा दंड दिया जाए। सबने कहा- भाई! यह सलाह उत्तम है॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनत बिहसि बोला दसकंधर। अंग भंग करि पठइअ बंदर॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*यह सुनते ही रावण हँसकर बोला- अच्छा तो, बंदर को अंग-भंग करके भेज (लौटा) दिया जाए॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :




कपि कें ममता पूँछ पर सबहि कहउँ समुझाइ।

तेल बोरि पट बाँधि पुनि पावक देहु लगाइ॥24॥


*भावार्थ:-*मैं सबको समझाकर कहता हूँ कि बंदर की ममता पूँछ पर होती है। अतः तेल में कपड़ा डुबोकर उसे इसकी पूँछ में बाँधकर फिर आग लगा दो॥24॥

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

श्री राम चन्द्र की जय

----------


## Raman46

> श्री राम चन्द्र की जय



आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> कपि कें ममता पूँछ पर सबहि कहउँ समुझाइ।
> 
> तेल बोरि पट बाँधि पुनि पावक देहु लगाइ॥24॥
> 
> ...


चौपाई :

 पूँछहीन बानर तहँ जाइहि। तब सठ निज नाथहि लइ आइहि॥

जिन्ह कै कीन्हिसि बहुत बड़ाई। देखउ मैं तिन्ह कै प्रभुताई॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*जब बिना पूँछ का यह बंदर वहाँ (अपने स्वामी के पास) जाएगा, तब यह मूर्ख अपने मालिक को साथ ले आएगा। जिनकी इसने बहुत बड़ाई की है, मैं जरा उनकी प्रभुता (सामर्थ्य) तो देखूँ!1॥

----------


## Raman46

बचन सुनत कपि मन मुसुकाना। भइ सहाय सारद मैं जाना॥

जातुधान सुनि रावन बचना। लागे रचैं मूढ़ सोइ रचना॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यह वचन सुनते ही हनुमान्*जी मन में मुस्कुराए (और मन ही मन बोले कि) मैं जान गया, सरस्वतीजी (इसे ऐसी बुद्धि देने में) सहायक हुई हैं। रावण के वचन सुनकर मूर्ख राक्षस वही (पूँछ में आग लगाने की) तैयारी करने लगे॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

रहा न नगर बसन घृत तेला। बाढ़ी पूँछ कीन्ह कपि खेला॥

कौतुक कहँ आए पुरबासी। मारहिं चरन करहिं बहु हाँसी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(पूँछ के लपेटने में इतना कपड़ा और घी-तेल लगा कि) नगर में कपड़ा, घी और तेल नहीं रह गया। हनुमान्*जी ने ऐसा खेल किया कि पूँछ बढ़ गई (लंबी हो गई) नगरवासी लोग तमाशा देखने आए। वे हनुमान्*जी को पैर से ठोकर मारते हैं और उनकी हँसी करते हैं॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

बाजहिं ढोल देहिं सब तारी। नगर फेरि पुनि पूँछ प्रजारी॥

पावक जरत देखि हनुमंता। भयउ परम लघुरूप तुरंता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ढोल बजते हैं, सब लोग तालियाँ पीटते हैं। हनुमान्*जी को नगर में फिराकर, फिर पूँछ में आग लगा दी। अग्नि को जलते हुए देखकर हनुमान्*जी तुरंत ही बहुत छोटे रूप में हो गए॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

निबुकि चढ़ेउ कप कनक अटारीं। भईं सभीत निसाचर नारीं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बंधन से निकलकर वे सोने की अटारियों पर जा चढ़े। उनको देखकर राक्षसों की स्त्रियाँ भयभीत हो गईं॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


हरि प्रेरित तेहि अवसर चले मरुत उनचास।

अट्टहास करि गर्जा कपि बढ़ि लाग अकास॥25॥


*भावार्थ:-*उस समय भगवान् की प्रेरणा से उनचासों पवन चलने लगे। हनुमान्जी अट्टहास करके गर्जे और बढ़कर आकाश से जा लगे॥25॥

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

> बाजहिं ढोल देहिं सब तारी। नगर फेरि पुनि पूँछ प्रजारी॥
> 
> पावक जरत देखि हनुमंता। भयउ परम लघुरूप तुरंता॥4॥
> *
> भावार्थ:-*ढोल बजते हैं, सब लोग तालियाँ पीटते हैं। हनुमान्*जी को नगर में फिराकर, फिर पूँछ में आग लगा दी। अग्नि को जलते हुए देखकर हनुमान्*जी तुरंत ही बहुत छोटे रूप में हो गए॥4॥


अब बारी है लंकेश तथा लंकेश प्रजा के रोने की।
धु धु करके जल जाएगी अग्नि में लंका सोने की।।
.
.
जय श्री राम रमन जी

----------


## Raman46

> अब बारी है लंकेश तथा लंकेश प्रजा के रोने की।
> धु धु करके जल जाएगी अग्नि में लंका सोने की।।
> .
> .
> जय श्री राम रमन जी



आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> हरि प्रेरित तेहि अवसर चले मरुत उनचास।
> 
> अट्टहास करि गर्जा कपि बढ़ि लाग अकास॥25॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*उस समय भगवान् की प्रेरणा से उनचासों पवन चलने लगे। हनुमान्जी अट्टहास करके गर्जे और बढ़कर आकाश से जा लगे॥25॥


जय श्री राम।
जब तक रमन जी आए मैं ही सूत्र आगे बढाता हूँ।

----------


## Badtameez

चौ0-देह बिसाल परम हरुआई।मंदिर तें मंदिर चढ़ धाई।।
जरइ नगर भा लोग बिहाला।झपट लपट बहु कोटि कराला।।1।।
भावार्थ-देह बड़ी विशाल,परन्तु बहुत ही हल्की (फुर्तीली) है।वे दौङकर एक महल से दूसरे महल पर चढ़ जाते हैं।नगर जल रहा है,लोग बेहाल हो गये हैं। आग की करोङों भयंकर लपटें झपट रही हैं ।।1।।

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम।जय हनुमान।

----------


## Badtameez

तात मातु हा सुनिअ पुकारा।एहिं अवसर को हमहि उबारा।।
हम जो कहा यह कपि नहिं होई।बानर रूप धरें सुर कोई।।2।।
.
भावार्थ-हाय बप्पा ! हाय ! मैया ! इस अवसर पर हमें कौन बचायेगा ? [चारों ओर] यही पुकार सुनायी पङ रही है । हमने तो पहले ही कहा था कि यह वानर नहीं है , वानर का रूप धरे कोई देवता है! ॥2॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम ....................

----------


## Badtameez

साधु अवग्या कर फलु ऐसा । जरइ नगर अनाथ कर जैसा।।
जारा नगरु निमिष एक माहीं । एक बिभीषन कर गृह नाहीं।।3।।
भावार्थ- साधु के अपमान का यह फल है कि नगर अनाथ के नगर की तरह जल रहा है।हनुमान जी ने एक ही क्षण में सारा नगर जला डाला।एक विभीषण का घर नहीं जलाया।।3।।
.
ताकर दूत अनल जेहिं सिरिजा।जरा न सो तेहि कारन गिरिजा।।
उलटि पलट लंका सब जारी।कूदि परा पुनि सिंधु मझारी।।4।।
भावार्थ- [ शिव जी कहते हैं- ] हे पार्वती ! जिन्होंने अग्नि को बनाया,हनुमान जी उन्हीं के दूत हैं।इसी कारण अग्नि से नहीं जलें।हनुमान जी ने उलट-पलटकर ( एक ओर से दूसरी ओर तक ) सारी लंका जला दी।फिर वे समुद्र में कूद पङे।।4।।

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम
क्यों मित्रों मेरी प्रविष्टियों से घृणा है क्या ?यहाँ कोई नहीं आता।

----------


## Badtameez

दो0-
पूँछ बुझाइ खोइ श्रम धरि लघु रूप बहोरि।
जनकसुता कें आगें ठाढ़ भयउ कर जोरि।।26।।
.
पूँछ बुझाकर,थकावट दूर करके और फिर छोटा-सा रूप धारण कर हनुमान जी श्री जानकी जी के सामने हाथ जोङकर जा खङे हुए।।26।।

----------


## deep deep

जय हनुमान जी की ..............

----------


## deep deep

जय जय श्री राम ....................

----------


## Badtameez

> इस सुत्र की बधाई हो आपको


आपका स्वागत है।आने के लिए धन्यवाद++

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम.......................................

----------


## Badtameez

चौ0-मातु मोहि दीजे कछु चीन्हा। जैसें रघुनायक मोहि दीन्हा।।
चूङामनि उतरि तब दयऊ। हरष समेत पवनसुत लयऊ।।1।।
.
.
हनुमान जी ने कहा-हे माता!मुझे कोई चिन्ह (पहचान) दीजिए,जैसे श्रीरघुनाथ जी ने मुझे दिया था।तब सीता जी ने चूङामणि उतारकर दी।हनुमान जी ने उसको हर्षपूर्वक ले लिया।।1।। 
.
.
.
कहेहु तात अस मोर प्रनामा। सब प्रकार प्रभु पूरनकामा।।
दीन दयाल बिरिदु संभारी। हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी ।।2।।
.
.
[जानकी जी ने कहा] -हे तात!मेरा प्रणाम निवेदन करना और इस प्रकार कहना-हे प्रभु ! यद्यपि आप हर प्रकार से पूर्णकाम है ( आपको किसी प्रकार की कामना नहीं है ) , तथापि दीनों पर दया करना आपका विरद है [और मैं दीन हूँ ] अत: उस विरद को याद करके ,हे नाथ ! मेरे भारी संकट को दूर कीजिए।।2।।

----------


## deshpremi

जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर
जय कपीस तिहु लोक उजागर

जय बजरंग बलि 

लगे रहो मित्र और कोई आये न आये मैं तो इस सूत्र पर लगभग रोज ही आता हूं

----------


## Badtameez

> जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर
> जय कपीस तिहु लोक उजागर
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि 
> 
> लगे रहो मित्र और कोई आये न आये मैं तो इस सूत्र पर लगभग रोज ही आता हूं


धन्यवाद मित्र।आप आते है तो कुछ पोस्ट भी किया कीजिए।इससे विश्वास और उत्साह दोनों बढेगा।रेपो+++

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम........................

----------


## Badtameez

तात सक्रसुत कथा सुनाएहु। बान प्रताप प्रभुहि समुझाएहु।।
मास दिवस महुँ नाथु न आवा। तौ पुनि मोहि जिअत नहिं पावा।।3।।
.
भावार्थ- हे तात ! इन्द्रपुत्र जयन्त की कथा (घटना) सुनना और प्रभु को उनके बाण का प्रताप समझाना (स्मरण कराना) । यदि महीने भर में नाथ न आये तो फिर मुझे जीती न पायेंगे।।3।।
.
.
कहु कपि केहि बिधि राखौं प्राना। तुम्हहू तात कहत अब जाना।।
तोहि देखि सीतलि भइ छाती। पुनि मो कहुँ सोइ दिनु सो राती।।4।।
.
हे हनुमान ! कहो , मैं किस प्रकार प्राण रक्खूँ ! हे तात ! तुम भी अब जाने को कह रहे हो । तुमको देखकर छाती ठंडी हुई थी । फिर मुझे वही दिन और वही रात ! ।।4।।

----------


## Badtameez

दोहा - 
जनकसुतहि समुझाइ करि बहु बिधि धीरजु दीन्ह ।
चरन कमल सिरु नाइ कपि गवनु राम 
पहिं कीन्ह।।27।।
.
भावार्थ-हनुमान जी ने जानकी जी को समझाकर बहुत प्रकार से धीरज दिया और उनके चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर श्री राम जी के पास गमन किया ।।27।।
.
.
चौपाई-
चलत महाधुनि गर्जेसि भारी । 
गर्भ स्त्रवहिं सुनि निसिचर नारी ।।
नाघि सिंधु एहि पारहि आवा ।
सबद किलिकिला कपिन्ह सुनावा ।।1।।
.
भावार्थ-चलते समय उन्होनें महाध्वनि से भारी गर्जन किया,जिसे सुनकर राक्षसों की स्त्रियों के गर्भ गिरने लगे । समुद्र लाँघकर वे इस पार आये और उन्होंने वानरों को किलकिला शब्द (हर्षध्वनि) सुनाया।।1।।

----------


## deshpremi

जय श्री राम 
जय श्री हनुमान

----------


## Badtameez

> जय श्री राम 
> जय श्री हनुमान


जय श्री राम देश प्रेमी जी।यहाँ आज भी उपस्थिति अंकित कराने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## deshpremi

जय श्री राम
जय श्री हनुमान

----------


## Raman46

> अब बारी है लंकेश तथा लंकेश प्रजा के रोने की।
> धु धु करके जल जाएगी अग्नि में लंका सोने की।।
> .
> .
> जय श्री राम रमन जी





> चौ0-देह बिसाल परम हरुआई।मंदिर तें मंदिर चढ़ धाई।।
> जरइ नगर भा लोग बिहाला।झपट लपट बहु कोटि कराला।।1।।
> भावार्थ-देह बड़ी विशाल,परन्तु बहुत ही हल्की (फुर्तीली) है।वे दौङकर एक महल से दूसरे महल पर चढ़ जाते हैं।नगर जल रहा है,लोग बेहाल हो गये हैं। आग की करोङों भयंकर लपटें झपट रही हैं ।।1।।





> तात मातु हा सुनिअ पुकारा।एहिं अवसर को हमहि उबारा।।
> हम जो कहा यह कपि नहिं होई।बानर रूप धरें सुर कोई।।2।।
> .
> भावार्थ-हाय बप्पा ! हाय ! मैया ! इस अवसर पर हमें कौन बचायेगा ? [चारों ओर] यही पुकार सुनायी पङ रही है । हमने तो पहले ही कहा था कि यह वानर नहीं है , वानर का रूप धरे कोई देवता है! ॥2॥





> साधु अवग्या कर फलु ऐसा । जरइ नगर अनाथ कर जैसा।।
> जारा नगरु निमिष एक माहीं । एक बिभीषन कर गृह नाहीं।।3।।
> भावार्थ- साधु के अपमान का यह फल है कि नगर अनाथ के नगर की तरह जल रहा है।हनुमान जी ने एक ही क्षण में सारा नगर जला डाला।एक विभीषण का घर नहीं जलाया।।3।।
> .
> ताकर दूत अनल जेहिं सिरिजा।जरा न सो तेहि कारन गिरिजा।।
> उलटि पलट लंका सब जारी।कूदि परा पुनि सिंधु मझारी।।4।।
> भावार्थ- [ शिव जी कहते हैं- ] हे पार्वती ! जिन्होंने अग्नि को बनाया,हनुमान जी उन्हीं के दूत हैं।इसी कारण अग्नि से नहीं जलें।हनुमान जी ने उलट-पलटकर ( एक ओर से दूसरी ओर तक ) सारी लंका जला दी।फिर वे समुद्र में कूद पङे।।4।।





> दो0-
> पूँछ बुझाइ खोइ श्रम धरि लघु रूप बहोरि।
> जनकसुता कें आगें ठाढ़ भयउ कर जोरि।।26।।
> .
> पूँछ बुझाकर,थकावट दूर करके और फिर छोटा-सा रूप धारण कर हनुमान जी श्री जानकी जी के सामने हाथ जोङकर जा खङे हुए।।26।।





> जय हनुमान जी की ..............





> आपका स्वागत है।आने के लिए धन्यवाद++





> चौ0-मातु मोहि दीजे कछु चीन्हा। जैसें रघुनायक मोहि दीन्हा।।
> चूङामनि उतरि तब दयऊ। हरष समेत पवनसुत लयऊ।।1।।
> .
> .
> हनुमान जी ने कहा-हे माता!मुझे कोई चिन्ह (पहचान) दीजिए,जैसे श्रीरघुनाथ जी ने मुझे दिया था।तब सीता जी ने चूङामणि उतारकर दी।हनुमान जी ने उसको हर्षपूर्वक ले लिया।।1।। 
> .
> .
> .
> कहेहु तात अस मोर प्रनामा। सब प्रकार प्रभु पूरनकामा।।
> ...





> जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर
> जय कपीस तिहु लोक उजागर
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि 
> 
> लगे रहो मित्र और कोई आये न आये मैं तो इस सूत्र पर लगभग रोज ही आता हूं





> धन्यवाद मित्र।आप आते है तो कुछ पोस्ट भी किया कीजिए।इससे विश्वास और उत्साह दोनों बढेगा।रेपो+++





> तात सक्रसुत कथा सुनाएहु। बान प्रताप प्रभुहि समुझाएहु।।
> मास दिवस महुँ नाथु न आवा। तौ पुनि मोहि जिअत नहिं पावा।।3।।
> .
> भावार्थ- हे तात ! इन्द्रपुत्र जयन्त की कथा (घटना) सुनना और प्रभु को उनके बाण का प्रताप समझाना (स्मरण कराना) । यदि महीने भर में नाथ न आये तो फिर मुझे जीती न पायेंगे।।3।।
> .
> .
> कहु कपि केहि बिधि राखौं प्राना। तुम्हहू तात कहत अब जाना।।
> तोहि देखि सीतलि भइ छाती। पुनि मो कहुँ सोइ दिनु सो राती।।4।।
> .
> हे हनुमान ! कहो , मैं किस प्रकार प्राण रक्खूँ ! हे तात ! तुम भी अब जाने को कह रहे हो । तुमको देखकर छाती ठंडी हुई थी । फिर मुझे वही दिन और वही रात ! ।।4।।





> दोहा - 
> जनकसुतहि समुझाइ करि बहु बिधि धीरजु दीन्ह ।
> चरन कमल सिरु नाइ कपि गवनु राम 
> पहिं कीन्ह।।27।।
> .
> भावार्थ-हनुमान जी ने जानकी जी को समझाकर बहुत प्रकार से धीरज दिया और उनके चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर श्री राम जी के पास गमन किया ।।27।।
> .
> .
> चौपाई-
> ...





> जय श्री राम 
> जय श्री हनुमान





> जय श्री राम देश प्रेमी जी।यहाँ आज भी उपस्थिति अंकित कराने के लिए धन्यवाद।





> जय श्री राम
> जय श्री हनुमान



आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
हर हर महादेव 


सौरभ भाई तथा देशप्रेमी भाई को सप्रेम नमस्ते / सौरभ भाई आप का आभार /

----------


## Badtameez

> आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो 
> 
> मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय 
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय 
> हर हर महादेव 
> 
> 
> सौरभ भाई तथा देशप्रेमी भाई को सप्रेम नमस्ते / सौरभ भाई आप का आभार /


धन्यवाद जी!मैं भाग्यशाली हूँ जो आपके कार्य को आगे बढाने का अवसर पाया,कुछ त्रुटि हो तो क्षमा कीजिएगा।

----------


## Raman46

> अब बारी है लंकेश तथा लंकेश प्रजा के रोने की।
> धु धु करके जल जाएगी अग्नि में लंका सोने की।।
> .
> .
> जय श्री राम रमन जी





> चौ0-देह बिसाल परम हरुआई।मंदिर तें मंदिर चढ़ धाई।।
> जरइ नगर भा लोग बिहाला।झपट लपट बहु कोटि कराला।।1।।
> भावार्थ-देह बड़ी विशाल,परन्तु बहुत ही हल्की (फुर्तीली) है।वे दौङकर एक महल से दूसरे महल पर चढ़ जाते हैं।नगर जल रहा है,लोग बेहाल हो गये हैं। आग की करोङों भयंकर लपटें झपट रही हैं ।।1।।











> तात मातु हा सुनिअ पुकारा।एहिं अवसर को हमहि उबारा।।
> हम जो कहा यह कपि नहिं होई।बानर रूप धरें सुर कोई।।2।।
> .
> भावार्थ-हाय बप्पा ! हाय ! मैया ! इस अवसर पर हमें कौन बचायेगा ? [चारों ओर] यही पुकार सुनायी पङ रही है । हमने तो पहले ही कहा था कि यह वानर नहीं है , वानर का रूप धरे कोई देवता है! ॥2॥





> साधु अवग्या कर फलु ऐसा । जरइ नगर अनाथ कर जैसा।।
> जारा नगरु निमिष एक माहीं । एक बिभीषन कर गृह नाहीं।।3।।
> भावार्थ- साधु के अपमान का यह फल है कि नगर अनाथ के नगर की तरह जल रहा है।हनुमान जी ने एक ही क्षण में सारा नगर जला डाला।एक विभीषण का घर नहीं जलाया।।3।।
> .
> ताकर दूत अनल जेहिं सिरिजा।जरा न सो तेहि कारन गिरिजा।।
> उलटि पलट लंका सब जारी।कूदि परा पुनि सिंधु मझारी।।4।।
> भावार्थ- [ शिव जी कहते हैं- ] हे पार्वती ! जिन्होंने अग्नि को बनाया,हनुमान जी उन्हीं के दूत हैं।इसी कारण अग्नि से नहीं जलें।हनुमान जी ने उलट-पलटकर ( एक ओर से दूसरी ओर तक ) सारी लंका जला दी।फिर वे समुद्र में कूद पङे।।4।।





> दो0-
> पूँछ बुझाइ खोइ श्रम धरि लघु रूप बहोरि।
> जनकसुता कें आगें ठाढ़ भयउ कर जोरि।।26।।
> .
> पूँछ बुझाकर,थकावट दूर करके और फिर छोटा-सा रूप धारण कर हनुमान जी श्री जानकी जी के सामने हाथ जोङकर जा खङे हुए।।26।।





> जय हनुमान जी की ..............





> आपका स्वागत है।आने के लिए धन्यवाद++





> चौ0-मातु मोहि दीजे कछु चीन्हा। जैसें रघुनायक मोहि दीन्हा।।
> चूङामनि उतरि तब दयऊ। हरष समेत पवनसुत लयऊ।।1।।
> .
> .
> हनुमान जी ने कहा-हे माता!मुझे कोई चिन्ह (पहचान) दीजिए,जैसे श्रीरघुनाथ जी ने मुझे दिया था।तब सीता जी ने चूङामणि उतारकर दी।हनुमान जी ने उसको हर्षपूर्वक ले लिया।।1।। 
> .
> .
> .
> कहेहु तात अस मोर प्रनामा। सब प्रकार प्रभु पूरनकामा।।
> ...





> जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर
> जय कपीस तिहु लोक उजागर
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि 
> 
> लगे रहो मित्र और कोई आये न आये मैं तो इस सूत्र पर लगभग रोज ही आता हूं





> धन्यवाद मित्र।आप आते है तो कुछ पोस्ट भी किया कीजिए।इससे विश्वास और उत्साह दोनों बढेगा।रेपो+++





> तात सक्रसुत कथा सुनाएहु। बान प्रताप प्रभुहि समुझाएहु।।
> मास दिवस महुँ नाथु न आवा। तौ पुनि मोहि जिअत नहिं पावा।।3।।
> .
> भावार्थ- हे तात ! इन्द्रपुत्र जयन्त की कथा (घटना) सुनना और प्रभु को उनके बाण का प्रताप समझाना (स्मरण कराना) । यदि महीने भर में नाथ न आये तो फिर मुझे जीती न पायेंगे।।3।।
> .
> .
> कहु कपि केहि बिधि राखौं प्राना। तुम्हहू तात कहत अब जाना।।
> तोहि देखि सीतलि भइ छाती। पुनि मो कहुँ सोइ दिनु सो राती।।4।।
> .
> हे हनुमान ! कहो , मैं किस प्रकार प्राण रक्खूँ ! हे तात ! तुम भी अब जाने को कह रहे हो । तुमको देखकर छाती ठंडी हुई थी । फिर मुझे वही दिन और वही रात ! ।।4।।





> दोहा - 
> जनकसुतहि समुझाइ करि बहु बिधि धीरजु दीन्ह ।
> चरन कमल सिरु नाइ कपि गवनु राम 
> पहिं कीन्ह।।27।।
> .
> भावार्थ-हनुमान जी ने जानकी जी को समझाकर बहुत प्रकार से धीरज दिया और उनके चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर श्री राम जी के पास गमन किया ।।27।।
> .
> .
> चौपाई-
> ...





> जय श्री राम 
> जय श्री हनुमान





> जय श्री राम देश प्रेमी जी।यहाँ आज भी उपस्थिति अंकित कराने के लिए धन्यवाद।





> जय श्री राम
> जय श्री हनुमान





> धन्यवाद जी!मैं भाग्यशाली हूँ जो आपके कार्य को आगे बढाने का अवसर पाया,कुछ त्रुटि हो तो क्षमा कीजिएगा।



मित्र आप का संचालन कविले तारीफ रहा दोस्त / आप जैसे दोस्त को पाकर अच्छा लगता है

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आप का संचालन कविले तारीफ रहा दोस्त / आप जैसे दोस्त को पाकर अच्छा लगता है


ये तो आप की महानता है जो आप ऐसा कह रहें है।वैसे यदि मैं मोबाइल से नहीं होता तो आपके चित्रों वाले सूत्र में चित्र भी अवश्य डालता।

----------


## deep deep

आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो........................

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम--------------

----------


## Raman46

> ये तो आप की महानता है जो आप ऐसा कह रहें है।वैसे यदि मैं मोबाइल से नहीं होता तो आपके चित्रों वाले सूत्र में चित्र भी अवश्य डालता।





> आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो........................
> 
> मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
> जय हनुमान जी की 
> हर हर महादेव





> जय श्री राम--------------



आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो........................

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> हरि प्रेरित तेहि अवसर चले मरुत उनचास।
> 
> अट्टहास करि गर्जा कपि बढ़ि लाग अकास॥25॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*उस समय भगवान् की प्रेरणा से उनचासों पवन चलने लगे। हनुमान्जी अट्टहास करके गर्जे और बढ़कर आकाश से जा लगे॥25॥


_चौपाई :


 देह बिसाल परम हरुआई। मंदिर तें मंदिर चढ़ धाई॥

जरइ नगर भा लोग बिहाला। झपट लपट बहु कोटि कराला॥1॥

_
_भावार्थ:-देह बड़ी विशाल, परंतु बहुत ही हल्की (फुर्तीली) है। वे दौड़कर एक महल से दूसरे महल पर चढ़ जाते हैं। नगर जल रहा है लोग बेहाल हो गए हैं। आग की करोड़ों भयंकर लपटें झपट रही हैं॥1॥ 
_

----------


## Raman46

_तात मातु हा सुनिअ पुकारा। एहिं अवसर को हमहि उबारा॥

हम जो कहा यह कपि नहिं होई। बानर रूप धरें सुर कोई॥2॥
__
भावार्थ:-हाय बप्पा! हाय मैया! इस अवसर पर हमें कौन बचाएगा? (चारों ओर) यही पुकार सुनाई पड़ रही है। हमने तो पहले ही कहा था कि यह वानर नहीं है, वानर का रूप धरे कोई देवता है!2॥_

----------


## Raman46

_साधु अवग्या कर फलु ऐसा। जरइ नगर अनाथ कर जैसा॥

जारा नगरु निमिष एक माहीं। एक बिभीषन कर गृह नाहीं॥3॥ 

__
भावार्थ:-साधु के अपमान का यह फल है कि नगर, अनाथ के नगर की तरह जल रहा है। हनुमान्*जी ने एक ही क्षण में सारा नगर जला डाला। एक विभीषण का घर नहीं जलाया॥3॥_

----------


## Raman46

_ताकर दूत अनल जेहिं सिरिजा। जरा न सो तेहि कारन गिरिजा॥

उलटि पलटि लंका सब जारी। कूदि परा पुनि सिंधु मझारी॥4॥ 
__
भावार्थ:-(शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे पार्वती! जिन्होंने अग्नि को बनाया, हनुमान्*जी उन्हीं के दूत हैं। इसी कारण वे अग्नि से नहीं जले। हनुमान्*जी ने उलट-पलटकर (एक ओर से दूसरी ओर तक) सारी लंका जला दी। फिर वे समुद्र में कूद पड़े॥_

----------


## Raman46

_दोहा :

 पूँछ बुझाइ खोइ श्रम धरि लघु रूप बहोरि।

जनकसुता कें आगें ठाढ़ भयउ कर जोरि॥26॥

_
_भावार्थ:-पूँछ बुझाकर, थकावट दूर करके और फिर छोटा सा रूप धारण कर हनुमान्*जी श्री जानकीजी के सामने हाथ जोड़कर जा खड़े हुए॥26॥_

----------


## Badtameez

> _ताकर दूत अनल जेहिं सिरिजा। जरा न सो तेहि कारन गिरिजा॥
> 
> उलटि पलटि लंका सब जारी। कूदि परा पुनि सिंधु मझारी॥4॥ 
> __
> भावार्थ:-(शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे पार्वती! जिन्होंने अग्नि को बनाया, हनुमान्*जी उन्हीं के दूत हैं। इसी कारण वे अग्नि से नहीं जले। हनुमान्*जी ने उलट-पलटकर (एक ओर से दूसरी ओर तक) सारी लंका जला दी। फिर वे समुद्र में कूद पड़े॥_


रमन भाई आप ये दोबारा क्यों लिख रहे है मैंने तो ये सब प्रविष्ट किया था।

----------


## Raman46

_आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो........................

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> रमन भाई आप ये दोबारा क्यों लिख रहे है मैंने तो ये सब प्रविष्ट किया था।



मित्र आप का शुक्रिया / मैंने आप की प्रविष्टि का आदर सहित नमन किया है दोस्त / सुन्दरकाण्ड को मैं अपने दिल से हर दोहा और चौपाई को पूरा करने का संकल्प किया था मित्र / आप अपने जगह ठीक है / शुक्रिया दोस्त ...........रमण

----------


## deshpremi

*जय श्री राम 
जय श्री हनुमान*

----------


## Lovely.indian

जय श्री राम, बोलो सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय

----------


## Raman46

> *जय श्री राम 
> जय श्री हनुमान*





> जय श्री राम, बोलो सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय



आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो........................

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> _दोहा :
> 
> पूँछ बुझाइ खोइ श्रम धरि लघु रूप बहोरि।
> 
> जनकसुता कें आगें ठाढ़ भयउ कर जोरि॥26॥
> 
> _
> _भावार्थ:-पूँछ बुझाकर, थकावट दूर करके और फिर छोटा सा रूप धारण कर हनुमान्*जी श्री जानकीजी के सामने हाथ जोड़कर जा खड़े हुए॥26॥_



चौपाई :

 मातु मोहि दीजे कछु चीन्हा। जैसें रघुनायक मोहि दीन्हा॥

चूड़ामनि उतारि तब दयऊ। हरष समेत पवनसुत लयऊ॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*(हनुमान्जी ने कहा-) हे माता! मुझे कोई चिह्न (पहचान) दीजिए, जैसे श्री रघुनाथजी ने मुझे दिया था। तब सीताजी ने चूड़ामणि उतारकर दी। हनुमान्जी ने उसको हर्षपूर्वक ले लिया॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

कहेहु तात अस मोर प्रनामा। सब प्रकार प्रभु पूरनकामा॥

दीन दयाल बिरिदु संभारी। हरहु नाथ सम संकट भारी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(जानकीजी ने कहा-) हे तात! मेरा प्रणाम निवेदन करना और इस प्रकार कहना- हे प्रभु! यद्यपि आप सब प्रकार से पूर्ण काम हैं (आपको किसी प्रकार की कामना नहीं है), तथापि दीनों (दुःखियों) पर दया करना आपका विरद है (और मैं दीन हूँ) अतः उस विरद को याद करके, हे नाथ! मेरे भारी संकट को दूर कीजिए॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

तात सक्रसुत कथा सनाएहु। बान प्रताप प्रभुहि समुझाएहु॥

मास दिवस महुँ नाथु न आवा। तौ पुनि मोहि जिअत नहिं पावा॥3॥ 
*

भावार्थ:-*हे तात! इंद्रपुत्र जयंत की कथा (घटना) सुनाना और प्रभु को
उनके बाण का प्रताप समझाना (स्मरण कराना) यदि महीने भर में नाथ न आए तो फिर मुझे जीती न पाएँगे॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

कहु कपि केहि बिधि राखौं प्राना। तुम्हहू तात कहत अब जाना॥

तोहि देखि सीतलि भइ छाती। पुनि मो कहुँ सोइ दिनु सो राती॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे हनुमान्*! कहो, मैं किस प्रकार प्राण रखूँ! हे तात! तुम भी अब जाने को कह रहे हो। तुमको देखकर छाती ठंडी हुई थी। फिर मुझे वही दिन और वही रात!4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :



 जनकसुतहि समुझाइ करि बहु बिधि धीरजु दीन्ह।

चरन कमल सिरु नाइ कपि गवनु राम पहिं कीन्ह॥27॥


*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्*जी ने जानकीजी को समझाकर बहुत प्रकार से धीरज दिया और उनके चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर श्री रामजी के पास गमन किया॥27॥

----------


## Raman46

> _आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो........................
> 
> मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
> सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
> जय हनुमान जी की 
> हर हर महादेव_



मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

सिया वर राम सहित हनुमान लला की जय!

----------


## Raman46

> सिया वर राम सहित हनुमान लला की जय!


 मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव 
आप सभी का दिन मंगलमय हो बंधू

----------


## deshpremi

*जय श्री राम 
जय वीर हनुमान*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय श्री राम 
> जय वीर हनुमान*


शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> 
> जनकसुतहि समुझाइ करि बहु बिधि धीरजु दीन्ह।
> 
> चरन कमल सिरु नाइ कपि गवनु राम पहिं कीन्ह॥27॥
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्जी ने जानकीजी को समझाकर बहुत प्रकार से धीरज दिया और उनके चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर श्री रामजी के पास गमन किया॥27॥


चौपाई :


 चलत महाधुनि गर्जेसि भारी। गर्भ स्रवहिं सुनि निसिचर नारी॥

नाघि सिंधु एहि पारहि आवा। सबद किलिकिला कपिन्ह सुनावा॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*चलते समय उन्होंने महाध्वनि से भारी गर्जन किया, जिसे सुनकर राक्षसों की स्त्रियों के गर्भ गिरने लगे। समुद्र लाँघकर वे इस पार आए और उन्होंने वानरों को किलकिला शब्द (हर्षध्वनि) सुनाया॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

हरषे सब बिलोकि हनुमाना। नूतन जन्म कपिन्ह तब जाना॥

मुख प्रसन्न तन तेज बिराजा। कीन्हेसि रामचंद्र कर काजा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हनुमान्जी को देखकर सब हर्षित हो गए और तब वानरों ने अपना नया जन्म समझा। हनुमान्जी का मुख प्रसन्न है और शरीर में तेज विराजमान है, (जिससे उन्होंने समझ लिया कि) ये श्री रामचंद्रजी का कार्य कर आए हैं॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

मिले सकल अति भए सुखारी। तलफत मीन पाव जिमि बारी॥

चले हरषि रघुनायक पासा। पूँछत कहत नवल इतिहासा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सब हनुमान्जी से मिले और बहुत ही सुखी हुए, जैसे तड़पती हुई मछली को जल मिल गया हो। सब हर्षित होकर नए-नए इतिहास (वृत्तांत) पूछते- कहते हुए श्री रघुनाथजी के पास चले॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

तब मधुबन भीतर सब आए। अंगद संमत मधु फल खाए॥

रखवारे जब बरजन लागे। मुष्टि प्रहार हनत सब भागे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब सब लोग मधुवन के भीतर आए और अंगद की सम्मति से सबने मधुर फल (या मधु और फल) खाए। जब रखवाले बरजने लगे, तब घूँसों की मार मारते ही सब रखवाले भाग छूटे॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 जाइ पुकारे ते सब बन उजार जुबराज।

सुनि सुग्रीव हरष कपि करि आए प्रभु काज॥28॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*उन सबने जाकर पुकारा कि युवराज अंगद वन उजाड़ रहे हैं। यह सुनकर सुग्रीव हर्षित हुए कि वानर प्रभु का कार्य कर आए हैं॥28॥ 

चौपाई :

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव_ 
_आप सभी दिन मंगलमय हो_

----------


## Badtameez

जय सियाकंत श्री राम, जय हनुमान.....
हर-हर महादेव

----------


## Raman46

> जय सियाकंत श्री राम, जय हनुमान.....
> हर-हर महादेव


शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है आप का

----------


## deshpremi

*जय श्री राम 
जय वीर हनुमान*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय श्री राम 
> जय वीर हनुमान*


शुक्रिया दोस्त 
शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान आप के सारे शंकट हरण करें 
जय बजरंग बलि जी जय

----------


## Raja44

सुन्दर काँड कब पढना चाहिये मतलब किस दिन

----------


## Raman46

> सुन्दर काँड कब पढना चाहिये मतलब किस दिन


शर्धा से जब आप का मन कर जाये / 
शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप का 
जय बजरंग बलि की

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम।जय हनुमान ।

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम।जय हनुमान ।


शुक्रिया दोस्त 
शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान आप के सारे शंकट हरण करें 
जय बजरंग बलि जी जय

----------


## Raman46

शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय 
जय बजरंग बलि की   / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
> जाइ पुकारे ते सब बन उजार जुबराज।
> 
> सुनि सुग्रीव हरष कपि करि आए प्रभु काज॥28॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*उन सबने जाकर पुकारा कि युवराज अंगद वन उजाड़ रहे हैं। यह सुनकर सुग्रीव हर्षित हुए कि वानर प्रभु का कार्य कर आए हैं॥28॥ 
> ...



जौं न होति सीता सुधि पाई। मधुबन के फल सकहिं कि काई॥

एहि बिधि मन बिचार कर राजा। आइ गए कपि सहित समाजा॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*यदि सीताजी की खबर न पाई होती तो क्या वे मधुवन के फल खा सकते थे? इस प्रकार राजा सुग्रीव मन में विचार कर ही रहे थे कि समाज सहित वानर आ गए॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

आइ सबन्हि नावा पद सीसा। मिलेउ सबन्हि अति प्रेम कपीसा॥

पूँछी कुसल कुसल पद देखी। राम कृपाँ भा काजु बिसेषी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(सबने आकर सुग्रीव के चरणों में सिर नवाया। कपिराज सुग्रीव सभी से बड़े प्रेम के साथ मिले। उन्होंने कुशल पूछी, (तब वानरों ने उत्तर दिया-) आपके चरणों के दर्शन से सब कुशल है। श्री रामजी की कृपा से विशेष कार्य हुआ (कार्य में विशेष सफलता हुई है) 2॥

----------


## Raman46

नाथ काजु कीन्हेउ हनुमाना। राखे सकल कपिन्ह के प्राना॥

सुनि सुग्रीव बहुरि तेहि मिलेऊ कपिन्ह सहित रघुपति पहिं चलेऊ॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! हनुमान ने सब कार्य किया और सब वानरों के प्राण बचा लिए। यह सुनकर सुग्रीवजी हनुमान्*जी से फिर मिले और सब वानरों समेत श्री रघुनाथजी के पास चले॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

राम कपिन्ह जब आवत देखा। किएँ काजु मन हरष बिसेषा॥

फटिक सिला बैठे द्वौ भाई। परे सकल कपि चरनन्हि जाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने जब वानरों को कार्य किए हुए आते देखा तब उनके मन में विशेष हर्ष हुआ। दोनों भाई स्फटिक शिला पर बैठे थे। सब वानर जाकर उनके चरणों पर गिर पड़े॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 प्रीति सहित सब भेंटे रघुपति करुना पुंज॥

पूछी कुसल नाथ अब कुसल देखि पद कंज॥29॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*दया की राशि श्री रघुनाथजी सबसे प्रेम सहित गले लगकर मिले और कुशल पूछी। (वानरों ने कहा-) हे नाथ! आपके चरण कमलों के दर्शन पाने से अब कुशल है॥29॥

----------


## Raman46

_मंगल भवन अमंगल हारि , द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर विहारी /
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव /_ जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम जय हनुमान

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम जय हनुमान


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय ....................

----------


## sunitasa

sunder kand me hanumanji jab lanka me gaye to waha valmiki ji ne likha hai ki lanka ke bagiche me safed rang ke hazaro pusp khile hua the. yah sunte hi hanuman ji valmiki ji se bole ki muniver lanka me lal rang ke pusp khile hua the . aapne galat likha hai.bat shri ram ke pAS PAHUCHI . SHRI RAM NE IS BAT KA NYAY KI YA  KI HE HANUMANJI  PUSHP TO SAFED RANG KE HI THE PAR KYOKI AAPKI AANKHE US WAQT GUSSE SE LAL THI IS LIYE AAPKO PUSHP LAL HI DIKH RAHE THE.

----------


## sunitasa

khayau fal prabhu lagi bhookha. kapi swabhav se torehu rooka. sake deh param priya swami. marhi mohi kumarag gami.  iska bhawarhth me kai sant kahte hai ki hanumanji ne rawan ko swami kyo kaha. iska karan hai ki hanumanji ne kaha hai ki he kumarag par chlne wale kumagri swami sabko apna sharir pyara hota hai. dusra ravan raja tha so raja ko uchit sanman dena parmpara bhi thi isi liye hanuman ji ne ravan ko swami kahatha

----------


## sunitasa

jai pukare te sab van ujari yuv raj. sun sugriv harsh kapi kar aaye prabhu kaj.

----------


## sunitasa

shat yojan tehi aanan kinha. ati laghu roop pawansut linha.  iske bare me kai log shanshay karte hai ki kya hanumanji shat yojan tak apna sharir nahi badha sake?par iska answer ye hi hai ki hanumanji ko der ho rahi thi is liye wo sharir badhane ke chakker me nahi pade and muh se jaker wapass aa gaye.

----------


## Raman46

> sunder kand me hanumanji jab lanka me gaye to waha valmiki ji ne likha hai ki lanka ke bagiche me safed rang ke hazaro pusp khile hua the. yah sunte hi hanuman ji valmiki ji se bole ki muniver lanka me lal rang ke pusp khile hua the . aapne galat likha hai.bat shri ram ke pAS PAHUCHI . SHRI RAM NE IS BAT KA NYAY KI YA  KI HE HANUMANJI  PUSHP TO SAFED RANG KE HI THE PAR KYOKI AAPKI AANKHE US WAQT GUSSE SE LAL THI IS LIYE AAPKO PUSHP LAL HI DIKH RAHE THE.





> khayau fal prabhu lagi bhookha. kapi swabhav se torehu rooka. sake deh param priya swami. marhi mohi kumarag gami.  iska bhawarhth me kai sant kahte hai ki hanumanji ne rawan ko swami kyo kaha. iska karan hai ki hanumanji ne kaha hai ki he kumarag par chlne wale kumagri swami sabko apna sharir pyara hota hai. dusra ravan raja tha so raja ko uchit sanman dena parmpara bhi thi isi liye hanuman ji ne ravan ko swami kahatha





> jai pukare te sab van ujari yuv raj. sun sugriv harsh kapi kar aaye prabhu kaj.





> shat yojan tehi aanan kinha. ati laghu roop pawansut linha.  iske bare me kai log shanshay karte hai ki kya hanumanji shat yojan tak apna sharir nahi badha sake?par iska answer ye hi hai ki hanumanji ko der ho rahi thi is liye wo sharir badhane ke chakker me nahi pade and muh se jaker wapass aa gaye.


शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत है /
मित्र आप हिंदी में लिखिए बहुत मजा आएगा/ आप इस लिंक का सहारा लें बहुत मदद मिलेगी हिंदी लिखने में 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007 
पुरेसूत्र को देखने के लिए इस लिंक पे जाएँ / 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927नये सदस्य और हमलोग

----------


## sunitasa

sumiri pawan sut pawan namoo. apne vash kar rakhe ramoo.  iska matlab ye nahi ki hanuman ji ne shri ram par koi vashikaran kiya ho. iska matlab hai ki jis tarah se hanuman ji bhagwan ram ki bhakti me itne tanmay haote the ki nka kaj shri ram ko swayam karna padta. aisi bhakti honi chahiye. bhakti 9 prakar ki hoti hai . ye mai aage bataungi.

----------


## Badtameez

> sumiri pawan sut pawan namoo. apne vash kar rakhe ramoo.  iska matlab ye nahi ki hanuman ji ne shri ram par koi vashikaran kiya ho. iska matlab hai ki jis tarah se hanuman ji bhagwan ram ki bhakti me itne tanmay haote the ki nka kaj shri ram ko swayam karna padta. aisi bhakti honi chahiye. bhakti 9 prakar ki hoti hai . ye mai aage bataungi.


नवधा भक्ति। जो कि शबरी के पास थी।

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम जय जय हनुमान।

----------


## deshpremi

जय श्री राम 
जय वीर हनुमान

----------


## Raman46

> sumiri pawan sut pawan namoo. apne vash kar rakhe ramoo.  iska matlab ye nahi ki hanuman ji ne shri ram par koi vashikaran kiya ho. iska matlab hai ki jis tarah se hanuman ji bhagwan ram ki bhakti me itne tanmay haote the ki nka kaj shri ram ko swayam karna padta. aisi bhakti honi chahiye. bhakti 9 prakar ki hoti hai . ye mai aage bataungi.


शुक्रिया मित्र स्वागत  है  आप   का  
आप  हिंदी  में  लिखिए  बड़ा  मजा  आएगा  दोस्त  / आप  इस  लिंक  का  सहारा  लें  सकते  है / 

http://www.google.com/transliterate

----------


## sultania

महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी , कूमती निवार सुमति के संगी

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम जय जय हनुमान।





> जय श्री राम 
> जय वीर हनुमान


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

> महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी , कूमती निवार सुमति के संगी


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## sunitasa

pratham bhakti santan kar sanga.   bhagwan shri ram ne kaha hai ki santo ke sath rahne matr mai prasnn ho jata hu iska 1 drashant kahti hu.. 1 chor chori karne gaya . usne jeevan me kabhi ram ka nam bhi nahi liya. na hi pooja archna karta. 1 din wo chori karne gaya waha par bhagwat ki katha chal rahi thi. chor na chahte hua bhi waha ruk gaya kyoki waha log ajag rahge the. chor ke kano me katha ke kuchh ansh pade. turant hi chor ki mratyu ho gayi. 1 tarf yamdoot chor ki aatma lene aaye wahi dusri taraf bhagwan ke doot chor ki aatna lene aaye dono me kahasuni hui. mamla yamraj ke pas pahucha. yamraj shri vishnu bhagwan ke pas jaker fariyad karne lage. he bhagwan is tarh to yamlok suna ho jayega. ye chor jisne sari umr chorei aapka nam nahi liya use aapke doot la rahe hai. bhagwan bole he yamraj is chor ne marte samay meri katha suni hai is liye ye vakunth ka hakdar hai. aise dayalu hai mere ram

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम जय हनुमान ।

----------


## sunitasa

जेहि पुर दहेऊ हतेहू सूत तोरा ! सकल कपिन्ह में तेहि बल थोरा!! इसका अर्थ  गीता प्रेस वालो ने थोडा सही नहीं लिखा हे! वास्तव में तुलसी दस जी कहते हे की जिसने आपके नगर को जलाया हे और आपके बेटे को मारा हे उसके जितना बल सब में हे यानि यहाँ हनुमान जी के बल को थोरा कहा गया हे ! थोरा का मतलब समान भी होता  हे! सोचो तुलसीदास जी हनुमानजी की निन्दा कर सकते थे क्या ? नहीं तुलसी दास जी के लिए श्री राम से पहले हनुमा जी थे!

----------


## Raman46

> जेहि पुर दहेऊ हतेहू सूत तोरा ! सकल कपिन्ह में तेहि बल थोरा!! इसका अर्थ  गीता प्रेस वालो ने थोडा सही नहीं लिखा हे! वास्तव में तुलसी दस जी कहते हे की जिसने आपके नगर को जलाया हे और आपके बेटे को मारा हे उसके जितना बल सब में हे यानि यहाँ हनुमान जी के बल को थोरा कहा गया हे ! थोरा का मतलब समान भी होता  हे! सोचो तुलसीदास जी हनुमानजी की निन्दा कर सकते थे क्या ? नहीं तुलसी दास जी के लिए श्री राम से पहले हनुमा जी थे!


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Badtameez

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय


जय श्री राम! भगवान सबकी रक्षा करें।

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम! भगवान सबकी रक्षा करें।


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Badtameez

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय


जय.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raman46

> जय.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

प्रेम  से  बोलो शंकट  मोचन हनुमान की जय

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय जय राम ,जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम, 
जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर, जय कपिश तिहु लोक उजागर, राम दूत अतुलित बल धामाँ, अंजनिपुत्र पवन सूत नामा ll 

आदरणीय मित्र श्री रमण जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l कृपया सूत्र को आगे गति प्रदान करे l

----------


## Raman46

> जय जय राम ,जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम, 
> जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर, जय कपिश तिहु लोक उजागर, राम दूत अतुलित बल धामाँ, अंजनिपुत्र पवन सूत नामा ll 
> 
> आदरणीय मित्र श्री रमण जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l कृपया सूत्र को आगे गति प्रदान करे l


*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय/ हर हर महादेव /सियापति राम चन्द्र जी जय*

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
>  प्रीति सहित सब भेंटे रघुपति करुना पुंज॥
> 
> पूछी कुसल नाथ अब कुसल देखि पद कंज॥29॥ 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*दया की राशि श्री रघुनाथजी सबसे प्रेम सहित गले लगकर मिले और कुशल पूछी। (वानरों ने कहा-) हे नाथ! आपके चरण कमलों के दर्शन पाने से अब कुशल है॥29॥


चौपाई :

 जामवंत कह सुनु रघुराया। जा पर नाथ करहु तुम्ह दाया॥

ताहि सदा सुभ कुसल निरंतर। सुर नर मुनि प्रसन्न ता ऊपर॥1॥  



*भावार्थ:-*जाम्बवान्* ने  कहा- हे रघुनाथजी! सुनिए। हे नाथ! जिस पर आप दया करते हैं, उसे सदा कल्याण  और निरंतर कुशल है। देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि सभी उस पर प्रसन्न रहते हैं॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

सोइ बिजई बिनई गुन सागर। तासु सुजसु त्रैलोक उजागर॥

प्रभु कीं कृपा भयउ सबु काजू। जन्म हमार सुफल भा आजू॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*वही विजयी है,  वही विनयी है और वही गुणों का समुद्र बन जाता है। उसी का सुंदर यश तीनों  लोकों में प्रकाशित होता है। प्रभु की कृपा से सब कार्य हुआ। आज हमारा जन्म  सफल हो गया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

नाथ पवनसुत कीन्हि जो करनी। सहसहुँ मुख न जाइ सो बरनी॥

पवनतनय के चरित सुहाए। जामवंत रघुपतिहि सुनाए॥3॥


*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ!  पवनपुत्र हनुमान् ने जो करनी की, उसका हजार मुखों से भी वर्णन नहीं किया  जा सकता। तब जाम्बवान् ने हनुमान्जी के सुंदर चरित्र (कार्य) श्री  रघुनाथजी को सुनाए॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनत कृपानिधि मन अति भाए। पुनि हनुमान हरषि हियँ लाए॥

कहहु तात केहि भाँति जानकी। रहति करति रच्छा स्वप्रान की॥4॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*(वे चरित्र)  सुनने पर कृपानिधि श्री रामचंदजी के मन को बहुत ही अच्छे लगे। उन्होंने  हर्षित होकर हनुमान्*जी को फिर हृदय से लगा लिया और कहा- हे तात! कहो, सीता  किस प्रकार रहती और अपने प्राणों की रक्षा करती हैं?॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 नाम पाहरू दिवस निसि ध्यान तुम्हार कपाट।

लोचन निज पद जंत्रित जाहिं प्रान केहिं बाट॥30॥



*भावार्थ:-*(हनुमान् जी ने  कहा-) आपका नाम रात-दिन पहरा देने वाला है, आपका ध्यान ही किंवाड़ है।  नेत्रों को अपने चरणों में लगाए रहती हैं, यही ताला लगा है, फिर प्राण जाएँ  तो किस मार्ग से?॥30॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## snsharma123

गयऊ दसानन मंदिर माहि ! अति विचित्र कछु बरने नहीं जाई!! हनुमान जी ने मदिर मंदिर प्रति कर सोधा ! देखे  जह तह अगणित योधा !!   हनुमानजी ने सीता माता की सब जगह तलाश की अंत में रावन के महल में गए ! परन्तु फिर हनुमानजी ने सोचा की यदि सीता माता रावन के महलो में रहने वाली होती तो भगवान राम उनकी सुधि लेने के लिए नहीं भेजते ! कहने का तात्पर्य ये है की हनुमानजी को खुद प़र गुस्सा आया की हे हनुमान तू सीता माता को इतनी गिरी हुई कैसे समझा  जो रावन के महलो में उनकी तलाश करने आया! और ये सोचकर ही हनुमान जी वापस चलदिये ! शयन किये देखा कापी तेहि! मंदिर माह में न दिख वैदेही!! यह बाबा तुलसिदा ने भी हनुमान जी  की मानसिकता को परख कर ही उन्हें केवल कपि कहा है !

----------


## Shri Vijay

जामवंत के बचन सुहाए जय जय राम , जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम ll

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
>  नाम पाहरू दिवस निसि ध्यान तुम्हार कपाट।
> 
> लोचन निज पद जंत्रित जाहिं प्रान केहिं बाट॥30॥
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*(हनुमान् जी ने  कहा-) आपका नाम रात-दिन पहरा देने वाला है, आपका ध्यान ही किंवाड़ है।  नेत्रों को अपने चरणों में लगाए रहती हैं, यही ताला लगा है, फिर प्राण जाएँ  तो किस मार्ग से?॥30॥


चौपाई :

 चलत मोहि चूड़ामनि दीन्हीं। रघुपति हृदयँ लाइ सोइ लीन्ही॥

नाथ जुगल लोचन भरि बारी। बचन कहे कछु जनककुमारी॥1॥



*भावार्थ:-*चलते समय  उन्होंने मुझे चूड़ामणि (उतारकर) दी। श्री रघुनाथजी ने उसे लेकर हृदय से  लगा लिया। (हनुमान्*जी ने फिर कहा-) हे नाथ! दोनों नेत्रों में जल भरकर  जानकीजी ने मुझसे कुछ वचन कहे-॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

अनुज समेत गहेहु प्रभु चरना। दीन बंधु प्रनतारति हरना॥

मन क्रम बचन चरन अनुरागी। केहिं अपराध नाथ हौं त्यागी॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*छोटे भाई समेत  प्रभु के चरण पकड़ना (और कहना कि) आप दीनबंधु हैं, शरणागत के दुःखों को  हरने वाले हैं और मैं मन, वचन और कर्म से आपके चरणों की अनुरागिणी हूँ। फिर  स्वामी (आप) ने मुझे किस अपराध से त्याग दिया?॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

अवगुन एक मोर मैं माना। बिछुरत प्रान न कीन्ह पयाना॥

नाथ सो नयनन्हि को अपराधा। निसरत प्रान करहिं हठि बाधा॥3॥


*भावार्थ:-*(हाँ) एक दोष  मैं अपना (अवश्य) मानती हूँ कि आपका वियोग होते ही मेरे प्राण नहीं चले गए,  किंतु हे नाथ! यह तो नेत्रों का अपराध है जो प्राणों के निकलने में  हठपूर्वक बाधा देते हैं॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

बिरह अगिनि तनु तूल समीरा। स्वास जरइ छन माहिं सरीरा॥

नयन स्रवहिं जलु निज हित लागी। जरैं न पाव देह बिरहागी॥4॥


*भावार्थ:-*विरह अग्नि है,  शरीर रूई है और श्वास पवन है, इस प्रकार (अग्नि और पवन का संयोग होने से)  यह शरीर क्षणमात्र में जल सकता है, परंतु नेत्र अपने हित के लिए प्रभु का  स्वरूप देखकर (सुखी होने के लिए) जल (आँसू) बरसाते हैं, जिससे विरह की आग  से भी देह जलने नहीं पाती॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

सीता कै अति बिपति बिसाला। बिनहिं कहें भलि दीनदयाला॥5॥


*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की विपत्ति बहुत बड़ी है। हे दीनदयालु! वह बिना कही ही अच्छी है (कहने से आपको बड़ा क्लेश होगा)॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :


 निमिष निमिष करुनानिधि जाहिं कलप सम बीति।

बेगि चलिअ प्रभु आनिअ भुज बल खल दल जीति॥31॥



*भावार्थ:-*हे करुणानिधान!  उनका एक-एक पल कल्प के समान बीतता है। अतः हे प्रभु! तुरंत चलिए और अपनी  भुजाओं के बल से दुष्टों के दल को जीतकर सीताजी को ले आइए॥31॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*प्रेम  से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / जय बजन्रंग बलि की*

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
> 
>  निमिष निमिष करुनानिधि जाहिं कलप सम बीति।
> 
> बेगि चलिअ प्रभु आनिअ भुज बल खल दल जीति॥31॥
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*हे करुणानिधान!  उनका एक-एक पल कल्प के समान बीतता है। अतः हे प्रभु! तुरंत चलिए और अपनी  भुजाओं के बल से दुष्टों के दल को जीतकर सीताजी को ले आइए॥31॥


चौपाई :
 सुनि सीता दुख प्रभु सुख अयना। भरि आए जल राजिव नयना॥

बचन कायँ मन मम गति जाही। सपनेहुँ बूझिअ बिपति कि ताही॥1॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी का दुःख  सुनकर सुख के धाम प्रभु के कमल नेत्रों में जल भर आया (और वे बोले-) मन,  वचन और शरीर से जिसे मेरी ही गति (मेरा ही आश्रय) है, उसे क्या स्वप्न में  भी विपत्ति हो सकती है?॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

कह हनुमंत बिपति प्रभु सोई। जब तव सुमिरन भजन न होई॥

केतिक बात प्रभु जातुधान की। रिपुहि जीति आनिबी जानकी॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*हनुमान् जी ने  कहा- हे प्रभु! विपत्ति तो वही (तभी) है जब आपका भजन-स्मरण न हो। हे प्रभो!  राक्षसों की बात ही कितनी है? आप शत्रु को जीतकर जानकीजी को ले आवेंगे॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनु कपि तोहि समान उपकारी। नहिं कोउ सुर नर मुनि तनुधारी॥

प्रति उपकार करौं का तोरा। सनमुख होइ न सकत मन मोरा॥3॥


*भावार्थ:-*(भगवान् कहने  लगे-) हे हनुमान्! सुन, तेरे समान मेरा उपकारी देवता, मनुष्य अथवा मुनि  कोई भी शरीरधारी नहीं है। मैं तेरा प्रत्युपकार (बदले में उपकार) तो क्या  करूँ, मेरा मन भी तेरे सामने नहीं हो सकता॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनु सुत तोहि उरिन मैं नाहीं। देखेउँ करि बिचार मन माहीं॥

पुनि पुनि कपिहि चितव सुरत्राता। लोचन नीर पुलक अति गाता॥4॥


*भावार्थ:-*हे पुत्र! सुन,  मैंने मन में (खूब) विचार करके देख लिया कि मैं तुझसे उऋण नहीं हो सकता।  देवताओं के रक्षक प्रभु बार-बार हनुमान् जी को देख रहे हैं। नेत्रों में  प्रेमाश्रुओं का जल भरा है और शरीर अत्यंत पुलकित है॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 सुनि प्रभु बचन बिलोकि मुख गात हरषि हनुमंत।

चरन परेउ प्रेमाकुल त्राहि त्राहि भगवंत॥32॥



*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के वचन  सुनकर और उनके (प्रसन्न) मुख तथा (पुलकित) अंगों को देखकर हनुमान् जी  हर्षित हो गए और प्रेम में विकल होकर 'हे भगवन्  ! मेरी रक्षा करो, रक्षा  करो' कहते हुए श्री रामजी के चरणों में गिर पड़े॥32॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
>  सुनि प्रभु बचन बिलोकि मुख गात हरषि हनुमंत।
> 
> चरन परेउ प्रेमाकुल त्राहि त्राहि भगवंत॥32॥
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के वचन  सुनकर और उनके (प्रसन्न) मुख तथा (पुलकित) अंगों को देखकर हनुमान् जी  हर्षित हो गए और प्रेम में विकल होकर 'हे भगवन्  ! मेरी रक्षा करो, रक्षा  करो' कहते हुए श्री रामजी के चरणों में गिर पड़े॥32॥


चौपाई :


बार बार प्रभु चहइ उठावा। प्रेम मगन तेहि उठब न भावा॥

प्रभु कर पंकज कपि कें सीसा। सुमिरि सो दसा मगन गौरीसा॥1॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु उनको  बार-बार उठाना चाहते हैं, परंतु प्रेम में डूबे हुए हनुमान् जी को चरणों से  उठना सुहाता नहीं। प्रभु का करकमल हनुमान् जी के सिर पर है। उस स्थिति का  स्मरण करके शिवजी प्रेममग्न हो गए॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

सावधान मन करि पुनि संकर। लागे कहन कथा अति सुंदर॥

कपि उठाई प्रभु हृदयँ लगावा। कर गहि परम निकट बैठावा॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*फिर मन को  सावधान करके शंकरजी अत्यंत सुंदर कथा कहने लगे- हनुमान् जी को उठाकर प्रभु  ने हृदय से लगाया और हाथ पकड़कर अत्यंत निकट बैठा लिया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

कहु कपि रावन पालित लंका। केहि बिधि दहेउ दुर्ग अति बंका॥

प्रभु प्रसन्न जाना हनुमाना। बोला बचन बिगत अभिमाना॥3॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*हे हनुमान्!  बताओ तो, रावण के द्वारा सुरक्षित लंका और उसके बड़े बाँके किले को तुमने  किस तरह जलाया? हनुमान् जी ने प्रभु को प्रसन्न जाना और वे अभिमानरहित वचन  बोले- ॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

साखामग कै बड़ि मनुसाई। साखा तें साखा पर जाई॥

नाघि सिंधु हाटकपुर जारा। निसिचर गन बधि बिपिन उजारा॥4॥


*भावार्थ:-*बंदर का बस,  यही बड़ा पुरुषार्थ है कि वह एक डाल से दूसरी डाल पर चला जाता है। मैंने जो  समुद्र लाँघकर सोने का नगर जलाया और राक्षसगण को मारकर अशोक वन को उजाड़  डाला,॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

सो सब तव प्रताप रघुराई। नाथ न कछू मोरि प्रभुताई॥5॥


*भावार्थ:-*यह सब तो हे श्री रघुनाथजी! आप ही का प्रताप है। हे नाथ! इसमें मेरी प्रभुता (बड़ाई) कुछ भी नहीं है॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 ता कहुँ प्रभु कछु अगम नहिं जा पर तुम्ह अनुकूल।

तव प्रभावँ बड़वानलहि जारि सकइ खलु तूल॥33॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभु! जिस  पर आप प्रसन्न हों, उसके लिए कुछ भी कठिन नहीं है। आपके प्रभाव से रूई (जो  स्वयं बहुत जल्दी जल जाने वाली वस्तु है) बड़वानल को निश्चय ही जला सकती है  (अर्थात्* असंभव भी संभव हो सकता है)॥33॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम!!!!!!!!!!!!


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
>  ता कहुँ प्रभु कछु अगम नहिं जा पर तुम्ह अनुकूल।
> 
> तव प्रभावँ बड़वानलहि जारि सकइ खलु तूल॥33॥ 
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभु! जिस  पर आप प्रसन्न हों, उसके लिए कुछ भी कठिन नहीं है। आपके प्रभाव से रूई (जो  स्वयं बहुत जल्दी जल जाने वाली वस्तु है) बड़वानल को निश्चय ही जला सकती है  (अर्थात्* असंभव भी संभव हो सकता है)॥33॥


चौपाई :

 नाथ भगति अति सुखदायनी। देहु कृपा करि अनपायनी॥

सुनि प्रभु परम सरल कपि बानी। एवमस्तु तब कहेउ भवानी॥1॥


*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! मुझे  अत्यंत सुख देने वाली अपनी निश्चल भक्ति कृपा करके दीजिए। हनुमान्  जी की  अत्यंत सरल वाणी सुनकर, हे भवानी! तब प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी ने 'एवमस्तु'  (ऐसा ही हो) कहा॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

उमा राम सुभाउ जेहिं जाना। ताहि भजनु तजि भाव न आना॥

यह संबाद जासु उर आवा। रघुपति चरन भगति सोइ पावा॥2॥


*भावार्थ:-*हे उमा! जिसने  श्री रामजी का स्वभाव जान लिया, उसे भजन छोड़कर दूसरी बात ही नहीं सुहाती।  यह स्वामी-सेवक का संवाद जिसके हृदय में आ गया, वही श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणों  की भक्ति पा गया॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

सुनि प्रभु बचन कहहिं कपि बृंदा। जय जय जय कृपाल सुखकंदा॥

तब रघुपति कपिपतिहि बोलावा। कहा चलैं कर करहु बनावा॥3॥


*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के वचन  सुनकर वानरगण कहने लगे- कृपालु आनंदकंद श्री रामजी की जय हो जय हो, जय हो!  तब श्री रघुनाथजी ने कपिराज सुग्रीव को बुलाया और कहा- चलने की तैयारी  करो॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

अब बिलंबु केह कारन कीजे। तुरंत कपिन्ह कहँ आयसु दीजे॥

कौतुक देखि सुमन बहु बरषी। नभ तें भवन चले सुर हरषी॥4॥


*भावार्थ:-*अब विलंब किस  कारण किया जाए। वानरों को तुरंत आज्ञा दो। (भगवान् की) यह लीला (रावणवध की  तैयारी) देखकर, बहुत से फूल बरसाकर और हर्षित होकर देवता आकाश से  अपने-अपने लोक को चले॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

श्री रामजी का वानरों की सेना के साथ चलकर समुद्र तट पर पहुँचना 


दोहा :

 कपिपति बेगि बोलाए आए जूथप जूथ।

नाना बरन अतुल बल बानर भालु बरूथ॥34॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*वानरराज  सुग्रीव ने शीघ्र ही वानरों को बुलाया, सेनापतियों के समूह आ गए।  वानर-भालुओं के झुंड अनेक रंगों के हैं और उनमें अतुलनीय बल है॥34॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## madhum

जय श्री राम , जय जय राम , भगवान् का प्रशाद दे //

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम , जय जय राम , भगवान् का प्रशाद दे //


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
भगवान् सब को अपना प्यार बाँटते ही रहते है/ आप को भी मिलेगा

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## sushilnkt

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
भगवान् सब को अपना प्यार बाँटते ही रहते है/

----------


## Raman46

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
> भगवान् सब को अपना प्यार बाँटते ही रहते है/


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्रीराम जी! सबके उपर कृपा दृष्टि रखना।

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्रीराम जी! सबके उपर कृपा दृष्टि रखना।


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> श्री रामजी का वानरों की सेना के साथ चलकर समुद्र तट पर पहुँचना 
> 
> 
> दोहा :
> 
>  कपिपति बेगि बोलाए आए जूथप जूथ।
> 
> नाना बरन अतुल बल बानर भालु बरूथ॥34॥ 
> 
> ...


चौपाई :

 प्रभु पद पंकज नावहिं सीसा। गर्जहिं भालु महाबल कीसा॥

देखी राम सकल कपि सेना। चितइ कृपा करि राजिव नैना॥1॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*वे प्रभु के  चरण कमलों में सिर नवाते हैं। महान्* बलवान्* रीछ और वानर गरज रहे हैं।  श्री रामजी ने वानरों की सारी सेना देखी। तब कमल नेत्रों से कृपापूर्वक  उनकी ओर दृष्टि डाली॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

राम कृपा बल पाइ कपिंदा। भए पच्छजुत मनहुँ गिरिंदा॥

हरषि राम तब कीन्ह पयाना। सगुन भए सुंदर सुभ नाना॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*राम कृपा का बल  पाकर श्रेष्ठ वानर मानो पंखवाले बड़े पर्वत हो गए। तब श्री रामजी ने  हर्षित होकर प्रस्थान (कूच) किया। अनेक सुंदर और शुभ शकुन हुए॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

जासु सकल मंगलमय कीती। तासु पयान सगुन यह नीती॥

प्रभु पयान जाना बैदेहीं। फरकि बाम अँग जनु कहि देहीं॥3॥


*भावार्थ:-*जिनकी कीर्ति  सब मंगलों से पूर्ण है, उनके प्रस्थान के समय शकुन होना, यह नीति है (लीला  की मर्यादा है)। प्रभु का प्रस्थान जानकीजी ने भी जान लिया। उनके बाएँ अंग  फड़क-फड़ककर मानो कहे देते थे (कि श्री रामजी आ रहे हैं)॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

जोइ जोइ सगुन जानकिहि होई। असगुन भयउ रावनहिं सोई॥

चला कटकु को बरनैं पारा। गर्जहिं बानर भालु अपारा॥4॥  


*भावार्थ:-*जानकीजी को  जो-जो शकुन होते थे, वही-वही रावण के लिए अपशकुन हुए। सेना चली, उसका वर्णन  कौन कर सकता है? असंख्य वानर और भालू गर्जना कर रहे हैं॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

नख आयुध गिरि पादपधारी। चले गगन महि इच्छाचारी॥

केहरिनाद भालु कपि करहीं। डगमगाहिं दिग्गज चिक्करहीं॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*नख ही जिनके  शस्त्र हैं, वे इच्छानुसार (सर्वत्र बेरोक-टोक) चलने वाले रीछ-वानर पर्वतों  और वृक्षों को धारण किए कोई आकाश मार्ग से और कोई पृथ्वी पर चले जा रहे  हैं। वे सिंह के समान गर्जना कर रहे हैं। (उनके चलने और गर्जने से) दिशाओं  के हाथी विचलित होकर चिंग्घाड़ रहे हैं॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

छंद :

चिक्करहिं दिग्गज डोल महि गिरि लोल सागर खरभरे।

मन हरष सभ गंधर्ब सुर मुनि नाग किंनर दुख टरे॥ 	

कटकटहिं मर्कट बिकट भट बहु कोटि कोटिन्ह धावहीं।

जय राम प्रबल प्रताप कोसलनाथ गुन गन गावहीं॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*दिशाओं के हाथी  चिंग्घाड़ने लगे, पृथ्वी डोलने लगी, पर्वत चंचल हो गए (काँपने लगे) और  समुद्र खलबला उठे। गंधर्व, देवता, मुनि, नाग, किन्नर सब के सब मन में  हर्षित हुए' कि (अब) हमारे दुःख टल गए। अनेकों करोड़ भयानक वानर योद्धा  कटकटा रहे हैं और करोड़ों ही दौड़ रहे हैं। 'प्रबल प्रताप कोसलनाथ श्री  रामचंद्रजी की जय हो' ऐसा पुकारते हुए वे उनके गुणसमूहों को गा रहे हैं॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

सहि सक न भार उदार अहिपति बार बारहिं मोहई।

गह दसन पुनि पुनि कमठ पृष्ठ कठोर सो किमि सोहई॥ 	

रघुबीर रुचिर प्रयान प्रस्थिति जानि परम सुहावनी।

जनु कमठ खर्पर सर्पराज सो लिखत अबिचल पावनी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*उदार (परम  श्रेष्ठ एवं महान्) सर्पराज शेषजी भी सेना का बोझ नहीं सह सकते, वे  बार-बार मोहित हो जाते (घबड़ा जाते) हैं और पुनः-पुनः कच्छप की कठोर पीठ को  दाँतों से पकड़ते हैं। ऐसा करते (अर्थात् बार-बार दाँतों को गड़ाकर कच्छप  की पीठ पर लकीर सी खींचते हुए) वे कैसे शोभा दे रहे हैं मानो श्री  रामचंद्रजी की सुंदर प्रस्थान यात्रा को परम सुहावनी जानकर उसकी अचल पवित्र  कथा को सर्पराज शेषजी कच्छप की पीठ पर लिख रहे हों॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 एहि बिधि जाइ कृपानिधि उतरे सागर तीर।

जहँ तहँ लागे खान फल भालु बिपुल कपि बीर॥35॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार कृपानिधान श्री रामजी समुद्र तट पर जा उतरे। अनेकों रीछ-वानर वीर जहाँ-तहाँ फल खाने लगे॥35॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम जी की।

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## shaktiman96

_जय श्री राम
जय बजरंग बली_

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो जगत पिता!

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
>  एहि बिधि जाइ कृपानिधि उतरे सागर तीर।
> 
> जहँ तहँ लागे खान फल भालु बिपुल कपि बीर॥35॥ 
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार कृपानिधान श्री रामजी समुद्र तट पर जा उतरे। अनेकों रीछ-वानर वीर जहाँ-तहाँ फल खाने लगे॥35॥


चौपाई :


उहाँ निसाचर रहहिं ससंका। जब तें जारि गयउ कपि लंका॥

निज निज गृहँ सब करहिं बिचारा। नहिं निसिचर कुल केर उबारा।1॥  



*भावार्थ:-*वहाँ (लंका  में) जब से हनुमान जी लंका को जलाकर गए, तब से राक्षस भयभीत रहने लगे।  अपने-अपने घरों में सब विचार करते हैं कि अब राक्षस कुल की रक्षा (का कोई  उपाय) नहीं है॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

जासु दूत बल बरनि न जाई। तेहि आएँ पुर कवन भलाई॥

दूतिन्ह सन सुनि पुरजन बानी। मंदोदरी अधिक अकुलानी॥2॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*जिसके दूत का  बल वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता, उसके स्वयं नगर में आने पर कौन भलाई है (हम  लोगों की बड़ी बुरी दशा होगी)? दूतियों से नगरवासियों के वचन सुनकर मंदोदरी  बहुत ही व्याकुल हो गई॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

रहसि जोरि कर पति पग लागी। बोली बचन नीति रस पागी॥

कंत करष हरि सन परिहरहू। मोर कहा अति हित हियँ धरहू॥3॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*वह एकांत में  हाथ जोड़कर पति (रावण) के चरणों लगी और नीतिरस में पगी हुई वाणी बोली- हे  प्रियतम! श्री हरि से विरोध छोड़ दीजिए। मेरे कहने को अत्यंत ही हितकर  जानकर हृदय में धारण कीजिए॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

समुझत जासु दूत कइ करनी। स्रवहिं गर्भ रजनीचर घरनी॥

तासु नारि निज सचिव बोलाई। पठवहु कंत जो चहहु भलाई॥4॥


*भावार्थ:-*जिनके दूत की  करनी का विचार करते ही (स्मरण आते ही) राक्षसों की स्त्रियों के गर्भ गिर  जाते हैं, हे प्यारे स्वामी! यदि भला चाहते हैं, तो अपने मंत्री को बुलाकर  उसके साथ उनकी स्त्री को भेज दीजिए॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

तव कुल कमल बिपिन दुखदाई। सीता सीत निसा सम आई॥

सुनहु नाथ सीता बिनु दीन्हें। हित न तुम्हार संभु अज कीन्हें॥5॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*सीता आपके कुल  रूपी कमलों के वन को दुःख देने वाली जाड़े की रात्रि के समान आई है। हे  नाथ। सुनिए, सीता को दिए (लौटाए) बिना शम्भु और ब्रह्मा के किए भी आपका भला  नहीं हो सकता॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

दोहा :

 राम बान अहि गन सरिस निकर निसाचर भेक।

जब लगि ग्रसत न तब लगि जतनु करहु तजि टेक॥36॥ 



*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के  बाण सर्पों के समूह के समान हैं और राक्षसों के समूह मेंढक के समान। जब तक  वे इन्हें ग्रस नहीं लेते (निगल नहीं जाते) तब तक हठ छोड़कर उपाय कर  लीजिए॥36॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो !!!!!!!!!!!!!! पुरूषोत्तम

----------


## Raman46

> जय हो !!!!!!!!!!!!!! पुरूषोत्तम


*पुरूषोत्तम 						श्री राम की जय / जय बजरंग बली*

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम जी की।

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम जी की।


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय

----------


## abcl42

तात सक्र सुत कथा सुनायेऊ / बाण प्रताप प्रभुहि समुझायेऊ 
मास दिवस मह नाथ न आवा / तों पुनि मोहि जियत नहीं पावा  - सुन्दर कांड 

ये इतना मार्मिक प्रसंग है की  बरबस  आपकी आँखों से आंसू  छलक आयेंगे / माँ सीता वीरवर हनुमान जी को प्रभु राम के लिए सन्देश  दे रही है,  वे अपने और राम के साथ बिताये सुन्दर क्षणों को याद कर रही है / चित्रकूट में निवास के समय एक बार श्री राम जी ने मां  सीता का फूलों से खूब श्रृंगार किया था जिसे इन्द्र का पुत्र जयंत देख रहा  था  उसने कौए का  रूप बना कर मां के पैर का स्पर्श किया और चोंच लगने  से मां के पैर के अंगूठे से रक्त निकलने लगा, प्रभु राम जी ने एक तिनके के तीर को तुरंत  जयंत पर चलाया  था / सारी प्रथ्वी पर उसे कोई बचा न सका और फिर मां सीता ने ही उसे प्राण की रछा की और उसकी एक आंख उस तीर से चली गयी थी / आज अपने सन्देश में मां सीता वही याद प्रभु राम को दिला रही है की राम जी क्या उन्हें भूल गए हैं,  उनके बाण में कितना  प्रताप है ये उन्हें याद दिलाना / मां सीता का  करुना भरा संवाद  पढ़ कर कौन नहीं द्रवित हो जायेगा 
सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय पवनसुत हनूमान  की जय/
सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय पवनसुत हनूमान  की जय/

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहुत बढ़िया प्रस्तुति है मित्र सचमुच मानस में सुंदरकांड वाकई अति सुंदर है यदि उसे भाव एवं अर्थ सहित पढ़ा जावे !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *त्रिकुताचल पर्वत जो श्रीलंका में स्थित हैं उसमे तीन पर्वत श्रृंखला आती हैं.
> 
> १. नील २. सुवेल ३. सुदर - इसी सुन्दर पर्वत में अशोक वाटिका अवस्थित हैं जहा सुन्दरकाण्ड की सारी घटनाये हुयी थी. इसलिए इसका नाम सुन्दरकाण्ड पड़ा.
> 
> इससे आगे तुलसीदास कहते हैं:
> 
> “सुंदर सुन्देरो राम सुंदर सुन्दरी कथा
> सुंदर सुन्दरी सीता सुंदर किम न सुंदरम”
> 
> मतलब यह हुआ की, सुन्दरकाण्ड में सभी कुछ सुन्दर हैं. राम सुन्दर हैं, सीता सुन्दर हैं, यह कथा सुन्दर हैं. यह एक उपासना और प्रार्थना हैं सुन्दर लोगो का. यह भगवान् राम और उनके प्यारे लोगो के बिच का अपनापन सुनाता हैं.*


अति सुन्दर जवाब.
मन हर्षित हुआ.
============== 
सुरसा का मन, लंकिनी का मन , विभिक्षण का मन , माता सीता का मन . और प्रभु जी के मन को
एवं  सभी पढ़ने वाले और सुनने वालों के मन को हर्षाने वाला  यह रामायण का सुन्दर कांड .
इसलिए इसका नाम सुन्दर कांड है.
समीर जी क्षमा एक बार फिर कर दें...
कियोंकि...
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sameerchand again.

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो प्रभु !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pinki009

_बहुत  सुन्दर  सूत्र है धन्यवाद  आप को मेरे ओर से शुक्रिया  / जय श्री राम_

----------


## bawa009

_जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_ _जय श्री राम_

----------


## Raman46

*शुक्रिया दोस्त स्वागत है आप सभी का जो सूत्र को गतिमान रखें*

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

> दोहा :
> 
>  राम बान अहि गन सरिस निकर निसाचर भेक।
> 
> जब लगि ग्रसत न तब लगि जतनु करहु तजि टेक॥36॥ 
> 
> 
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के  बाण सर्पों के समूह के समान हैं और राक्षसों के समूह मेंढक के समान। जब तक  वे इन्हें ग्रस नहीं लेते (निगल नहीं जाते) तब तक हठ छोड़कर उपाय कर  लीजिए॥36॥


चौपाई :

 श्रवन सुनी सठ ता करि बानी। बिहसा जगत बिदित अभिमानी॥
सभय सुभाउ नारि कर साचा। मंगल महुँ भय मन अति काचा॥1॥ 


*भावार्थ:-*मूर्ख और जगत  प्रसिद्ध अभिमानी रावण कानों से उसकी वाणी सुनकर खूब हँसा (और बोला-)  स्त्रियों का स्वभाव सचमुच ही बहुत डरपोक होता है। मंगल में भी भय करती हो।  तुम्हारा मन (हृदय) बहुत ही कच्चा (कमजोर) है॥1॥

----------


## Raman46

जौं आवइ मर्कट कटकाई। जिअहिं बिचारे निसिचर खाई॥
कंपहिं लोकप जाकीं त्रासा। तासु नारि सभीत बड़ि हासा॥2॥  

*भावार्थ:-*यदि वानरों की  सेना आवेगी तो बेचारे राक्षस उसे खाकर अपना जीवन निर्वाह करेंगे। लोकपाल भी  जिसके डर से काँपते हैं, उसकी स्त्री डरती हो, यह बड़ी हँसी की बात है॥2॥

----------


## Raman46

अस कहि बिहसि ताहि उर लाई। चलेउ सभाँ ममता अधिकाई॥
फमंदोदरी हृदयँ कर चिंता। भयउ कंत पर बिधि बिपरीता॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*रावण ने ऐसा  कहकर हँसकर उसे हृदय से लगा लिया और ममता बढ़ाकर (अधिक स्नेह दर्शाकर) वह  सभा में चला गया। मंदोदरी हृदय में चिंता करने लगी कि पति पर विधाता  प्रतिकूल हो गए॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

बैठेउ सभाँ खबरि असि पाई। सिंधु पार सेना सब आई॥
बूझेसि सचिव उचित मत कहहू। ते सब हँसे मष्ट करि रहहू॥4॥  

*भावार्थ:-*ज्यों ही वह  सभा में जाकर बैठा, उसने ऐसी खबर पाई कि शत्रु की सारी सेना समुद्र के उस  पार आ गई है, उसने मंत्रियों से पूछा कि उचित सलाह कहिए (अब क्या करना  चाहिए?)। तब वे सब हँसे और बोले कि चुप किए रहिए (इसमें सलाह की कौन सी बात  है?)॥4॥

----------


## Raman46

जितेहु सुरासुर तब श्रम नाहीं। नर बानर केहि लेखे माहीं॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*आपने देवताओं और राक्षसों को जीत लिया, तब तो कुछ श्रम ही नहीं हुआ। फिर मनुष्य और वानर किस गिनती में हैं?॥5॥

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलिए शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /
जय सिया राम , हर हर महादेव

----------


## shaktiman96

_एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय..........हर हर महा देव _

----------


## munnuji11

> _एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय..........हर हर महा देव _


_संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय_ …………………………

----------


## Raman46

*प्रेम से बोलिए  संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……हर हर महादेव*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## Kamal Ji

> जितेहु सुरासुर तब श्रम नाहीं। नर बानर केहि लेखे माहीं॥5॥
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*आपने देवताओं और राक्षसों को जीत लिया, तब तो कुछ श्रम ही नहीं हुआ। फिर मनुष्य और वानर किस गिनती में हैं?॥5॥


आज नवरात्रों की अष्टमी के दिन देव योग से यह सूत्र मित्र रमण सिन्हा जी द्वारा निर्मित.
इस सूत्र में प्रवेश किया . यहाँ पाया सुन्दर काण्ड पूरा नही है.....

सो प्रभु प्रेरणा वश इसे आगे बढ़ाने का मन हो आया है.
देखता हूँ कि अब आगे यह सुन्दर काण्ड पूरा हो पाए.


जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जितेहु सुरासुर तब श्रम नाहीं। नर बानर केहि लेखे माहीं॥5॥
> 
> *भावार्थ:-*आपने देवताओं और राक्षसों को जीत लिया, तब तो कुछ श्रम ही नहीं हुआ। फिर मनुष्य और वानर किस गिनती में हैं?॥5॥


...................

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रावण को विभीषण का समझाना और विभीषण का अपमान*
*
*
*दोहा* 
*सचिव बैद गुर तीनि जौं प्रिय बोलहिं भय आस*
*राज धर्म तन तीनि कर होइ बेगिहीं नास॥37॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

भावार्थ:-मंत्री, वैद्य और गुरु- ये तीन यदि (अप्रसन्नता के) भय या (लाभ की) आशा से (हित की बात न कहकर) प्रिय बोलते हैं (ठकुर सुहाती कहने लगते हैं), तो (क्रमशः) राज्य, शरीर और धर्म- इन तीन का शीघ्र ही नाश हो जाता है॥37॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*सोइ रावन कहुँ बनी सहाई। अस्तुति करहिं सुनाइ सुनाई॥*
*अवसर जानि बिभीषनु आवा। भ्राता चरन सीसु तेहिं नावा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-रावण के लिए भी वही सहायता (संयोग) आ बनी है। मंत्री उसे सुना-सुनाकर (मुँह पर) स्तुति करते हैं। (इसी समय) अवसर जानकर विभीषणजी आए। उन्होंने बड़े भाई के चरणों में सिर नवाया॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पुनि सिरु नाइ बैठ निज आसन। बोला बचन पाइ अनुसासन॥*
*जौ कृपाल पूँछिहु मोहि बाता। मति अनुरूप कहउँ हित ताता॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-फिर से सिर नवाकर अपने आसन पर बैठ गए और आज्ञा पाकर ये वचन बोले- हे कृपाल जब आपने मुझसे बात (राय) पूछी ही है, तो हे तात! मैं अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार आपके हित की बात कहता हूँ-॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जो आपन चाहै कल्याना। सुजसु सुमति सुभ गति सुख नाना॥*
*सो परनारि लिलार गोसाईं। तजउ चउथि के चंद कि नाईं॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-जो मनुष्य अपना कल्याण, सुंदर यश, सुबुद्धि, शुभ गति और नाना प्रकार के सुख चाहता हो, वह हे स्वामी! परस्त्री के ललाट को चौथ के चंद्रमा की तरह त्याग दे (अर्थात्* जैसे लोग चौथ के चंद्रमा को नहीं देखते, उसी प्रकार परस्त्री का मुख ही न देखे)॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौदह भुवन एक पति होई। भूत द्रोह तिष्टइ नहिं सोई॥*
*गुन सागर नागर नर जोऊ। अलप लोभ भल कहइ न कोऊ॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-चौदहों भुवनों का एक ही स्वामी हो, वह भी जीवों से वैर करके ठहर नहीं सकता (नष्ट हो जाता है) जो मनुष्य गुणों का समुद्र और चतुर हो, उसे चाहे थोड़ा भी लोभ क्यों न हो, तो भी कोई भला नहीं कहता॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*काम क्रोध मद लोभ सब नाथ नरक के पंथ।*
*सब परिहरि रघुबीरहि भजहु भजहिं जेहि संत॥38॥*


भावार्थ:-हे नाथ! काम, क्रोध, मद और लोभ- ये सब नरक के रास्ते हैं, इन सबको छोड़कर श्री रामचंद्रजी को भजिए, जिन्हें संत (सत्पुरुष) भजते हैं॥38॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*तात राम नहिं नर भूपाला। भुवनेस्वर कालहु कर काला॥*
*ब्रह्म अनामय अज भगवंता। ब्यापक अजित अनादि अनंता॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-हे तात! राम मनुष्यों के ही राजा नहीं हैं। वे समस्त लोकों के स्वामी और काल के भी काल हैं। वे (संपूर्ण ऐश्वर्य, यश, श्री, धर्म, वैराग्य एवं ज्ञान के भंडार) भगवान्* हैं, वे निरामय (विकाररहित), अजन्मे, व्यापक, अजेय, अनादि और अनंत ब्रह्म हैं॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गो द्विज धेनु देव हितकारी। कृपा सिंधु मानुष तनुधारी॥*
*जन रंजन भंजन खल ब्राता। बेद धर्म रच्छक सुनु भ्राता॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-उन कृपा के समुद्र भगवान्* ने पृथ्वी, ब्राह्मण, गो और देवताओं का हित करने के लिए ही मनुष्य शरीर धारण किया है। हे भाई! सुनिए, वे सेवकों को आनंद देने वाले, दुष्टों के समूह का नाश करने वाले और वेद तथा धर्म की रक्षा करने वाले हैं॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ताहि बयरु तजि नाइअ माथा। प्रनतारति भंजन रघुनाथा॥*
*देहु नाथ प्रभु कहुँ बैदेही। भजहु राम बिनु हेतु सनेही॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-वैर त्यागकर उन्हें मस्तक नवाइए। वे श्री रघुनाथजी शरणागत का दुःख नाश करने वाले हैं। हे नाथ! उन प्रभु (सर्वेश्वर) को जानकीजी दे दीजिए और बिना ही कारण स्नेह करने वाले श्री रामजी को भजिए॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सरन गएँ प्रभु ताहु न त्यागा। बिस्व द्रोह कृत अघ जेहि लागा॥*
*जासु नाम त्रय ताप नसावन। सोइ प्रभु प्रगट समुझु जियँ रावन॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-जिसे संपूर्ण जगत्* से द्रोह करने का पाप लगा है, शरण जाने पर प्रभु उसका भी त्याग नहीं करते। जिनका नाम तीनों तापों का नाश करने वाला है, वे ही प्रभु (भगवान्*) मनुष्य रूप में प्रकट हुए हैं। हे रावण! हृदय में यह समझ लीजिए॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Aeolian

> जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
> करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.
> 
> दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
> हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.
> 
> सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
> पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.
> 
> ...


उमापति महादेव की जय 
रमापति श्रीविष्णु की जय

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*बार बार पद लागउँ बिनय करउँ दससीस।*
*परिहरि मान मोह मद भजहु कोसलाधीस॥39क॥*


भावार्थ:-हे दशशीश! मैं बार-बार आपके चरणों लगता हूँ और विनती करता हूँ कि मान, मोह और मद को त्यागकर आप कोसलपति श्री रामजी का भजन कीजिए॥39 (क)॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मुनि पुलस्ति निज सिष्य सन कहि पठई यह बात।*
*तुरत सो मैं प्रभु सन कही पाइ सुअवसरु तात॥39ख॥*


भावार्थ:-मुनि पुलस्त्यजी ने अपने शिष्य के हाथ यह बात कहला भेजी है। हे तात! सुंदर अवसर पाकर मैंने तुरंत ही वह बात प्रभु (आप) से कह दी॥39 (ख)॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

_जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.
_
_दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी._

_सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.__

_*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*माल्यवंत अति सचिव सयाना। तासु बचन सुनि अति सुख माना॥*
*तात अनुज तव नीति बिभूषन। सो उर धरहु जो कहत बिभीषन॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-माल्यवान्* नाम का एक बहुत ही बुद्धिमान मंत्री था। उसने उन (विभीषण) के वचन सुनकर बहुत सुख माना (और कहा-) हे तात! आपके छोटे भाई नीति विभूषण (नीति को भूषण रूप में धारण करने वाले अर्थात्* नीतिमान्*) हैं। विभीषण जो कुछ कह रहे हैं उसे हृदय में धारण कर लीजिए॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रिपु उतकरष कहत सठ दोऊ। दूरि न करहु इहाँ हइ कोऊ॥*
*माल्यवंत गह गयउ बहोरी। कहइ बिभीषनु पुनि कर जोरी॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-(रावन ने कहा-) ये दोनों मूर्ख शत्रु की महिमा बखान रहे हैं। यहाँ कोई है? इन्हें दूर करो न! तब माल्यवान्* तो घर लौट गया और विभीषणजी हाथ जोड़कर फिर कहने लगे-॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुमति कुमति सब कें उर रहहीं। नाथ पुरान निगम अस कहहीं॥*
*जहाँ सुमति तहँ संपति नाना। जहाँ कुमति तहँ बिपति निदाना॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-हे नाथ! पुराण और वेद ऐसा कहते हैं कि सुबुद्धि (अच्छी बुद्धि) और कुबुद्धि (खोटी बुद्धि) सबके हृदय में रहती है, जहाँ सुबुद्धि है, वहाँ नाना प्रकार की संपदाएँ (सुख की स्थिति) रहती हैं और जहाँ कुबुद्धि है वहाँ परिणाम में विपत्ति (दुःख) रहती है॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तव उर कुमति बसी बिपरीता। हित अनहित मानहु रिपु प्रीता॥*
*कालराति निसिचर कुल केरी। तेहि सीता पर प्रीति घनेरी॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-आपके हृदय में उलटी बुद्धि आ बसी है। इसी से आप हित को अहित और शत्रु को मित्र मान रहे हैं। जो राक्षस कुल के लिए कालरात्रि (के समान) हैं, उन सीता पर आपकी बड़ी प्रीति है॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*तात चरन गहि मागउँ राखहु मोर दुलार।*
*सीता देहु राम कहुँ अहित न होइ तुम्हारा॥40॥*


भावार्थ:-हे तात! मैं चरण पकड़कर आपसे भीख माँगता हूँ (विनती करता हूँ)। कि आप मेरा दुलार रखिए (मुझ बालक के आग्रह को स्नेहपूर्वक स्वीकार कीजिए) श्री रामजी को सीताजी दे दीजिए, जिसमें आपका अहित न हो॥40॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

_जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.
_
_दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी._

_सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.__

_*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*बुध पुरान श्रुति संमत बानी। कही बिभीषन नीति बखानी॥*
*सुनत दसानन उठा रिसाई। खल तोहिं निकट मृत्यु अब आई॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-विभीषण ने पंडितों, पुराणों और वेदों द्वारा सम्मत (अनुमोदित) वाणी से नीति बखानकर कही। पर उसे सुनते ही रावण क्रोधित होकर उठा और बोला कि रे दुष्ट! अब मृत्यु तेरे निकट आ गई है!॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जिअसि सदा सठ मोर जिआवा। रिपु कर पच्छ मूढ़ तोहि भावा॥*
*कहसि न खल अस को जग माहीं। भुज बल जाहि जिता मैं नाहीं॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-अरे मूर्ख! तू जीता तो है सदा मेरा जिलाया हुआ (अर्थात्* मेरे ही अन्न से पल रहा है), पर हे मूढ़! पक्ष तुझे शत्रु का ही अच्छा लगता है। अरे दुष्ट! बता न, जगत्* में ऐसा कौन है जिसे मैंने अपनी भुजाओं के बल से न जीता हो?॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मम पुर बसि तपसिन्ह पर प्रीती। सठ मिलु जाइ तिन्हहि कहु नीती॥*
*अस कहि कीन्हेसि चरन प्रहारा। अनुज गहे पद बारहिं बारा॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-मेरे नगर में रहकर प्रेम करता है तपस्वियों पर। मूर्ख! उन्हीं से जा मिल और उन्हीं को नीति बता। ऐसा कहकर रावण ने उन्हें लात मारी, परंतु छोटे भाई विभीषण ने (मारने पर भी) बार-बार उसके चरण ही पकड़े॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उमा संत कइ इहइ बड़ाई। मंद करत जो करइ भलाई॥*
*तुम्ह पितु सरिस भलेहिं मोहि मारा। रामु भजें हित नाथ तुम्हारा॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-(शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे उमा! संत की यही बड़ाई (महिमा) है कि वे बुराई करने पर भी (बुराई करने वाले की) भलाई ही करते हैं। (विभीषणजी ने कहा-) आप मेरे पिता के समान हैं, मुझे मारा सो तो अच्छा ही किया, परंतु हे नाथ! आपका भला श्री रामजी को भजने में ही है॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सचिव संग लै नभ पथ गयऊ।*
*सबहि सुनाइ कहत अस भयऊ॥5॥*

भावार्थ:-(इतना कहकर) विभीषण अपने मंत्रियों को साथ लेकर आकाश मार्ग में गए और सबको सुनाकर वे ऐसा कहने लगे-॥5॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*विभीषण का भगवान्* श्री रामजी की शरण के लिए प्रस्थान और शरण प्राप्ति



*
*
*
*दोहा* 
*रामु सत्यसंकल्प प्रभु सभा कालबस तोरि।*
*मैं रघुबीर सरन अब जाउँ देहु जनि खोरि॥41॥*


भावार्थ:-श्री रामजी सत्य संकल्प एवं (सर्वसमर्थ) प्रभु हैं और (हे रावण) तुम्हारी सभा काल के वश है। अतः मैं अब श्री रघुवीर की शरण जाता हूँ, मुझे दोष न देना॥41॥

----------


## Aeolian

|| जय श्री राम ||
पवनसुत हनुमान जी की जय 
संत शिरोमण तुलसीदास जी की जय

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*अस कहि चला बिभीषनु जबहीं। आयू हीन भए सब तबहीं॥*
*साधु अवग्या तुरत भवानी। कर कल्यान अखिल कै हानी॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-ऐसा कहकर विभीषणजी ज्यों ही चले, त्यों ही सब राक्षस आयुहीन हो गए। (उनकी मृत्यु निश्चित हो गई)। (शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे भवानी! साधु का अपमान तुरंत ही संपूर्ण कल्याण की हानि (नाश) कर देता है॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रावन जबहिं बिभीषन त्यागा। भयउ बिभव बिनु तबहिं अभागा॥*
*चलेउ हरषि रघुनायक पाहीं। करत मनोरथ बहु मन माहीं॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-रावण ने जिस क्षण विभीषण को त्यागा, उसी क्षण वह अभागा वैभव (ऐश्वर्य) से हीन हो गया। विभीषणजी हर्षित होकर मन में अनेकों मनोरथ करते हुए श्री रघुनाथजी के पास चले॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*देखिहउँ जाइ चरन जलजाता। अरुन मृदुल सेवक सुखदाता॥*
*जे पद परसि तरी रिषनारी। दंडक कानन पावनकारी॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-(वे सोचते जाते थे-) मैं जाकर भगवान्* के कोमल और लाल वर्ण के सुंदर चरण कमलों के दर्शन करूँगा, जो सेवकों को सुख देने वाले हैं, जिन चरणों का स्पर्श पाकर ऋषि पत्नी अहल्या तर गईं और जो दंडकवन को पवित्र करने वाले हैं॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जे पद जनकसुताँ उर लाए। कपट कुरंग संग धर धाए॥*
*हर उर सर सरोज पद जेई। अहोभाग्य मैं देखिहउँ तेई॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-जिन चरणों को जानकीजी ने हृदय में धारण कर रखा है, जो कपटमृग के साथ पृथ्वी पर (उसे पकड़ने को) दौड़े थे और जो चरणकमल साक्षात्* शिवजी के हृदय रूपी सरोवर में विराजते हैं, मेरा अहोभाग्य है कि उन्हीं को आज मैं देखूँगा॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*जिन्ह पायन्ह के पादुकन्हि भरतु रहे मन लाइ।*
*ते पद आजु बिलोकिहउँ इन्ह नयनन्हि अब जाइ॥42॥*


भावार्थ:-जिन चरणों की पादुकाओं में भरतजी ने अपना मन लगा रखा है, अहा! आज मैं उन्हीं चरणों को अभी जाकर इन नेत्रों से देखूँगा॥42॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*ऐहि बिधि करत सप्रेम बिचारा। आयउ सपदि सिंदु एहिं पारा॥*
*कपिन्ह बिभीषनु आवत देखा। जाना कोउ रिपु दूत बिसेषा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-इस प्रकार प्रेमसहित विचार करते हुए वे शीघ्र ही समुद्र के इस पार (जिधर श्री रामचंद्रजी की सेना थी) आ गए। वानरों ने विभीषण को आते देखा तो उन्होंने जाना कि शत्रु का कोई खास दूत है॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ताहि राखि कपीस पहिं आए। समाचार सब ताहि सुनाए॥*
*कह सुग्रीव सुनहु रघुराई। आवा मिलन दसानन भाई॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-उन्हें (पहरे पर) ठहराकर वे सुग्रीव के पास आए और उनको सब समाचार कह सुनाए। सुग्रीव ने (श्री रामजी के पास जाकर) कहा- हे रघुनाथजी! सुनिए, रावण का भाई (आप से) मिलने आया है॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कह प्रभु सखा बूझिए काहा। कहइ कपीस सुनहु नरनाहा॥*
*जानि न जाइ निसाचर माया। कामरूप केहि कारन आया॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-प्रभु श्री रामजी ने कहा- हे मित्र! तुम क्या समझते हो (तुम्हारी क्या राय है)? वानरराज सुग्रीव ने कहा- हे महाराज! सुनिए, राक्षसों की माया जानी नहीं जाती। यह इच्छानुसार रूप बदलने वाला (छली) न जाने किस कारण आया है॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*भेद हमार लेन सठ आवा। राखिअ बाँधि मोहि अस भावा॥*
*सखा नीति तुम्ह नीकि बिचारी। मम पन सरनागत भयहारी॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-(जान पड़ता है) यह मूर्ख हमारा भेद लेने आया है, इसलिए मुझे तो यही अच्छा लगता है कि इसे बाँध रखा जाए। (श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे मित्र! तुमने नीति तो अच्छी विचारी, परंतु मेरा प्रण तो है शरणागत के भय को हर लेना!॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुनि प्रभु बचन हरष हनुमाना।*
*सरनागत बच्छल भगवाना॥5॥*


भावार्थ:-प्रभु के वचन सुनकर हनुमान्*जी हर्षित हुए (और मन ही मन कहने लगे कि) भगवान्* कैसे शरणागतवत्सल (शरण में आए हुए पर पिता की भाँति प्रेम करने वाले) हैं॥5॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सरनागत कहुँ जे तजहिं निज अनहित अनुमानि।*
*ते नर पावँर पापमय तिन्हहि बिलोकत हानि॥43॥*


भावार्थ:-(श्री रामजी फिर बोले-) जो मनुष्य अपने अहित का अनुमान करके शरण में आए हुए का त्याग कर देते हैं, वे पामर (क्षुद्र) हैं, पापमय हैं, उन्हें देखने में भी हानि है (पाप लगता है)॥43॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*कोटि बिप्र बध लागहिं जाहू। आएँ सरन तजउँ नहिं ताहू॥*
*सनमुख होइ जीव मोहि जबहीं। जन्म कोटि अघ नासहिं तबहीं॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-जिसे करोड़ों ब्राह्मणों की हत्या लगी हो, शरण में आने पर मैं उसे भी नहीं त्यागता। जीव ज्यों ही मेरे सम्मुख होता है, त्यों ही उसके करोड़ों जन्मों के पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पापवंत कर सहज सुभाऊ। भजनु मोर तेहि भाव न काऊ॥*
*जौं पै दुष्ट हृदय सोइ होई। मोरें सनमुख आव कि सोई॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-पापी का यह सहज स्वभाव होता है कि मेरा भजन उसे कभी नहीं सुहाता। यदि वह (रावण का भाई) निश्चय ही दुष्ट हृदय का होता तो क्या वह मेरे सम्मुख आ सकता था?॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*निर्मल मन जन सो मोहि पावा। मोहि कपट छल छिद्र न भावा॥*
*भेद लेन पठवा दससीसा। तबहुँ न कछु भय हानि कपीसा॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-जो मनुष्य निर्मल मन का होता है, वही मुझे पाता है। मुझे कपट और छल-छिद्र नहीं सुहाते। यदि उसे रावण ने भेद लेने को भेजा है, तब भी हे सुग्रीव! अपने को कुछ भी भय या हानि नहीं है॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जग महुँ सखा निसाचर जेते। लछिमनु हनइ निमिष महुँ तेते॥*
*जौं सभीत आवा सरनाईं। रखिहउँ ताहि प्रान की नाईं॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-क्योंकि हे सखे! जगत में जितने भी राक्षस हैं, लक्ष्मण क्षणभर में उन सबको मार सकते हैं और यदि वह भयभीत होकर मेरी शरण आया है तो मैं तो उसे प्राणों की तरह रखूँगा॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*उभय भाँति तेहि आनहु हँसि कह कृपानिकेत।*
*जय कृपाल कहि कपि चले अंगद हनू समेत॥44॥*


भावार्थ:-कृपा के धाम श्री रामजी ने हँसकर कहा- दोनों ही स्थितियों में उसे ले आओ। तब अंगद और हनुमान्* सहित सुग्रीवजी 'कपालु श्री रामजी की जय हो' कहते हुए चले॥44॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*सादर तेहि आगें करि बानर। चले जहाँ रघुपति करुनाकर॥*
*दूरिहि ते देखे द्वौ भ्राता। नयनानंद दान के दाता॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-विभीषणजी को आदर सहित आगे करके वानर फिर वहाँ चले, जहाँ करुणा की खान श्री रघुनाथजी थे। नेत्रों को आनंद का दान देने वाले (अत्यंत सुखद) दोनों भाइयों को विभीषणजी ने दूर ही से देखा॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बहुरि राम छबिधाम बिलोकी। रहेउ ठटुकि एकटक पल रोकी॥*
*भुज प्रलंब कंजारुन लोचन। स्यामल गात प्रनत भय मोचन॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-फिर शोभा के धाम श्री रामजी को देखकर वे पलक (मारना) रोककर ठिठककर (स्तब्ध होकर) एकटक देखते ही रह गए। भगवान्* की विशाल भुजाएँ हैं लाल कमल के समान नेत्र हैं और शरणागत के भय का नाश करने वाला साँवला शरीर है॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सघ कंध आयत उर सोहा। आनन अमित मदन मन मोहा॥*
*नयन नीर पुलकित अति गाता। मन धरि धीर कही मृदु बाता॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-सिंह के से कंधे हैं, विशाल वक्षःस्थल (चौड़ी छाती) अत्यंत शोभा दे रहा है। असंख्य कामदेवों के मन को मोहित करने वाला मुख है। भगवान्* के स्वरूप को देखकर विभीषणजी के नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया और शरीर अत्यंत पुलकित हो गया। फिर मन में धीरज धरकर उन्होंने कोमल वचन कहे॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*नाथ दसानन कर मैं भ्राता। निसिचर बंस जनम सुरत्राता॥*
*सहज पापप्रिय तामस देहा। जथा उलूकहि तम पर नेहा॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-हे नाथ! मैं दशमुख रावण का भाई हूँ। हे देवताओं के रक्षक! मेरा जन्म राक्षस कुल में हुआ है। मेरा तामसी शरीर है, स्वभाव से ही मुझे पाप प्रिय हैं, जैसे उल्लू को अंधकार पर सहज स्नेह होता है॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*श्रवन सुजसु सुनि आयउँ प्रभु भंजन भव भीर।*
*त्राहि त्राहि आरति हरन सरन सुखद रघुबीर॥45॥*


भावार्थ:-मैं कानों से आपका सुयश सुनकर आया हूँ कि प्रभु भव (जन्म-मरण) के भय का नाश करने वाले हैं। हे दुखियों के दुःख दूर करने वाले और शरणागत को सुख देने वाले श्री रघुवीर! मेरी रक्षा कीजिए, रक्षा कीजिए॥45॥

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*अस कहि करत दंडवत देखा। तुरत उठे प्रभु हरष बिसेषा॥*
*दीन बचन सुनि प्रभु मन भावा। भुज बिसाल गहि हृदयँ लगावा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-प्रभु ने उन्हें ऐसा कहकर दंडवत्* करते देखा तो वे अत्यंत हर्षित होकर तुरंत उठे। विभीषणजी के दीन वचन सुनने पर प्रभु के मन को बहुत ही भाए। उन्होंने अपनी विशाल भुजाओं से पकड़कर उनको हृदय से लगा लिया॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अनुज सहित मिलि ढिग बैठारी। बोले बचन भगत भय हारी॥*
*कहु लंकेस सहित परिवारा। कुसल कुठाहर बास तुम्हारा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित गले मिलकर उनको अपने पास बैठाकर श्री रामजी भक्तों के भय को हरने वाले वचन बोले- हे लंकेश! परिवार सहित अपनी कुशल कहो। तुम्हारा निवास बुरी जगह पर है॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*खल मंडली बसहु दिनु राती। सखा धरम निबहइ केहि भाँती॥*
*मैं जानउँ तुम्हारि सब रीती। अति नय निपुन न भाव अनीती॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-दिन-रात दुष्टों की मंडली में बसते हो। (ऐसी दशा में) हे सखे! तुम्हारा धर्म किस प्रकार निभता है? मैं तुम्हारी सब रीति (आचार-व्यवहार) जानता हूँ। तुम अत्यंत नीतिनिपुण हो, तुम्हें अनीति नहीं सुहाती॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बरु भल बास नरक कर ताता। दुष्ट संग जनि देइ बिधाता॥*
*अब पद देखि कुसल रघुराया। जौं तुम्ह कीन्हि जानि जन दाया॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-हे तात! नरक में रहना वरन्* अच्छा है, परंतु विधाता दुष्ट का संग (कभी) न दे। (विभीषणजी ने कहा-) हे रघुनाथजी! अब आपके चरणों का दर्शन कर कुशल से हूँ, जो आपने अपना सेवक जानकर मुझ पर दया की है॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*तब लगि कुसल न जीव कहुँ सपनेहुँ मन बिश्राम।*
*जब लगि भजत न राम कहुँ सोक धाम तजि काम॥46॥*


भावार्थ:-तब तक जीव की कुशल नहीं और न स्वप्न में भी उसके मन को शांति है, जब तक वह शोक के घर काम (विषय-कामना) को छोड़कर श्री रामजी को नहीं भजता॥46॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*तब लगि हृदयँ बसत खल नाना। लोभ मोह मच्छर मद माना॥*
*जब लगि उर न बसत रघुनाथा। धरें चाप सायक कटि भाथा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-लोभ, मोह, मत्सर (डाह), मद और मान आदि अनेकों दुष्ट तभी तक हृदय में बसते हैं, जब तक कि धनुष-बाण और कमर में तरकस धारण किए हुए श्री रघुनाथजी हृदय में नहीं बसते॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ममता तरुन तमी अँधिआरी। राग द्वेष उलूक सुखकारी॥*
*तब लगि बसति जीव मन माहीं। जब लगि प्रभु प्रताप रबि नाहीं॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-ममता पूर्ण अँधेरी रात है, जो राग-द्वेष रूपी उल्लुओं को सुख देने वाली है। वह (ममता रूपी रात्रि) तभी तक जीव के मन में बसती है, जब तक प्रभु (आप) का प्रताप रूपी सूर्य उदय नहीं होता॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अब मैं कुसल मिटे भय भारे। देखि राम पद कमल तुम्हारे॥*
*तुम्ह कृपाल जा पर अनुकूला। ताहि न ब्याप त्रिबिध भव सूला॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-हे श्री रामजी! आपके चरणारविन्द के दर्शन कर अब मैं कुशल से हूँ, मेरे भारी भय मिट गए। हे कृपालु! आप जिस पर अनुकूल होते हैं, उसे तीनों प्रकार के भवशूल (आध्यात्मिक, आधिदैविक और आधिभौतिक ताप) नहीं व्यापते॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मैं निसिचर अति अधम सुभाऊ। सुभ आचरनु कीन्ह नहिं काऊ॥*
*जासु रूप मुनि ध्यान न आवा। तेहिं प्रभु हरषि हृदयँ मोहि लावा॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-मैं अत्यंत नीच स्वभाव का राक्षस हूँ। मैंने कभी शुभ आचरण नहीं किया। जिनका रूप मुनियों के भी ध्यान में नहीं आता, उन प्रभु ने स्वयं हर्षित होकर मुझे हृदय से लगा लिया॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*अहोभाग्य मम अमित अति राम कृपा सुख पुंज।*
*देखेउँ नयन बिरंचि सिव सेब्य जुगल पद कंज॥47॥*


भावार्थ:-हे कृपा और सुख के पुंज श्री रामजी! मेरा अत्यंत असीम सौभाग्य है, जो मैंने ब्रह्मा और शिवजी के द्वारा सेवित युगल चरण कमलों को अपने नेत्रों से देखा॥47॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*सुनहु सखा निज कहउँ सुभाऊ। जान भुसुंडि संभु गिरिजाऊ॥*
*जौं नर होइ चराचर द्रोही। आवै सभय सरन तकि मोही॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-(श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे सखा! सुनो, मैं तुम्हें अपना स्वभाव कहता हूँ, जिसे काकभुशुण्डि, शिवजी और पार्वतीजी भी जानती हैं। कोई मनुष्य (संपूर्ण) जड़-चेतन जगत्* का द्रोही हो, यदि वह भी भयभीत होकर मेरी शरण तक कर आ जाए,॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तजि मद मोह कपट छल नाना। करउँ सद्य तेहि साधु समाना॥*
*जननी जनक बंधु सुत दारा। तनु धनु भवन सुहृद परिवारा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-और मद, मोह तथा नाना प्रकार के छल-कपट त्याग दे तो मैं उसे बहुत शीघ्र साधु के समान कर देता हूँ। माता, पिता, भाई, पुत्र, स्त्री, शरीर, धन, घर, मित्र और परिवार॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सब कै ममता ताग बटोरी। मम पद मनहि बाँध बरि डोरी॥*
*समदरसी इच्छा कछु नाहीं। हरष सोक भय नहिं मन माहीं॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-इन सबके ममत्व रूपी तागों को बटोरकर और उन सबकी एक डोरी बनाकर उसके द्वारा जो अपने मन को मेरे चरणों में बाँध देता है। (सारे सांसारिक संबंधों का केंद्र मुझे बना लेता है), जो समदर्शी है, जिसे कुछ इच्छा नहीं है और जिसके मन में हर्ष, शोक और भय नहीं है॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अस सज्जन मम उर बस कैसें। लोभी हृदयँ बसइ धनु जैसें॥*
*तुम्ह सारिखे संत प्रिय मोरें। धरउँ देह नहिं आन निहोरें॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-ऐसा सज्जन मेरे हृदय में कैसे बसता है, जैसे लोभी के हृदय में धन बसा करता है। तुम सरीखे संत ही मुझे प्रिय हैं। मैं और किसी के निहोरे से (कृतज्ञतावश) देह धारण नहीं करता॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सगुन उपासक परहित निरत नीति दृढ़ नेम।*
*ते नर प्रान समान मम जिन्ह कें द्विज पद प्रेम॥48॥*


भावार्थ:-जो सगुण (साकार) भगवान्* के उपासक हैं, दूसरे के हित में लगे रहते हैं, नीति और नियमों में दृढ़ हैं और जिन्हें ब्राह्मणों के चरणों में प्रेम है, वे मनुष्य मेरे प्राणों के समान हैं॥48॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* *सुनु लंकेस सकल गुन तोरें। तातें तुम्ह अतिसय प्रिय मोरें॥।*
*राम बचन सुनि बानर जूथा। सकल कहहिं जय कृपा बरूथा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-हे लंकापति! सुनो, तुम्हारे अंदर उपर्युक्त सब गुण हैं। इससे तुम मुझे अत्यंत ही प्रिय हो। श्री रामजी के वचन सुनकर सब वानरों के समूह कहने लगे- कृपा के समूह श्री रामजी की जय हो॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुनत बिभीषनु प्रभु कै बानी। नहिं अघात श्रवनामृत जानी॥*
*पद अंबुज गहि बारहिं बारा। हृदयँ समात न प्रेमु अपारा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-प्रभु की वाणी सुनते हैं और उसे कानों के लिए अमृत जानकर विभीषणजी अघाते नहीं हैं। वे बार-बार श्री रामजी के चरण कमलों को पकड़ते हैं अपार प्रेम है, हृदय में समाता नहीं है॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुनहु देव सचराचर स्वामी। प्रनतपाल उर अंतरजामी॥*
*उर कछु प्रथम बासना रही। प्रभु पद प्रीति सरित सो बही॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-(विभीषणजी ने कहा-) हे देव! हे चराचर जगत्* के स्वामी! हे शरणागत के रक्षक! हे सबके हृदय के भीतर की जानने वाले! सुनिए, मेरे हृदय में पहले कुछ वासना थी। वह प्रभु के चरणों की प्रीति रूपी नदी में बह गई॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अब कृपाल निज भगति पावनी। देहु सदा सिव मन भावनी॥*
*एवमस्तु कहि प्रभु रनधीरा। मागा तुरत सिंधु कर नीरा॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-अब तो हे कृपालु! शिवजी के मन को सदैव प्रिय लगने वाली अपनी पवित्र भक्ति मुझे दीजिए। 'एवमस्तु' (ऐसा ही हो) कहकर रणधीर प्रभु श्री रामजी ने तुरंत ही समुद्र का जल माँगा॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जदपि सखा तव इच्छा नहीं। मोर दरसु अमोघ जग माहीं॥*
*अस कहि राम तिलक तेहि सारा। सुमन बृष्टि नभ भई अपारा॥5॥*


भावार्थ:-(और कहा-) हे सखा! यद्यपि तुम्हारी इच्छा नहीं है, पर जगत्* में मेरा दर्शन अमोघ है (वह निष्फल नहीं जाता)। ऐसा कहकर श्री रामजी ने उनको राजतिलक कर दिया। आकाश से पुष्पों की अपार वृष्टि हुई॥5॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*रावन क्रोध अनल निज स्वास समीर प्रचंड।*
*जरत बिभीषनु राखेउ दीन्हेउ राजु अखंड॥49क॥*


भावार्थ:-श्री रामजी ने रावण की क्रोध रूपी अग्नि में, जो अपनी (विभीषण की) श्वास (वचन) रूपी पवन से प्रचंड हो रही थी, जलते हुए विभीषण को बचा लिया और उसे अखंड राज्य दिया॥49 (क)॥


*जो संपति सिव रावनहि दीन्हि दिएँ दस माथ।*
*सोइ संपदा बिभीषनहि सकुचि दीन्हि रघुनाथ॥49ख॥*


भावार्थ:-शिवजी ने जो संपत्ति रावण को दसों सिरों की बलि देने पर दी थी, वही संपत्ति श्री रघुनाथजी ने विभीषण को बहुत सकुचते हुए दी॥49 (ख)॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*अस प्रभु छाड़ि भजहिं जे आना। ते नर पसु बिनु पूँछ बिषाना॥*
*निज जन जानि ताहि अपनावा। प्रभु सुभाव कपि कुल मन भावा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-ऐसे परम कृपालु प्रभु को छोड़कर जो मनुष्य दूसरे को भजते हैं, वे बिना सींग-पूँछ के पशु हैं। अपना सेवक जानकर विभीषण को श्री रामजी ने अपना लिया। प्रभु का स्वभाव वानरकुल के मन को (बहुत) भाया॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पुनि सर्बग्य सर्ब उर बासी। सर्बरूप सब रहित उदासी॥*
*बोले बचन नीति प्रतिपालक। कारन मनुज दनुज कुल घालक॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-फिर सब कुछ जानने वाले, सबके हृदय में बसने वाले, सर्वरूप (सब रूपों में प्रकट), सबसे रहित, उदासीन, कारण से (भक्तों पर कृपा करने के लिए) मनुष्य बने हुए तथा राक्षसों के कुल का नाश करने वाले श्री रामजी नीति की रक्षा करने वाले वचन बोले-॥2॥


*समुद्र पार करने के लिए विचार, रावणदूत शुक का आना और लक्ष्मणजी के पत्र को लेकर लौटना*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुनु कपीस लंकापति बीरा। केहि बिधि तरिअ जलधि गंभीरा॥*
*संकुल मकर उरग झष जाती। अति अगाध दुस्तर सब भाँति॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-हे वीर वानरराज सुग्रीव और लंकापति विभीषण! सुनो, इस गहरे समुद्र को किस प्रकार पार किया जाए? अनेक जाति के मगर, साँप और मछलियों से भरा हुआ यह अत्यंत अथाह समुद्र पार करने में सब प्रकार से कठिन है॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कह लंकेस सुनहु रघुनायक। कोटि सिंधु सोषक तव सायक॥*
*जद्यपि तदपि नीति असि गाई। बिनय करिअ सागर सन जाई॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-विभीषणजी ने कहा- हे रघुनाथजी! सुनिए, यद्यपि आपका एक बाण ही करोड़ों समुद्रों को सोखने वाला है (सोख सकता है), तथापि नीति ऐसी कही गई है (उचित यह होगा) कि (पहले) जाकर समुद्र से प्रार्थना की जाए॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*प्रभु तुम्हार कुलगुर जलधि कहिहि उपाय बिचारि॥*
*बिनु प्रयास सागर तरिहि सकल भालु कपि धारि॥50॥*


भावार्थ:-हे प्रभु! समुद्र आपके कुल में बड़े (पूर्वज) हैं, वे विचारकर उपाय बतला देंगे। तब रीछ और वानरों की सारी सेना बिना ही परिश्रम के समुद्र के पार उतर जाएगी॥50॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*सखा कही तुम्ह नीति उपाई। करिअ दैव जौं होइ सहाई।*
*मंत्र न यह लछिमन मन भावा। राम बचन सुनि अति दुख पावा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-(श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे सखा! तुमने अच्छा उपाय बताया। यही किया जाए, यदि दैव सहायक हों। यह सलाह लक्ष्मणजी के मन को अच्छी नहीं लगी। श्री रामजी के वचन सुनकर तो उन्होंने बहुत ही दुःख पाया॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*नाथ दैव कर कवन भरोसा। सोषिअ सिंधु करिअ मन रोसा॥*
*कादर मन कहुँ एक अधारा। दैव दैव आलसी पुकारा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-(लक्ष्मणजी ने कहा-) हे नाथ! दैव का कौन भरोसा! मन में क्रोध कीजिए (ले आइए) और समुद्र को सुखा डालिए। यह दैव तो कायर के मन का एक आधार (तसल्ली देने का उपाय) है। आलसी लोग ही दैव-दैव पुकारा करते हैं॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुनत बिहसि बोले रघुबीरा। ऐसेहिं करब धरहु मन धीरा॥*
*अस कहि प्रभु अनुजहि समुझाई। सिंधु समीप गए रघुराई॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-यह सुनकर श्री रघुवीर हँसकर बोले- ऐसे ही करेंगे, मन में धीरज रखो। ऐसा कहकर छोटे भाई को समझाकर प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी समुद्र के समीप गए॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रथम प्रनाम कीन्ह सिरु नाई। बैठे पुनि तट दर्भ डसाई॥*
*जबहिं बिभीषन प्रभु पहिं आए। पाछें रावन दूत पठाए॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-उन्होंने पहले सिर नवाकर प्रणाम किया। फिर किनारे पर कुश बिछाकर बैठ गए। इधर ज्यों ही विभीषणजी प्रभु के पास आए थे, त्यों ही रावण ने उनके पीछे दूत भेजे थे॥51॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सकल चरित तिन्ह देखे धरें कपट कपि देह।*
*प्रभु गुन हृदयँ सराहहिं सरनागत पर नेह॥51॥*


भावार्थ:-कपट से वानर का शरीर धारण कर उन्होंने सब लीलाएँ देखीं। वे अपने हृदय में प्रभु के गुणों की और शरणागत पर उनके स्नेह की सराहना करने लगे॥51॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*प्रगट बखानहिं राम सुभाऊ। अति सप्रेम गा बिसरि दुराऊ॥*
*रिपु के दूत कपिन्ह तब जाने। सकल बाँधि कपीस पहिं आने॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-फिर वे प्रकट रूप में भी अत्यंत प्रेम के साथ श्री रामजी के स्वभाव की बड़ाई करने लगे उन्हें दुराव (कपट वेश) भूल गया। सब वानरों ने जाना कि ये शत्रु के दूत हैं और वे उन सबको बाँधकर सुग्रीव के पास ले आए॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कह सुग्रीव सुनहु सब बानर। अंग भंग करि पठवहु निसिचर॥*
*सुनि सुग्रीव बचन कपि धाए। बाँधि कटक चहु पास फिराए॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-सुग्रीव ने कहा- सब वानरों! सुनो, राक्षसों के अंग-भंग करके भेज दो। सुग्रीव के वचन सुनकर वानर दौड़े। दूतों को बाँधकर उन्होंने सेना के चारों ओर घुमाया॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बहु प्रकार मारन कपि लागे। दीन पुकारत तदपि न त्यागे॥*
*जो हमार हर नासा काना। तेहि कोसलाधीस कै आना॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-वानर उन्हें बहुत तरह से मारने लगे। वे दीन होकर पुकारते थे, फिर भी वानरों ने उन्हें नहीं छोड़ा। (तब दूतों ने पुकारकर कहा-) जो हमारे नाक-कान काटेगा, उसे कोसलाधीश श्री रामजी की सौगंध है॥ 3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सुनि लछिमन सब निकट बोलाए। दया लागि हँसि तुरत छोड़ाए॥*
*रावन कर दीजहु यह पाती। लछिमन बचन बाचु कुलघाती॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-यह सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी ने सबको निकट बुलाया। उन्हें बड़ी दया लगी, इससे हँसकर उन्होंने राक्षसों को तुरंत ही छुड़ा दिया। (और उनसे कहा-) रावण के हाथ में यह चिट्ठी देना (और कहना-) हे कुलघातक! लक्ष्मण के शब्दों (संदेसे) को बाँचो॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*कहेहु मुखागर मूढ़ सन मम संदेसु उदार।*
*सीता देइ मिलहु न त आवा कालु तुम्हार॥52॥*


भावार्थ:-फिर उस मूर्ख से जबानी यह मेरा उदार (कृपा से भरा हुआ) संदेश कहना कि सीताजी को देकर उनसे (श्री रामजी से) मिलो, नहीं तो तुम्हारा काल आ गया (समझो)॥52॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*तुरत नाइ लछिमन पद माथा। चले दूत बरनत गुन गाथा॥*
*कहत राम जसु लंकाँ आए। रावन चरन सीस तिन्ह नाए॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-लक्ष्मणजी के चरणों में मस्तक नवाकर, श्री रामजी के गुणों की कथा वर्णन करते हुए दूत तुरंत ही चल दिए। श्री रामजी का यश कहते हुए वे लंका में आए और उन्होंने रावण के चरणों में सिर नवाए॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बिहसि दसानन पूँछी बाता। कहसि न सुक आपनि कुसलाता॥*
*पुन कहु खबरि बिभीषन केरी। जाहि मृत्यु आई अति नेरी॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-दशमुख रावण ने हँसकर बात पूछी- अरे शुक! अपनी कुशल क्यों नहीं कहता? फिर उस विभीषण का समाचार सुना, मृत्यु जिसके अत्यंत निकट आ गई है॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*करत राज लंका सठ त्यागी। होइहि जव कर कीट अभागी॥*
*पुनि कहु भालु कीस कटकाई। कठिन काल प्रेरित चलि आई॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-मूर्ख ने राज्य करते हुए लंका को त्याग दिया। अभागा अब जौ का कीड़ा (घुन) बनेगा (जौ के साथ जैसे घुन भी पिस जाता है, वैसे ही नर वानरों के साथ वह भी मारा जाएगा), फिर भालु और वानरों की सेना का हाल कह, जो कठिन काल की प्रेरणा से यहाँ चली आई है॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जिन्ह के जीवन कर रखवारा। भयउ मृदुल चित सिंधु बिचारा॥*
*कहु तपसिन्ह कै बात बहोरी। जिन्ह के हृदयँ त्रास अति मोरी॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-और जिनके जीवन का रक्षक कोमल चित्त वाला बेचारा समुद्र बन गया है (अर्थात्*) उनके और राक्षसों के बीच में यदि समुद्र न होता तो अब तक राक्षस उन्हें मारकर खा गए होते। फिर उन तपस्वियों की बात बता, जिनके हृदय में मेरा बड़ा डर है॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दूत का रावण को समझाना और लक्ष्मणजी का पत्र देना*
*
*
*दोहा* 
*की भइ भेंट कि फिरि गए श्रवन सुजसु सुनि मोर।*
*कहसि न रिपु दल तेज बल बहुत चकित चित तोर ॥53॥*


भावार्थ:-उनसे तेरी भेंट हुई या वे कानों से मेरा सुयश सुनकर ही लौट गए? शत्रु सेना का तेज और बल बताता क्यों नहीं? तेरा चित्त बहुत ही चकित (भौंचक्का सा) हो रहा है॥53॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*नाथ कृपा करि पूँछेहु जैसें। मानहु कहा क्रोध तजि तैसें॥*
*मिला जाइ जब अनुज तुम्हारा। जातहिं राम तिलक तेहि सारा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-(दूत ने कहा-) हे नाथ! आपने जैसे कृपा करके पूछा है, वैसे ही क्रोध छोड़कर मेरा कहना मानिए (मेरी बात पर विश्वास कीजिए)। जब आपका छोटा भाई श्री रामजी से जाकर मिला, तब उसके पहुँचते ही श्री रामजी ने उसको राजतिलक कर दिया॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रावन दूत हमहि सुनि काना। कपिन्ह बाँधि दीन्हें दुख नाना॥*
*श्रवन नासिका काटैं लागे। राम सपथ दीन्हें हम त्यागे॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-हम रावण के दूत हैं, यह कानों से सुनकर वानरों ने हमें बाँधकर बहुत कष्ट दिए, यहाँ तक कि वे हमारे नाक-कान काटने लगे। श्री रामजी की शपथ दिलाने पर कहीं उन्होंने हमको छोड़ा॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पूँछिहु नाथ राम कटकाई। बदन कोटि सत बरनि न जाई॥*
*नाना बरन भालु कपि धारी। बिकटानन बिसाल भयकारी॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-हे नाथ! आपने श्री रामजी की सेना पूछी, सो वह तो सौ करोड़ मुखों से भी वर्णन नहीं की जा सकती। अनेकों रंगों के भालु और वानरों की सेना है, जो भयंकर मुख वाले, विशाल शरीर वाले और भयानक हैं॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जेहिं पुर दहेउ हतेउ सुत तोरा। सकल कपिन्ह महँ तेहि बलु थोरा॥*
*अमित नाम भट कठिन कराला। अमित नाग बल बिपुल बिसाला॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-जिसने नगर को जलाया और आपके पुत्र अक्षय कुमार को मारा, उसका बल तो सब वानरों में थोड़ा है। असंख्य नामों वाले बड़े ही कठोर और भयंकर योद्धा हैं। उनमें असंख्य हाथियों का बल है और वे बड़े ही विशाल हैं॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*द्विबिद मयंद नील नल अंगद गद बिकटासि।*
*दधिमुख केहरि निसठ सठ जामवंत बलरासि॥54॥*


भावार्थ:-द्विविद, मयंद, नील, नल, अंगद, गद, विकटास्य, दधिमुख, केसरी, निशठ, शठ और जाम्बवान्* ये सभी बल की राशि हैं॥54॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*ए कपि सब सुग्रीव समाना। इन्ह सम कोटिन्ह गनइ को नाना॥*
*राम कृपाँ अतुलित बल तिन्हहीं। तृन समान त्रैलोकहि गनहीं॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-ये सब वानर बल में सुग्रीव के समान हैं और इनके जैसे (एक-दो नहीं) करोड़ों हैं, उन बहुत सो को गिन ही कौन सकता है। श्री रामजी की कृपा से उनमें अतुलनीय बल है। वे तीनों लोकों को तृण के समान (तुच्छ) समझते हैं॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अस मैं सुना श्रवन दसकंधर। पदुम अठारह जूथप बंदर॥*
*नाथ कटक महँ सो कपि नाहीं। जो न तुम्हहि जीतै रन माहीं॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-हे दशग्रीव! मैंने कानों से ऐसा सुना है कि अठारह पद्म तो अकेले वानरों के सेनापति हैं। हे नाथ! उस सेना में ऐसा कोई वानर नहीं है, जो आपको रण में न जीत सके॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*परम क्रोध मीजहिं सब हाथा। आयसु पै न देहिं रघुनाथा॥*
*सोषहिं सिंधु सहित झष ब्याला। पूरहिं न त भरि कुधर बिसाला॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-सब के सब अत्यंत क्रोध से हाथ मीजते हैं। पर श्री रघुनाथजी उन्हें आज्ञा नहीं देते। हम मछलियों और साँपों सहित समुद्र को सोख लेंगे। नहीं तो बड़े-बड़े पर्वतों से उसे भरकर पूर (पाट) देंगे॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मर्दि गर्द मिलवहिं दससीसा। ऐसेइ बचन कहहिं सब कीसा॥*
*गर्जहिं तर्जहिं सहज असंका। मानहुँ ग्रसन चहत हहिं लंका॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-और रावण को मसलकर धूल में मिला देंगे। सब वानर ऐसे ही वचन कह रहे हैं। सब सहज ही निडर हैं, इस प्रकार गरजते और डपटते हैं मानो लंका को निगल ही जाना चाहते हैं॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सहज सूर कपि भालु सब पुनि सिर पर प्रभु राम।*
*रावन काल कोटि कहुँ जीति सकहिं संग्राम॥55॥*


भावार्थ:-सब वानर-भालू सहज ही शूरवीर हैं फिर उनके सिर पर प्रभु (सर्वेश्वर) श्री रामजी हैं। हे रावण! वे संग्राम में करोड़ों कालों को जीत सकते हैं॥55॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*राम तेज बल बुधि बिपुलाई। सेष सहस सत सकहिं न गाई॥*
*सक सर एक सोषि सत सागर। तव भ्रातहि पूँछेउ नय नागर॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-श्री रामचंद्रजी के तेज (सामर्थ्य), बल और बुद्धि की अधिकता को लाखों शेष भी नहीं गा सकते। वे एक ही बाण से सैकड़ों समुद्रों को सोख सकते हैं, परंतु नीति निपुण श्री रामजी ने (नीति की रक्षा के लिए) आपके भाई से उपाय पूछा॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तासु बचन सुनि सागर पाहीं। मागत पंथ कृपा मन माहीं॥*
*सुनत बचन बिहसा दससीसा। जौं असि मति सहाय कृत कीसा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-उनके (आपके भाई के) वचन सुनकर वे (श्री रामजी) समुद्र से राह माँग रहे हैं, उनके मन में कृपा भी है (इसलिए वे उसे सोखते नहीं)। दूत के ये वचन सुनते ही रावण खूब हँसा (और बोला-) जब ऐसी बुद्धि है, तभी तो वानरों को सहायक बनाया है!॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सहज भीरु कर बचन दृढ़ाई। सागर सन ठानी मचलाई॥*
*मूढ़ मृषा का करसि बड़ाई। रिपु बल बुद्धि थाह मैं पाई॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-स्वाभाविक ही डरपोक विभीषण के वचन को प्रमाण करके उन्होंने समुद्र से मचलना (बालहठ) ठाना है। अरे मूर्ख! झूठी बड़ाई क्या करता है? बस, मैंने शत्रु (राम) के बल और बुद्धि की थाह पा ली॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सचिव सभीत बिभीषन जाकें। बिजय बिभूति कहाँ जग ताकें॥*
*सुनि खल बचन दूत रिस बाढ़ी। समय बिचारि पत्रिका काढ़ी॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-सुनि खल बचन दूत रिस बाढ़ी। समय बिचारि पत्रिका काढ़ी॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रामानुज दीन्हीं यह पाती। नाथ बचाइ जुड़ावहु छाती॥*
*बिहसि बाम कर लीन्हीं रावन। सचिव बोलि सठ लाग बचावन॥5॥*


भावार्थ:-(और कहा-) श्री रामजी के छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण ने यह पत्रिका दी है। हे नाथ! इसे बचवाकर छाती ठंडी कीजिए। रावण ने हँसकर उसे बाएँ हाथ से लिया और मंत्री को बुलवाकर वह मूर्ख उसे बँचाने लगा॥5॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*बातन्ह मनहि रिझाइ सठ जनि घालसि कुल खीस।*
*राम बिरोध न उबरसि सरन बिष्नु अज ईस॥56क॥*


भावार्थ:-(पत्रिका में लिखा था-) अरे मूर्ख! केवल बातों से ही मन को रिझाकर अपने कुल को नष्ट-भ्रष्ट न कर। श्री रामजी से विरोध करके तू विष्णु, ब्रह्मा और महेश की शरण जाने पर भी नहीं बचेगा॥56 (क)॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*की तजि मान अनुज इव प्रभु पद पंकज भृंग।*
*होहि कि राम सरानल खल कुल सहित पतंग॥56ख॥*


भावार्थ:-या तो अभिमान छोड़कर अपने छोटे भाई विभीषण की भाँति प्रभु के चरण कमलों का भ्रमर बन जा। अथवा रे दुष्ट! श्री रामजी के बाण रूपी अग्नि में परिवार सहित पतिंगा हो जा (दोनों में से जो अच्छा लगे सो कर)॥56 (ख)॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*सुनत सभय मन मुख मुसुकाई। कहत दसानन सबहि सुनाई॥*
*भूमि परा कर गहत अकासा। लघु तापस कर बाग बिलासा॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-पत्रिका सुनते ही रावण मन में भयभीत हो गया, परंतु मुख से (ऊपर से) मुस्कुराता हुआ वह सबको सुनाकर कहने लगा- जैसे कोई पृथ्वी पर पड़ा हुआ हाथ से आकाश को पकड़ने की चेष्टा करता हो, वैसे ही यह छोटा तपस्वी (लक्ष्मण) वाग्विलास करता है (डींग हाँकता है)॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कह सुक नाथ सत्य सब बानी। समुझहु छाड़ि प्रकृति अभिमानी॥*
*सुनहु बचन मम परिहरि क्रोधा। नाथ राम सन तजहु बिरोधा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-शुक (दूत) ने कहा- हे नाथ! अभिमानी स्वभाव को छोड़कर (इस पत्र में लिखी) सब बातों को सत्य समझिए। क्रोध छोड़कर मेरा वचन सुनिए। हे नाथ! श्री रामजी से वैर त्याग दीजिए॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अति कोमल रघुबीर सुभाऊ। जद्यपि अखिल लोक कर राऊ॥*
*मिलत कृपा तुम्ह पर प्रभु करिही। उर अपराध न एकउ धरिही॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-यद्यपि श्री रघुवीर समस्त लोकों के स्वामी हैं, पर उनका स्वभाव अत्यंत ही कोमल है। मिलते ही प्रभु आप पर कृपा करेंगे और आपका एक भी अपराध वे हृदय में नहीं रखेंगे॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जनकसुता रघुनाथहि दीजे। एतना कहा मोर प्रभु कीजे॥*
*जब तेहिं कहा देन बैदेही। चरन प्रहार कीन्ह सठ तेही॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-जानकीजी श्री रघुनाथजी को दे दीजिए। हे प्रभु! इतना कहना मेरा कीजिए। जब उस (दूत) ने जानकीजी को देने के लिए कहा, तब दुष्ट रावण ने उसको लात मारी॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*नाइ चरन सिरु चला सो तहाँ। कृपासिंधु रघुनायक जहाँ॥*
*करि प्रनामु निज कथा सुनाई। राम कृपाँ आपनि गति पाई॥5॥*


भावार्थ:-वह भी (विभीषण की भाँति) चरणों में सिर नवाकर वहीं चला, जहाँ कृपासागर श्री रघुनाथजी थे। प्रणाम करके उसने अपनी कथा सुनाई और श्री रामजी की कृपा से अपनी गति (मुनि का स्वरूप) पाई॥5॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रिषि अगस्ति कीं साप भवानी। राछस भयउ रहा मुनि ग्यानी॥*
*बंदि राम पद बारहिं बारा। मुनि निज आश्रम कहुँ पगु धारा॥6॥*


भावार्थ:-(शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे भवानी! वह ज्ञानी मुनि था, अगस्त्य ऋषि के शाप से राक्षस हो गया था। बार-बार श्री रामजी के चरणों की वंदना करके वह मुनि अपने आश्रम को चला गया॥6॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*समुद्र पर श्री रामजी का क्रोध और समुद्र की विनती, श्री राम गुणगान की महिमा*
*
*
*दोहा* 
*बिनय न मानत जलधि जड़ गए तीनि दिन बीति।*
*बोले राम सकोप तब भय बिनु होइ न प्रीति॥57॥*


भावार्थ:-इधर तीन दिन बीत गए, किंतु जड़ समुद्र विनय नहीं मानता। तब श्री रामजी क्रोध सहित बोले- बिना भय के प्रीति नहीं होती!॥57॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*लछिमन बान सरासन आनू। सोषौं बारिधि बिसिख कृसानु॥*
*सठ सन बिनय कुटिल सन प्रीति। सहज कृपन सन सुंदर नीति॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-हे लक्ष्मण! धनुष-बाण लाओ, मैं अग्निबाण से समुद्र को सोख डालूँ। मूर्ख से विनय, कुटिल के साथ प्रीति, स्वाभाविक ही कंजूस से सुंदर नीति (उदारता का उपदेश),॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ममता रत सन ग्यान कहानी। अति लोभी सन बिरति बखानी॥*
*क्रोधिहि सम कामिहि हरिकथा। ऊसर बीज बएँ फल जथा॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-ममता में फँसे हुए मनुष्य से ज्ञान की कथा, अत्यंत लोभी से वैराग्य का वर्णन, क्रोधी से शम (शांति) की बात और कामी से भगवान्* की कथा, इनका वैसा ही फल होता है जैसा ऊसर में बीज बोने से होता है (अर्थात्* ऊसर में बीज बोने की भाँति यह सब व्यर्थ जाता है)॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अस कहि रघुपति चाप चढ़ावा। यह मत लछिमन के मन भावा॥*
*संधानेउ प्रभु बिसिख कराला। उठी उदधि उर अंतर ज्वाला॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-ऐसा कहकर श्री रघुनाथजी ने धनुष चढ़ाया। यह मत लक्ष्मणजी के मन को बहुत अच्छा लगा। प्रभु ने भयानक (अग्नि) बाण संधान किया, जिससे समुद्र के हृदय के अंदर अग्नि की ज्वाला उठी॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मकर उरग झष गन अकुलाने। जरत जंतु जलनिधि जब जाने॥*
*कनक थार भरि मनि गन नाना। बिप्र रूप आयउ तजि माना॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-मगर, साँप तथा मछलियों के समूह व्याकुल हो गए। जब समुद्र ने जीवों को जलते जाना, तब सोने के थाल में अनेक मणियों (रत्नों) को भरकर अभिमान छोड़कर वह ब्राह्मण के रूप में आया॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*काटेहिं पइ कदरी फरइ कोटि जतन कोउ सींच।*
*बिनय न मान खगेस सुनु डाटेहिं पइ नव नीच॥58॥*


भावार्थ:-(काकभुशुण्डिजी कहते हैं-) हे गरुड़जी! सुनिए, चाहे कोई करोड़ों उपाय करके सींचे, पर केला तो काटने पर ही फलता है। नीच विनय से नहीं मानता, वह डाँटने पर ही झुकता है (रास्ते पर आता है)॥58॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……..
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सभय सिंधु गहि पद प्रभु केरे। छमहु नाथ सब अवगुन मेरे॥।*
*गगन समीर अनल जल धरनी। इन्ह कइ नाथ सहज जड़ करनी॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-समुद्र ने भयभीत होकर प्रभु के चरण पकड़कर कहा- हे नाथ! मेरे सब अवगुण (दोष) क्षमा कीजिए। हे नाथ! आकाश, वायु, अग्नि, जल और पृथ्वी- इन सबकी करनी स्वभाव से ही जड़ है॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तव प्रेरित मायाँ उपजाए। सृष्टि हेतु सब ग्रंथनि गाए॥*
*प्रभु आयसु जेहि कहँ जस अहई। सो तेहि भाँति रहें सुख लहई॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-आपकी प्रेरणा से माया ने इन्हें सृष्टि के लिए उत्पन्न किया है, सब ग्रंथों ने यही गाया है। जिसके लिए स्वामी की जैसी आज्ञा है, वह उसी प्रकार से रहने में सुख पाता है॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रभु भल कीन्ह मोहि सिख दीन्हीं। मरजादा पुनि तुम्हरी कीन्हीं॥*
*ढोल गवाँर सूद्र पसु नारी। सकल ताड़ना के अधिकारी॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-प्रभु ने अच्छा किया जो मुझे शिक्षा (दंड) दी, किंतु मर्यादा (जीवों का स्वभाव) भी आपकी ही बनाई हुई है। ढोल, गँवार, शूद्र, पशु और स्त्री- ये सब शिक्षा के अधिकारी हैं॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रभु प्रताप मैं जाब सुखाई। उतरिहि कटकु न मोरि बड़ाई॥*
*प्रभु अग्या अपेल श्रुति गाई। करौं सो बेगि जो तुम्हहि सोहाई॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-प्रभु के प्रताप से मैं सूख जाऊँगा और सेना पार उतर जाएगी, इसमें मेरी बड़ाई नहीं है (मेरी मर्यादा नहीं रहेगी)। तथापि प्रभु की आज्ञा अपेल है (अर्थात्* आपकी आज्ञा का उल्लंघन नहीं हो सकता) ऐसा वेद गाते हैं। अब आपको जो अच्छा लगे, मैं तुरंत वही करूँ॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सुनत बिनीत बचन अति कह कृपाल मुसुकाइ।*
*जेहि बिधि उतरै कपि कटकु तात सो कहहु उपाइ॥59॥*


भावार्थ:-समुद्र के अत्यंत विनीत वचन सुनकर कृपालु श्री रामजी ने मुस्कुराकर कहा- हे तात! जिस प्रकार वानरों की सेना पार उतर जाए, वह उपाय बताओ॥59॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चौपाई* 
*नाथ नील नल कपि द्वौ भाई। लरिकाईं रिषि आसिष पाई॥*
*तिन्ह कें परस किएँ गिरि भारे। तरिहहिं जलधि प्रताप तुम्हारे॥1॥*


भावार्थ:-(समुद्र ने कहा)) हे नाथ! नील और नल दो वानर भाई हैं। उन्होंने लड़कपन में ऋषि से आशीर्वाद पाया था। उनके स्पर्श कर लेने से ही भारी-भारी पहाड़ भी आपके प्रताप से समुद्र पर तैर जाएँगे॥1॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मैं पुनि उर धरि प्रभु प्रभुताई। करिहउँ बल अनुमान सहाई॥*
*एहि बिधि नाथ पयोधि बँधाइअ। जेहिं यह सुजसु लोक तिहुँ गाइअ॥2॥*


भावार्थ:-मैं भी प्रभु की प्रभुता को हृदय में धारण कर अपने बल के अनुसार (जहाँ तक मुझसे बन पड़ेगा) सहायता करूँगा। हे नाथ! इस प्रकार समुद्र को बँधाइए, जिससे तीनों लोकों में आपका सुंदर यश गाया जाए॥2॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एहि सर मम उत्तर तट बासी। हतहु नाथ खल नर अघ रासी॥*
*सुनि कृपाल सागर मन पीरा। तुरतहिं हरी राम रनधीरा॥3॥*


भावार्थ:-इस बाण से मेरे उत्तर तट पर रहने वाले पाप के राशि दुष्ट मनुष्यों का वध कीजिए। कृपालु और रणधीर श्री रामजी ने समुद्र के मन की पीड़ा सुनकर उसे तुरंत ही हर लिया (अर्थात्* बाण से उन दुष्टों का वध कर दिया)॥3॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*देखि राम बल पौरुष भारी। हरषि पयोनिधि भयउ सुखारी॥*
*सकल चरित कहि प्रभुहि सुनावा। चरन बंदि पाथोधि सिधावा॥4॥*


भावार्थ:-श्री रामजी का भारी बल और पौरुष देखकर समुद्र हर्षित होकर सुखी हो गया। उसने उन दुष्टों का सारा चरित्र प्रभु को कह सुनाया। फिर चरणों की वंदना करके समुद्र चला गया॥4॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*छंद* 
*निज भवन गवनेउ सिंधु श्रीरघुपतिहि यह मत भायऊ।*
*यह चरित कलि मल हर जथामति दास तुलसी गायऊ॥*
*सुख भवन संसय समन दवन बिषाद रघुपति गुन गना।*
*तजि सकल आस भरोस गावहि सुनहि संतत सठ मना॥*


भावार्थ:-समुद्र अपने घर चला गया, श्री रघुनाथजी को यह मत (उसकी सलाह) अच्छा लगा। यह चरित्र कलियुग के पापों को हरने वाला है, इसे तुलसीदास ने अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार गाया है। श्री रघुनाथजी के गुण समूह सुख के धाम, संदेह का नाश करने वाले और विषाद का दमन करने वाले हैं। अरे मूर्ख मन! तू संसार का सब आशा-भरोसा त्यागकर निरंतर इन्हें गा और सुन।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा* 
*सकल सुमंगल दायक रघुनायक गुन गान।*
*सादर सुनहिं ते तरहिं भव सिंधु बिना जलजान॥60॥*


भावार्थ:-श्री रघुनाथजी का गुणगान संपूर्ण सुंदर मंगलों का देने वाला है। जो इसे आदर सहित सुनेंगे, वे बिना किसी जहाज (अन्य साधन) के ही भवसागर को तर जाएँगे॥60॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मासपारायण, चौबीसवाँ विश्राम*
*इति श्रीमद्रामचरितमा  से सकलकलिकलुषविध्वं  ने पंचमः सोपानः समाप्तः।*


कलियुग के समस्त पापों का नाश करने वाले श्री रामचरित मानस का यह पाँचवाँ सोपान समाप्त हुआ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*(सुंदरकाण्ड समाप्त)


*जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.


दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.


सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.



*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.............*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*।।हनुमान चालीसा।।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा :**श्रीगुरु चरन सरोज रज, निज मनु मुकुरु सुधारि।**बरनऊं रघुबर बिमल जसु, जो दायकु फल चारि॥**बुद्धिहीन तनु जानिके, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार।**बल बुद्धि बिद्या देहु मोहिं, हरहु कलेस बिकार॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

चौपाई :
जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुन सागर।
जय कपीस तिहुं लोक उजागर॥
रामदूत अतुलित बल धामा।
अंजनि-पुत्र पवनसुत नामा॥
महाबीर बिक्रम बजरंगी।
कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी॥
कंचन बरन बिराज सुबेसा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

कानन कुंडल कुंचित केसा॥
हाथ बज्र औ ध्वजा बिराजै।
कांधे मूंज जनेऊ साजै।
संकर सुवन केसरीनंदन।
तेज प्रताप महा जग बन्दन॥
विद्यावान गुनी अति चातुर।
राम काज करिबे को आतुर॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया।**राम लखन सीता मन बसिया॥**सूक्ष्म रूप धरि सियहिं दिखावा।**बिकट रूप धरि लंक जरावा॥**भीम रूप धरि असुर संहारे।**रामचंद्र के काज संवारे॥**लाय सजीवन लखन जियाये।**श्रीरघुबीर हरषि उर लाये॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रघुपति कीन्ही बहुत बड़ाई।**तुम मम प्रिय भरतहि सम भाई॥**सहस बदन तुम्हरो जस गावैं।**अस कहि श्रीपति कंठ लगावैं॥**सनकादिक ब्रह्मादि मुनीसा।**नारद सारद सहित अहीसा॥**जम कुबेर दिगपाल जहां ते।**कबि कोबिद कहि सके कहां ते॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीन्हा।**राम मिलाय राज पद दीन्हा॥**तुम्हरो मंत्र बिभीषन माना।**लंकेस्वर भए सब जग जाना॥**जुग सहस्र जोजन पर भानू।**लील्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू॥**प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माहीं।**जलधि लाँघि गये अचरज नाहीं॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते।**सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरे तेते॥**राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे।**होत न आज्ञा बिनु पैसारे॥**सब सुख लहै तुम्हारी सरना।**तुम रक्षक काहू को डर ना॥**आपन तेज सम्हारो आपै।**तीनों लोक हांक तें कांपै॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*भूत पिसाच निकट नहिं आवै।**महाबीर जब नाम सुनावै॥**नासै रोग हरै सब पीरा।**जपत निरंतर हनुमत बीरा॥**संकट तें हनुमान छुड़ावै।**मन क्रम बचन ध्यान जो लावै॥**सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा।**तिन के काज सकल तुम साजा।**और मनोरथ जो कोई लावै।**सोइ अमित जीवन फल पावै॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चारों जुग परताप तुम्हारा।**है परसिद्ध जगत उजियारा॥**साधु संत के तुम रखवारे।**असुर निकंदन राम दुलारे॥**अष्ट सिद्धि नौ निधि के दाता।**अस बर दीन जानकी माता॥**राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा।**सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तुम्हरे भजन राम को पावै।**जनम-जनम के दुख बिसरावै॥**अन्तकाल रघुबर पुर जाई।**जहाँ जन्म हरि-भक्त कहाई॥**और देवता चित्त न धरई।**हनुमत सेइ सर्ब सुख करई॥**संकट कटै मिटै सब पीरा।**जो सुमिरै हनुमत बलबीरा॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जै जै जै हनुमान गोसाईं।**कृपा करहु गुरुदेव की नाईं॥**जो सत बार पाठ कर कोई।**छूटहि बंदि महा सुख होई॥**जो यह पढ़ै हनुमान चालीसा।**होय सिद्धि साखी गौरीसा॥**तुलसीदास सदा हरि चेरा।**कीजै नाथ हृदय मंह डेरा॥**दोहा :**पवनतनय संकट हरन, मंगल मूरति रूप।**राम लखन सीता सहित, हृदय बसहु सुर भूप॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आरती कीजै हनुमान लला की। दुष्ट दलन रघुनाथ कला की।।**जाके बल से गिरिवर कांपे। रोग दोष जाके निकट न झांके।।**अनजानी पुत्र महाबलदायी। संतान के प्रभु सदा सहाई।**दे बीरा रघुनाथ पठाए। लंका जारी सिया सुध लाए।**लंका सो कोट समुद्र सी खाई। जात पवनसुत बार न लाई।**लंका जारी असुर संहारे। सियारामजी के काज संवारे।**लक्ष्मण मूर्छित पड़े सकारे। आणि संजीवन प्राण उबारे।**पैठी पताल तोरि जम कारे। अहिरावण की भुजा उखाड़े।**बाएं भुजा असुरदल मारे। दाहिने भुजा संतजन तारे।**सुर-नर-मुनि जन आरती उतारे। जै जै जै हनुमान उचारे।**कंचन थार कपूर लौ छाई। आरती करत अंजना माई।**लंकविध्वंस कीन्ह रघुराई। तुलसीदास प्रभु कीरति गाई।**जो हनुमान जी की आरती गावै। बसी बैकुंठ परमपद पावै।**आरती कीजै हनुमान लला की। दुष्ट दलन रघुनाथ कला की।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोहा :**निश्चय प्रेम प्रतीति ते, बिनय करैं सनमान।**तेहि के कारज सकल शुभ, सिद्ध करैं हनुमान॥**चौपाई :**जय हनुमंत संत हितकारी। सुन लीजै प्रभु अरज हमारी॥**जन के काज बिलंब न कीजै। आतुर दौरि महा सुख दीजै॥**जैसे कूदि सिंधु महिपारा। सुरसा बदन पैठि बिस्तारा॥**आगे जाय लंकिनी रोका। मारेहु लात गई सुरलोका॥


*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जाय बिभीषन को सुख दीन्हा। सीता निरखि परमपद लीन्हा॥**बाग उजारि सिंधु महं बोरा। अति आतुर जमकातर तोरा॥**अक्षय कुमार मारि संहारा। लूम लपेटि लंक को जारा॥**लाह समान लंक जरि गई। जय जय धुनि सुरपुर नभ भई॥**अब बिलंब केहि कारन स्वामी। कृपा करहु उर अंतरयामी॥**जय जय लखन प्रान के दाता। आतुर ह्वै दुख करहु निपाता॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जै हनुमान जयति बल-सागर। सुर-समूह-समरथ भट-नागर॥**ॐ हनु हनु हनु हनुमंत हठीले। बैरिहि मारु बज्र की कीले॥**ॐ ह्नीं ह्नीं ह्नीं हनुमंत कपीसा। ॐ हुं हुं हुं हनु अरि उर सीसा॥**जय अंजनि कुमार बलवंता। शंकरसुवन बीर हनुमंता॥**बदन कराल काल-कुल-घालक। राम सहाय सदा प्रतिपालक॥**भूत, प्रेत, पिसाच निसाचर। अगिन बेताल काल मारी मर॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*इन्हें मारु, तोहि सपथ राम की। राखु नाथ मरजाद नाम की॥**सत्य होहु हरि सपथ पाइ कै। राम दूत धरु मारु धाइ कै॥**जय जय जय हनुमंत अगाधा। दुख पावत जन केहि अपराधा॥**पूजा जप तप नेम अचारा। नहिं जानत कछु दास तुम्हारा॥**बन उपबन मग गिरि गृह माहीं। तुम्हरे बल हौं डरपत नाहीं॥**जनकसुता हरि दास कहावौ। ताकी सपथ बिलंब न लावौ॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जै जै जै धुनि होत अकासा। सुमिरत होय दुसह दुख नासा॥**चरन पकरि, कर जोरि मनावौं। यहि औसर अब केहि गोहरावौं॥**उठु, उठु, चलु, तोहि राम दुहाई। पायं परौं, कर जोरि मनाई॥**ॐ चं चं चं चं चपल चलंता। ॐ हनु हनु हनु हनु हनुमंता॥**ॐ हं हं हांक देत कपि चंचल। ॐ सं सं सहमि पराने खल-दल॥**अपने जन को तुरत उबारौ। सुमिरत होय आनंद हमारौ॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यह बजरंग-बाण जेहि मारै। ताहि कहौ फिरि कवन उबारै॥**पाठ करै बजरंग-बाण की। हनुमत रक्षा करै प्रान की॥**यह बजरंग बाण जो जापैं। तासों भूत-प्रेत सब कापैं॥**धूप देय जो जपै हमेसा। ताके तन नहिं रहै कलेसा॥**दोहा :**उर प्रतीति दृढ़, सरन ह्वै, पाठ करै धरि ध्यान।**बाधा सब हर, करैं सब काम सफल हनुमान॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.

दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.

सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.

*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय ……
नमः पार्वती पतये .........हर हर महादेव...................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

ठाकुर जी की असीम कृपा से
आज पुरुषोतम मास में 
यहाँ सुन्दर काण्ड सम्पूरण हुआ.

जेहि बिधि नाथ होए हित मोरा;
करहु सो बेगी दास मैं तोरा.


दीनदयाल बिरद सम्भारी;
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी.


सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय.
पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.



*प्रेम से बोलिए ........
संकटमोचन पवनपुत्र वीर हनुमान जी की जय …
नमः पार्वती पतये .....हर हर महादेव.....*

----------


## Aeolian

अति  सुन्दर ... 


क्या कुछ शंका समाधान भी होगा उपरोक्त विषय में ..
नहीं नहीं ..
यदि मना है तो शंका का भूत पाले रखेंगे ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अति  सुन्दर ... 
> 
> 
> क्या कुछ शंका समाधान भी होगा उपरोक्त विषय में ..
> नहीं नहीं ..
> यदि मना है तो शंका का भूत पाले रखेंगे ...


आप शंका बताएं।
मैं कोई विद्वान नही हूँ।
किन्तु शंका/प्रश्न जिज्ञासा युक्त हो।
यह अल्प बुद्धि बताने की कोशिश करूँगा,
अथवा आप की शंका को पढ़ ही लूँगा।

----------


## Aeolian

> आप शंका बताएं।
> मैं कोई विद्वान नही हूँ।
> किन्तु शंका/प्रश्न जिज्ञासा युक्त हो।
> यह अल्प बुद्धि बताने की कोशिश करूँगा,
> अथवा आप की शंका को पढ़ ही लूँगा।


धन्यवाद दद्दू . 
क्या मातापिता को कमाने और सेवा करने वाली संतान को अधिक प्यार और सुविधाएं देना चाहिए ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यवाद दद्दू . 
> क्या मातापिता को कमाने और सेवा करने वाली संतान को अधिक प्यार और सुविधाएं देना चाहिए ?


को कमाने का अर्थ शायद आप कमाऊ पुत्र है.
कमाता है तो क्या वह माँ-पिता के लिए ही है?
क्या अपने अथवा अपने परिवार के लिए नही?
माँ पिता के ऋण से तो कभी भी पुत्र उऋण नही हो सकता.
यह मैं आपको क्या बताऊ/समझाऊं? 
बताया/समझाया उसे जाता है, जो समझदार न हो ना समझ हो. 
उसे क्या समझाना जो सब जानता हो?


पुत्र अगर प्यार और अन्य सुविधाएँ की लालसा से सेवा की है तो मुझे कहने दीजिये तो क्या ख़ाक सेवा की ?
जिन्होंने हमें / पुत्र को जन्म दिया , तो क्या वह यह न जनेनेगे की हमारा बीटा स्वार्थ के वशीभूत हो कर हमारी सेवा कर रहा है.
हमारी/ सब की आँखें ही एक ऐसा दर्पण होती हैं जो तत्काल दूसरे को सूचित कर देती हैं , सामने वाले के मन में क्या है?

गीता का एक श्लोक भी है जिस से आप भली भाँती परिचित हैं......
कर्मण्येवाधिका रस्ते...... अर्थात कर्म कर फल की आशा न कर.

पुत्र  को अपना कर्तव्य समझ कर माता पिता की सेवा की है.
पुत्र लालसा अथवा अन्य सुविधाओं बिना सेवा को अपना धर्म समझ कर करता है, 
तो उसे स्वतः ही माता पिता के आशीर्वाद से सब मनोरथ सब सुख सुविधाएं प्राप्त हो ही जाएँगी.

माता-पिता अगर पुत्र के साथ हैं तो इसे अपना सौभाग्य समझना चाहिए.
इस बात को ऐसे लें... यह मेरा परम सौभाग्य है की मैं माता-पिता के साथ हूँ. 
न कि माता-पिता मेरे साथ हैं.  
देखा जाये दोनों बात का मतलब एक ही है , किन्तु जब यह कहना मैं माता-पिता के साथ हूँ, 
मुझे माता-पिता ने अपने साथ रखा हुआ है. यह गौरवान्वित बात है. कोई सुनेगा तो पुत्र की सराहना ही करेगा.

हाँ कई बार मन में आता है, मैं  एक अच्छा कार्य कर रहा हूँ उसके प्रति मुझे प्रोत्साहन स्वरूप 
कुछ अधिक प्यार, लाड़, दुलार मिलने का हक है .
अन्य भाई बहनों से भी वह इसी तरह की अपेक्षा रखता है. जिसके न मिलने पर उसका मन खिन्न हो जाता है.
बस यहीं चूक  न करे...अपना कर्तव्य अपना धर्म समझ कर सेवा करता रहे.


बहुत ज्यादा लिख दिया है, अंत में.....
सेवा चाहे मां-पिता  की हो चाहे किसी की भी, गुरु की, मित्र की, पडोसी की, गौ की जिसकी चाहे हो.
बीज भूमि पर गिरेगा अंकुरित तो होगा ही , उसे खाद पानी की जरूरत / सेवा परिश्रम की जरूरत होती है.
सच्ची सेवा निष्फल कभी नही होगी.

सार सार को गहि रहे थोथा देई उड़ाये.

राम राम जी.

----------


## Aeolian

अहा हा ...
आपने मेरा जीवन कृतार्थ कर दिया दद्दू ...
धन्यवाद ..


अगली उत्सुकता ..
क्या हम सभी उसी एक परमात्मा की संतान हैं ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अहा हा ...
> आपने मेरा जीवन कृतार्थ कर दिया दद्दू ...
> धन्यवाद ..
> 
> 
> अगली उत्सुकता ..
> क्या हम सभी उसी एक परमात्मा की संतान हैं ?


ईश्वर अंश जीव अविनाशी
चेतन अमल सहज सुख राशि।

जी हाँ हम उस परम् सत्य की ही सन्तान हैं।

सच्चिदानन्द रूपाय विश्वो तप्तत्यादिहेतवे....

----------


## Aeolian

बात क्लियर नहीं हुयी ..
दद्दू .. प्लीज ..
कुछ विस्तार से लिखें ..
पढ़ कर ज्ञान मिलेगा .. 



> ईश्वर अंश जीव अविनाशी
> चेतन अमल सहज सुख राशि।
> 
> जी हाँ हम उस परम् सत्य की ही सन्तान हैं।
> 
> सच्चिदानन्द रूपाय विश्वो तप्तत्यादिहेतवे....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बात क्लियर नहीं हुयी ..
> दद्दू .. प्लीज ..
> कुछ विस्तार से लिखें ..
> पढ़ कर ज्ञान मिलेगा ..


घट है तो कुम्हार का होना निश्चित है।
जगत है तो जगदीश का होना निश्चित है।
जगदीश की सत्ता स्वीकार करने पर तो उसके द्वारा किये गए कार्यो पर शंका क्यों?
जगदीश ने ही सभी प्राणी मात्र की उत्त्पत्ति की, वह ही उनके जीवन का संचार करता है तथा अंत में उसी में ही विलय हो जाते है।

यह वार्तालाप दो चार मिनट के लिखने से नही समझ में आने वाला।

जब बहु काल करिये सत्संग तब ही होये सब संशय भंगा।
एक दो मिनट घण्टे अथवा दिन की बात नही अपितु बहु काल .....बहु काल करिये सतसंगा।
तब ही होये सब संशय भंगा।

सोई जानेहु जो तुम्ह जनाई
जानिये तुम्ह तुम्ह होई जाइ।

----------


## anita

एकमेव सत्ता उस की 
नाम भिन्न भिन्न 
जगत का पालनकर्ता, हर्ता वो ही 
एक नाम, एक निरंकार, 
बस वो ही पिता सबका 








> घट है तो कुम्हार का होना निश्चित है।
> जगत है तो जगदीश का होना निश्चित है।
> जगदीश की सत्ता स्वीकार करने पर तो उसके द्वारा किये गए कार्यो पर शंका क्यों?
> जगदीश ने ही सभी प्राणी मात्र की उत्त्पत्ति की, वह ही उनके जीवन का संचार करता है तथा अंत में उसी में ही विलय हो जाते है।
> 
> यह वार्तालाप दो चार मिनट के लिखने से नही समझ में आने वाला।
> 
> जब बहु काल करिये सत्संग तब ही होये सब संशय भंगा।
> एक दो मिनट घण्टे अथवा दिन की बात नही अपितु बहु काल .....बहु काल करिये सतसंगा।
> ...

----------


## Aeolian

आप दोनों महानुभावों को शत शत वंदन एवं प्रणाम ...
ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद .. 

तो दो बातें स्पष्ट हो गयी कि
(१) हम सभी उस परमपिता की संतान हैं जिसे हम ईश्वर, अल्लाह, गॉड आदि सम्बोधनों से पुकारते हैं ..
(२) मातापिता कभी भी अपने बच्चों में भेदभाव की दृष्टि नहीं रखते चाहे बच्चों में से कोई उन्हें सुख सुविधाओं से सम्पन्न रखता हो या फिर कोई एक उन्हें दुःख देता हो ..


क्या मैंने सही लिखा है ... 
आप भी इसे मानते हैं ..
या फिर तथ्य कुछ और है ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप शंका बताएं।
> मैं कोई विद्वान नही हूँ।
> किन्तु शंका/प्रश्न जिज्ञासा युक्त हो।
> यह अल्प बुद्धि बताने की कोशिश करूँगा,
> अथवा आप की शंका को पढ़ ही लूँगा।





> आप दोनों महानुभावों को शत शत वंदन एवं प्रणाम ...
> ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद .. 
> 
> तो दो बातें स्पष्ट हो गयी कि
> (१) हम सभी उस परमपिता की संतान हैं जिसे हम ईश्वर, अल्लाह, गॉड आदि सम्बोधनों से पुकारते हैं ..
> (२) मातापिता कभी भी अपने बच्चों में भेदभाव की दृष्टि नहीं रखते चाहे बच्चों में से कोई उन्हें सुख सुविधाओं से सम्पन्न रखता हो या फिर कोई एक उन्हें दुःख देता हो ..
> 
> 
> क्या मैंने सही लिखा है ... 
> ...


श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम......

----------


## Aeolian

> श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम......


अर्थात आप को मेरी बातों इंकार है दद्दू ???????????

----------

